# سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟



## شاب سلفى (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*هل الكتاب الذى تزعمون انه مقدس حرف ام لا0

ارجو الرد بنعم ام بلا دون تطويل*


----------



## maarttina (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال خطير ارجو الرد وعدم الف والدوران0*



> هل الكتاب الذى تزعمون انه مقدس حرف ام لا0
> 
> ارجو الرد بنعم ام بلا دون تطويل


مش فاهمه يعني احنا شاغليين عندك مثلا ؟
انسي قصة انتم الاعلون ده وبعيد ايه نزعم انه مقدس ده اسلوبك اسلوب شخص مسلم فعلا بتدل علي دينك 
ومع ذلك هجاوبك وبدون تطويل مع انك ماتستحقش ان حد يجاوبك 
لا طبعا ماتحرفش 
ولو عندك ادلة علي تحريف كتابنا المقدس هتها البينه علي من ادعي


----------



## سوري (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال خطير ارجو الرد وعدم الف والدوران0*

اخي العزيز انت تسأل أسئله انت تعرف اجابتها !!!
ماذا تتوقع أن يجيبوك ؟؟ طبعاً الانجيل غير محرف ؟؟
ونحن مقتنعين بأن الانجيل محرف وهناك ثلاث نسخ 
في العالم للانجيل وعند زعمهم بأن الترجمة هي المحدثة للتغيير 
والمضمون واحد لكنك لو اطلعت وبحثت في الاناجيل الثلاثة ستجدها 
مختلفة 180 درجة عن بقية الاناجيل 
وكل مله في المسيحية لها كتاب مخصص أما في الاسلام يوجد ملل 
كثيرة ولكن قرآنهم واحد ولكن هناك أختلاف حول الاحاديث النبوية والخلافة 
أرجوا أن تكون الاجابة واضحة سيدي الكريم ولك الشكر


----------



## Basilius (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال خطير ارجو الرد وعدم الف والدوران0*

*انا لا اعلم ما دخل قصة لوط و قصة الصلب اللذي ذكرها هذا الجاهل في موضوع التحريف *


*الاستاذ سوري هنا الكلام بدليل *



> ماذا تتوقع أن يجيبوك ؟؟ طبعاً الانجيل غير محرف ؟؟



احذر يا هذا من الخطا ... احذر من ان تتكلم كلمة عن الانجيل بدون دليل 





> ونحن مقتنعين بأن الانجيل محرف وهناك ثلاث نسخ
> في العالم للانجيل وعند زعمهم بأن الترجمة هي المحدثة للتغيير
> والمضمون واحد لكنك لو اطلعت وبحثت في الاناجيل الثلاثة ستجدها
> مختلفة 180 درجة عن بقية الاناجيل
> ...




*المطلوب منك الان *
*1- تعريف كلمة نسخة او نسخ تعريفا مسيحيا لن ارضى باي تعريف اخر غير تعريف مسيحي مع ذكر المصدر *
*2-ما هي الثلاث نسخ للانجيل التي في العالم اجمع بكلام مسيحي مع ذكر المصدر المسيحي *
*3- تعريف الانجيل من مصدر مسيحي مع ذكرة *
*4- ماهي بقية الاناجيل التي تقول عليها بخلاف الثلاثة *
*5- وفيما وجة الاختلاف مع ذكر باقي الاناجيل و ذكر الاصول ولا متعرفش يعني اية اصل يا جاهل *
*6- مطلوب منك عد الملل المسيحية بالاتيان بكتاب كل ملة مع الدليل من مصدر مسيحي *
*7- اثبات ان القران واحد في قسم الحوار الاسلامي و ان لم تثبت سافتح موضوع باسمك هناك ... و سيكون الاخوة في القسم الاسلامي يحاوروك *
*ابقى سلملي على قران الاحمدية و سورة الولاية و الخلع *
*وسلملي على الداجن اللذي غلب الة الاسلام و اكل اية الرجم و رضاع الكبير اللي كانوا تحت السرير *


*لن نقول كلمة واحدة بعد ان تاتي بكل ما طلبناة و الا ستكون متكلم بدون دليل و ستاخذ مخالفة *
*في الانتظار *


----------



## maarttina (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال خطير ارجو الرد وعدم الف والدوران0*

نفس الرد في الموضوع مش عارفه اكتب تعليق غير الموضوع منتهي بسبب طفولية وقزمية عقلية المحاور المسلم المحمدي


----------



## maarttina (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال خطير ارجو الرد وعدم الف والدوران0*

معلومة وليس ردا علي هذا الشاب السلفي المتخلف الفكر والعقل وهذا رائي فيه انا مش هرد طبعا عليه لاني مش عاوزه انزل لهذا المستوي الفكري المتدني 
اولا بالنسبة للرد اعتقد يا استاذ سوري مشرف القسم رد عليك كويس جدا 


> اولا0كتابكم المقدس الذي ذكر عن سيدنا لوط النبي أنه شرب الخمر ومارس زنا المحارم مع ابنتيه ثم أنجب منهما.


الرد لكل انسان يتسأل بنفس القصة 
انت اقتبست القصة من الكتاب بجهل وبدون قرأة اولا هل الكتاب المقدس امتدح فعلة لوط؟
ثانيا :هل لوط نبي في الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟
ثالثا : هل لوط من فعل هذا ام ان بناته هم من اتفقوا علي ان يفعلوا هذا ؟؟
رابعا:حد قالك ان فيه عندنا انبياء معصوميين من الخطئ ؟
موسي اخطئ وعوقب بسبب هذه الخطية بانه لم يري ارض الموعد 
داود اخطئ والمزمور يقول لك وحدك أخطأت والشر قدامك صنعت 
الانبياء في الكتاب المقدس بشر يا استاذ يا ذكس غير منزهيين عن الخطئ 
مش زي رسولك حفصه تمسكه مع ماريا فربنا ينزله أية يا ايها النبي لم تحرم ما احله الله لك 
يعجب بزوجة ابنه فاله الاسلام طبعا مايقدرش يحرمه من حاجة ينزله اية تلغي التبني ويجوزها لحماده
علي رائي عائشة لما قالتله اني لأري ربك يسارع في هواك
ماعنديش ردود تانية عليك جاوبني علي الاسئلة اللي في مشاركتي وبعدين نتناقش لو ماجاوبتش انا بطلب من المشرف يغلق الموضوع 
سلام ونعمة


----------



## سوري (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال خطير ارجو الرد وعدم الف والدوران0*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *انا لا اعلم ما دخل قصة لوط و قصة الصلب اللذي ذكرها هذا الجاهل في موضوع التحريف *
> 
> 
> *الاستاذ سوري هنا الكلام بدليل *
> ...




انجيل يهوذا الاسخريوطي مخطوطة قديمة من 66 صفحة يعتقد إنها كتبت قبل حوالي 1700 سنة وفيه مزاعم إن المسيح بنفسه طلب من يهوذا ان يسلمه إلى الرومان 
إنجيل بطرس هو أحد الاناجيل التي لا يعترف بها باعتبار انها كتبت بوحى أو أنها من الأسفار المقدسة وقد اكتشف هذا الإنجيل بمقبرة بمنطقة أخميم في مصر عام 1884 م.
إنجيل برنابا أو إنجيل برنابه كتاب ينسب إلى برنابا إحدى الشخصيات المسيحية المبكرة، حيث يؤكد مؤلفه أنه برنابا أحد تلاميذ المسيح وكتب سيرته وتعاليمه في هذا الكتاب الذي يسمى إنجيل برنابا.

هذه الاناجيل الثلاثة التي أعلم عنها سيد ؟؟؟؟ والله أعلم عن باقي الاناجيل 
واذا أردت أن تعرف وجه الخلاف ارجو زيارة هذا الموقع واليك الرابط 
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/تصنيف:مسيحية
ولو ما كان الشرح طويل لكنت نقلته اليك أيها المحاور المبدع 
أرجوا منك الرد بدون سخرية


----------



## Basilius (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال خطير ارجو الرد وعدم الف والدوران0*

*اذن هربت من الاجابةلن اتراجع عن ما طلبتة منك من مصادر مسيحية *
*عشان تبقى تعرف تتكلم كويس بكل ثقة عمياء *
*انت قلت *



> ونحن مقتنعين بأن الانجيل محرف وهناك ثلاث نسخ
> في العالم للانجيل وعند زعمهم بأن الترجمة هي المحدثة للتغيير
> والمضمون واحد لكنك لو اطلعت وبحثت في الاناجيل الثلاثة ستجدها
> مختلفة 180 درجة عن بقية الاناجيل


 
*فقلت لك اين الثلاثة اناجيل من مصدر مسيحي *
*جايبلي اناجيل الابوكريفا الغير معترف بها و التي لم تكتب في عهود الرسل و تلاميذ المسيح الاطهار *
*ما احضرتة يسمى بابوكريفا العهد الجديد و هي كتابات منحولة غير معترف بها اساسا من كل المسيحيين و غير صحيحة *
*جاي بيتفزلك بكل جهل و بيقول ان المسيحيين يؤمنوا بثلاثة اناجيل *
*و مازال السؤال مطروح ما هي الثلاث اناجيل التي يؤمن بها المسيحيون التي ذكرتها انت بكل فخر ... لم تجيب *




> إنجيل بطرس هو أحد الاناجيل التي لا يعترف بها باعتبار انها كتبت بوحى أو أنها من الأسفار المقدسة وقد اكتشف هذا الإنجيل بمقبرة بمنطقة أخميم في مصر عام 1884 م.


*اتفضلوا يا خوانا واحد جاي يتناقش في الاناجيل و هو لا يعلم ماهية الاناجيل اصلا *
*هل لديك دليل على ان انجيل بطرس كتب في عهد الرسل و التلاميذ الاطهار ؟؟؟*
*منتظر *
*الاخ بيقول *



> إنجيل برنابا أو إنجيل برنابه كتاب ينسب إلى برنابا إحدى الشخصيات المسيحية المبكرة، حيث يؤكد مؤلفه أنه برنابا أحد تلاميذ المسيح وكتب سيرته وتعاليمه في هذا الكتاب الذي يسمى إنجيل برنابا.


برنابا لم يرى المسيح اساسا .... و في انتظار اثبات ان برنابا تلميذ من تلاميذ المسيح 
و انجيل برنابا بلة و اشرب ميتة و سلملي على فرومارينو 



> هذه الاناجيل الثلاثة التي أعلم عنها سيد ؟؟؟؟ والله أعلم عن باقي الاناجيل
> واذا أردت أن تعرف وجه الخلاف ارجو زيارة هذا الموقع واليك الرابط
> http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%AA%...AD%D9%8A%D8%A9
> ولو ما كان الشرح طويل لكنت نقلته اليك أيها المحاور المبدع
> أرجوا منك الرد بدون سخرية


 
*لا يبقى انت متعرفش اناجيل اساسا ولا عمرك مسكت كتاب مقدس *
*وجاي تتناقش بمنتهى السخرية و الادعاء الفارغ بتحريف الكتاب و لم تقدر حتى انك تاتي بمصدر مسيحي مثلما طلبت منك *
*جايبلي من ويكبيديا !!! *
*عتة!!!*


*اذن لم يجاوب الاخ المبجل العالم اللذي افترى على الكتاب بكل تبجح على الاسئلة الموجة لة و هي *



> *1- تعريف كلمة نسخة او نسخ تعريفا مسيحيا لن ارضى باي تعريف اخر غير تعريف مسيحي مع ذكر المصدر *
> *2-ما هي الثلاث نسخ للانجيل التي في العالم اجمع بكلام مسيحي مع ذكر المصدر المسيحي *
> *3- تعريف الانجيل من مصدر مسيحي مع ذكرة *
> *4- ماهي بقية الاناجيل التي تقول عليها بخلاف الثلاثة *
> ...


 
*و نضيف عليها *
*8- عليك الان ان تثبت ان المسيحيين يؤمنوا بثلاث اناجيل كما قلت و هي *
*انجيل بطرس و يهوذا و برنابا ومن مواقع مسيحية رسمية و كنائس مسيحية *
*و عليكم ان تثبت ان هذة الاناجيل صحيحة *

*و ستاخذ اول مخالفة لانك اتهمت الكتاب المقدس بالتحريف باطلا و تهربت من اجابة الاسئلة بل و جئت باشياء جاهلة تبين انك لا تعرف اساسا عن المسيحية شيئا *


----------



## Kiril (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال خطير ارجو الرد وعدم الف والدوران0*

ناس غريبة يا اخي


----------



## Tabitha (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال خطير ارجو الرد وعدم الف والدوران0*

هدي نفسك كده يا أخونا، مش كده!

أنا عارفة طبعاً إن الأسئلة طبعاً صعبة عليك عشان كده إنت قاعد تزعق، 
أنا أعرف إني لما أبدأ حاجة لازم أكملها عشان مايقولوش على خايبانه،
فياللا شد حيلك كده وإحنا لسه بإنتظار إجابات للأسئلة دي،



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> * 1- تعريف كلمة نسخة او نسخ تعريفا مسيحيا لن ارضى باي تعريف اخر غير تعريف مسيحي مع ذكر المصدر
> 2-ما هي الثلاث نسخ للانجيل التي في العالم اجمع بكلام مسيحي مع ذكر المصدر المسيحي
> 3- تعريف الانجيل من مصدر مسيحي مع ذكرة
> 4- ماهي بقية الاناجيل التي تقول عليها بخلاف الثلاثة
> ...



واحنا بنطالب اجابات للأسئلة دي لسبب بسيط جداا، إنت قلت*;* 


سوري قال:


> انجيل يهوذا الاسخريوطي مخطوطة قديمة من 66 صفحة يعتقد إنها كتبت قبل حوالي 1700 سنة وفيه مزاعم إن المسيح بنفسه طلب من يهوذا ان يسلمه إلى الرومان
> إنجيل بطرس هو أحد الاناجيل التي لا يعترف بها باعتبار انها كتبت بوحى أو أنها من الأسفار المقدسة وقد اكتشف هذا الإنجيل بمقبرة بمنطقة أخميم في مصر عام 1884 م.
> إنجيل برنابا أو إنجيل برنابه كتاب ينسب إلى برنابا إحدى الشخصيات المسيحية المبكرة، حيث يؤكد مؤلفه أنه برنابا أحد تلاميذ المسيح وكتب سيرته وتعاليمه في هذا الكتاب الذي يسمى إنجيل برنابا.





سوري قال:


> هذه الاناجيل الثلاثة التي أعلم عنها سيد ؟؟؟؟ والله أعلم عن باقي الاناجيل
> واذا أردت أن تعرف وجه الخلاف ارجو زيارة هذا الموقع واليك الرابط
> http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/تصنيف:مسيحية
> ولو ما كان الشرح طويل لكنت نقلته اليك أيها المحاور المبدع
> أرجوا منك الرد بدون سخرية



طيب جميل جدا، بس سؤال كيف بتطالبنا بإحترام اللي إنت بتقولو وإنت:

-أتيت بكتب مزيفة لا نؤمن بها وتطالبنا أن نناقشك فيها
-المصدر اللي إنت جايبه الويكي بيديا-- بقى بالزمة دي عقلية تكلمنا بيها !

ياريت الحوار يكون ناضح عن كده يا أخونا، الكلام من غير أدلة سهل جدا.


----------



## peace_86 (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال خطير ارجو الرد وعدم الف والدوران0*



> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> "قل يا أيها الكافرون* لا أعبد ما تعبدون* و لا أنتم عابدون ما أعبد* و لا أنا عابد ما عبدتم* و لا أنتم عابدون ما أعبد* لكم دينكم و لي دين"
> صدق الله العظيم



*كافرون مرة وحدة؟
إذا كانت هذه بداية مشاركتك؟ فما عساه أن تكون الردود القادمة؟

في بداية الموضوع رأين الاخ السلفي يطالبنا بإجابة مكون من كلمة وحدة!!
نعم أو لا ؟؟؟
أهذه هي طريقة محوراتكم؟ وإلا لماذا سميت بالحوار ؟
صراحة لا استطيع ان أناقشكم.. فلغتكم مختلفة تماماً عن لغتنا
نحن نتكلم بواقعية مقرونة بأدلة وبفتاوي علماؤكم أنتم!!!
عكسكم أنتم.. ردود فقط... دون أدلة.. دون براهين.. دون أي أقوال منسوبة لآباء الكنيسة!!!!

إنجيل يهوذا يصف المسيح بأنه مرواغاً .. هل تؤمن بهذا الإنجيل؟
إنجيل برنابا يقول عن نبيك أن الخنزير سينكحه في قبره ... اتؤمن بهذا؟
إنجيل بطرس.. هو إنجيل غير كنسي.. وقد وصف المسيح بأنه حينما كان طفلاً كان يظهر معجزاته.. ولو كان ذلك معقولاً لقبض عليه الرومان لأسباب أنت تعرفها أو تجهلها..

وشكراً ..*
أخوكمـ..


----------



## peace_86 (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال خطير ارجو الرد وعدم الف والدوران0*

*هذا هو النص الموجود في الطبعة الأصلية التي لا ينشرها المسلمين في أنجيل برنابا في جزءه الأخير

يقول الآتي (* يهاجم الخنزير الأكبر قبر الرسول الأعظم و ينكح الرسول في قبره من الدبر فيصرخ الرسول مستغيثا يا مسيح يا مسيح يا ديان يا ديان فيأتي المسيح و يقتل الخنزير و يكسر الصليب*)*

*إعجاز علمي...
برنابا يقول أن هناك خنزير أكبر..
ولم يجدوا هذا الخنزير (كبير الحجم) إلا في القرن السابع عشر في برازيل
كيف عرف برنابا ذلك وهو في أورشليم؟

يا امة ضحكت من جهلها الامم :t33: :yahoo: :t33: ..*
أخوكمـ..


----------



## maarttina (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال خطير ارجو الرد وعدم الف والدوران0*



> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> "قل يا أيها الكافرون* لا أعبد ما تعبدون* و لا أنتم عابدون ما أعبد* و لا أنا عابد ما عبدتم* و لا أنتم عابدون ما أعبد* لكم دينكم و لي دين"
> صدق الله العظيم


الاية ده نسخت بالتوبة 29 معلومة لحضرتك يمكن ماتكنش تعرفها ولا حاجة


----------



## veronika (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال خطير ارجو الرد وعدم الف والدوران0*



> يا سيد محاور رجعت للسخرية !!!
> الا تستطيع أيها المحاور أن تحاور بدون سخرية ؟؟
> هكذا يعلمكم دينكم ؟؟
> أهذه هي أخلاق المسيح ؟؟
> ...


شكلك مش عارف تجاوب فبتقول اي حاجة وخلاص 
يعني المفروض لما تدعي ادعاء تبقى قده  و يكون فيه دليل مش اي كلام و خلاص
معلش ربنا يسامحك ويهديك


----------



## اسامه ماهر (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال خطير ارجو الرد وعدم الف والدوران0*

الاخ سوري انتا جاي بتتهجم علي الكتاب المقدس وبتقول انه متحرف ولا تملك اي دليل مادي علي قولك وجاي بتتفزلك وعاملي ابو عرام يااخي اتكسف علي دمك (سوري في اللفظ)وروح شوف القران وشوف اياته وانا مستعد لو حبيت اني اقولك انه كتاب ليس من عند الله وانى محمد هوة الذي الفه ولكن لست اتهجم مثلك علي القران لو حبيت ان نفتح موضوع ونتحاور فيه انا مستعد وملزم ان احضر الدليل والبرهان ان كتابك الذي بين يديك قد تم فيه التحريف والتبديل والذيادة والنقصان والخ الخ


----------



## أرزنا (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال خطير ارجو الرد وعدم الف والدوران0*

سلام المسيح:

المشكلة يا صاحب الموضوع ليست في الكتاب المقدس ، المشكلة الكبيرة جدا جدا هي أنّ المسيح هو ابن الله وهو الله وهو انسان و وهو اله  وهو قام من بين الأموات فهل تستطيع أن تحل  هذه المشكلة العودة الى 
انها مشكلة الاسلام ساعدهم وحلها.


----------



## سوري (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال خطير ارجو الرد وعدم الف والدوران0*

مالكم أقمتم الدنيا ولا تقعدونها ؟؟؟؟؟
أنا لا أؤمن بأي انجيل سؤاءً كان انجيل يهوذا الاسخريوطي أو إنجيل بطرس أو إنجيل برنابا 
وأي انجيل موجود أنا أؤمن بانجيل واحد هو الذي انزله الله تعالى على سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام 
وللأسف لا أعلم أين يوجد هذا الانجيل الصحيح 100% ​


----------



## Basilius (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال خطير ارجو الرد وعدم الف والدوران0*



> من أين أتي لكم بأجوبة أذا كان كتابكم محرفاً ؟؟


 
*المخالفة التانية  !*


----------



## peace_86 (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*يتمجد إسم يسوع*

*أهلاً مرة اخرى..*



> مالكم أقمتم الدنيا ولا تقعدونها ؟؟؟؟؟


*إنت تتحاور فيما تجهله.. هذه مشكلة
وتظن بأنك على حق!... مشكلة اخرى..
أتريدنا أن نبتسم بعد أن إتهمت كتابنا المقدس بالتحريف؟ أم نقبل يديك؟*



> أنا لا أؤمن بأي انجيل سؤاءً كان انجيل يهوذا الاسخريوطي أو إنجيل بطرس أو إنجيل برنابا
> وأي انجيل موجود


*كيف لا تؤمن بإنجيل برنابا؟ وعلماؤكم يروجون بها ليل نهار؟
هل قرأت سفر أعمال الرسل؟.. أنتظر الإجابة..*



> أنا أؤمن بانجيل واحد هو الذي انزله الله تعالى على سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام


*اتضح أخيراً بأن التفكير والمبدأ الإسلامي به خلل كبير و واضح..
أين هو إنجيل عيسى؟ هل حرفته الأيادي اليهودية ايضاً؟
سؤالي لك : ماذا تعني كلمة إنجيل؟
أريد أن تعطيني المعنى حرفياً..*



> وللأسف لا أعلم أين يوجد هذا الانجيل الصحيح 100%


*لن تجده إلا في مخ محمد وأتباعه..*



> سيد اسامة ماهر المحترم : أنت تقول بأن القرآن الكريم ليس من عند الله
> وانا أقول لك اذا كان هذا الكتاب ليس من عند الله وانه من عند محمد
> من أين لرجل أمي لا يعرف القراءة والكتابة أن يأتي بمثل هذا الكلام ؟؟


*ما أجلهك يا أخي!!!؟
ألا تعرف بأن محمد كان من قبيلة قريش؟
وقبيلة قريش كانت من أفصح القبائل.. حيث أنهم إشتهروا بالبلاغة والشعر..
والشخص كان يحفظ مئات الأبيات إذا سمعها مرة واحدة دون أن يقرأها..
وتواريخ الانساب كانت محفوظة..
ولم تستخدم قبائل قريش أي نوع م نالكتابة إلا نادراً جداً..
حيث أن المعلقات السبعة إشتهرت لأنها محفوظة ومكتوبة..
أقصد بأن حفظ النصوص كانت الطريقة الوحيدة التي كان يتعايش بها العرب قديماً.. وتحديداً بني قريش..
لذلك أرجو منك ألا تظن بأن أميّة محمد هو أمر غريب أو نادر.. فمعظم قبيلة قريش أميين..*



> من أين لرجل أمي ((راعي للغنم )) أن يتبعه الان أكثر من مليار انسان ؟؟


*كما قلت.. الأميّة لم تكن نقصاً في عهد محمد
(ومع ذلك توجد أدلة قاطعة أن محمد كان يقرأ ويكتب)
وبخصوص المليار انسان..
أسئلة لا بد أن تجيب عليها:
1. كم عدد الأشخاص الذين آمنوا بمحمد في مكة؟
2. وكم صاروا وقتها في المدينة؟
3. ماهو تعريفك للفتوحات الإسلامية؟ أو بالأحرى الإحتلال الإسلامي؟
4. هل التزواج بأربعة والطلاق المباح والمتعة والملك اليمين له دور في إنتشار الإسلام؟
أنتظر الإجوبة..*



> من أين لرجل عادي وليس بنبي أن يذكر اسمه كل يوم أكثر من أربعة مليارات مرة بعد وفاته بـ1400 سنة


*كما قلنا..
أجب على تلك الأربعة أسئلة المذكورة فوق..*



> من أين لرجل أن يوحد الامة من المشرق الى المغرب من الصين الشام ؟؟


*وحدهم بماذا؟
محمد قال بشكل صريح أن الامة ستفترق على 72 ملة..
وكلهم بالنار..
وأغلب الظن بأن الملة الناجية هي نصف ملة الحجاز..
سؤال خامس أضيفه مع تلك الأسئلة:
أين تقع الصين الشام؟ لا أجدها في الخريطة..*



> هذا الذي تكذب به وتقول بأن القرآن ليس من عند الله ؟؟
> *لماذا ليس من عند الله ؟؟
> الاسلام حرم كل شئ يضر بالانسان والاسلام جاء من أجلنا نحن وليس من أجل الله
> حرم ما يضر الانسان وحلل ماينفعة هذا هو الاسلام *


*
ليس من عند الله لأسباب أنت تعرفها جيداً (تصفح في المنتدى)
ثم أن الإسلام حرم الموسيقى التي بها بهجة وإبداع وفنون..
وجرم التزواج بغير المسلم..
وحرم للمرأة أمور كثيرة.. وأهدر حقوقها..
وحلل زواج المتعة وملك اليمين والتعدد والطلاق.. أتكون هذه منفعة للإنسان..
أرجوك.. لا تأتيني بردود من مشايخكم يبرروا لنا اسباب تحريم الموسيقى أو تعدد الأزواج.. أو أو...
سئمنا من تكرار الكلام.. بدأت أشعر باني أتحدث مع ببغاوات!!! كلام مكرر لا أكثر*



> أو انكم تطلبون مني أن اجيبكم على هذه الاسئله التي طرحتوها علي ؟؟
> من أين أتي لكم بأجوبة أذا كان كتابكم محرفاً ؟؟


*لما أتيت لتتناقش إذن؟
كتابنا محرف... لم يجبرك أحد على الاعتراف بصحته..
لكن سنجبرك الآن أن تأتي لنا بدليل قاطع ومحكوم ويثبت بأن الكتاب المقدس محرف..
أين التحريف؟ ومتى التحريف؟ وكيف؟ ولماذا؟
وأين هي قدرة الله على تلك الأايادي..؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



> وأنتم لاتعترفون بأدله القرآن الكريم ؟؟


*كيف نعترف بكتب باطلة؟.. لدينا أسبابنا:
1. الكتاب المقدس لا يحتاج (بعد تلك الاسفار المقدسة) إلى كتاب القرآن.. فكتابنا كامل
2. القرآن يكفرنا.. أتريدنا أن نضع القرآن بجانب العهد الجديد؟ وهو الذي يقول بتحريف الكتاب ويقول عن اليهودية والمسيحية الكفار المشركون القردة والخنازير؟؟؟؟
3. القرآن جاء بشرائع غريبة لا تتوافق مع كتابنا..
4. محمد نفسه اقر بأنه كتابه ناسخ لكتبنا.. أي أن عليك ان تختار.. إما الكتاب المقدس؟ أو قرآنك..*



> وانتم اعترفتم أن هذه الاناجيل الثلاثة لا تعترفون بها ؟؟


*يعني؟
تلك الانجيل هي أناجيل غنوصية..
أتعترف بسورة الولاية كسورة قرآنية؟ نحن كذلك..*


----------



## My Rock (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال خطير ارجو الرد وعدم الف والدوران0*



سوري قال:


> يا سيد محاور رجعت للسخرية !!!​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
تريد الأحترام و انت تصفنا بالكفار؟
يا عزيزي, هذا الرد محتواه لا يدل الا على الأفلاس
فأنت بدأت موضوع لم تستطع اكماله لانك لا تمتلك أي دليل يا فهيم زمانك

تقول ان انجيل يهوذا كتب قبل 1700 سنة يا ذكي؟




> انجيل يهوذا الاسخريوطي مخطوطة قديمة من 66 صفحة يعتقد إنها كتبت قبل حوالي 1700 سنة وفيه مزاعم إن المسيح بنفسه طلب من يهوذا ان يسلمه إلى الرومان



اسمحلي اقلك ان صفر بالرياضيات
فيهوذا الأسخريوطي مات بوقت مقارب لصلب المسيح, اي قبل 2000 سنة
فكيف سيكتب لنا بعد مماته؟
انت معندكش عقل تفكر فيه؟








سوري قال:


> مالكم أقمتم الدنيا ولا تقعدونها ؟؟؟؟؟​
> 
> أنا لا أؤمن بأي انجيل سؤاءً كان انجيل يهوذا الاسخريوطي أو إنجيل بطرس أو إنجيل برنابا
> وأي انجيل موجود أنا أؤمن بانجيل واحد هو الذي انزله الله تعالى على سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام
> وللأسف لا أعلم أين يوجد هذا الانجيل الصحيح 100% ​


 
تؤمن بأنجيل لا تعرف مكانه؟ :new6:​ 
ما هذه العقول؟؟​ 
هذا هو المسلم يعترف لنا, انه لا يعرف ماهو المحرف في الكتاب المقدس ولا يعرف صحيحه
طيب عرفت ازاي انه اتحرف اذا ما تعرفش الأصل و لا صحيحه؟​ 
اهو هو كدة متحرف, الشيوخ علمونا كدة​ 
جتكم خيبة.. :new6:​


----------



## My Rock (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال خطير ارجو الرد وعدم الف والدوران0*

_ينقل الى الرد على الشبهات_


----------



## العائد (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

يجماعة الرا جل جاى يسال سؤال انتم تر وحوا سالينة الف سؤال 
 اولا ان كان ليس بمحر ف بمعتقدكم فا جيبوا بلا 
  ولو الدليل الذى وضعة  لا تعتر فون بة اذا فالمو ضوع منتهى


----------



## الحوت (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

*سلام ونعمه ..

صاحب الموضوع يسأل اذا الكتاب المقدس محرف ام لا ..!!!

اولا لا قرانك ولا رسولك ولا الصحابه ولا التابعين قال بتحريفة ونتحداك باثبات عكس هذا الكلام ..

ثانيا لا يوجد دليل واحد يثبت تحريف حرف واحد من حروف الكتاب المقدس لانه لا يمكن اثبات التحريف الا بالقارنة بين النسخة والاصل ..

والنسخة عنا والاصل عنا يبقى فين التحريف ؟!!!
حتقولي لا يوجد لديكم اصل وما هو موجود لديكم هو نسخ عن نسخ ..!!!
سوف اقول لك ان النسخ الموجودة عنا ايضا تعتبر اصل ويشهد بها التاريخ كله ولا يوجد دليل واحد بحجم رأس الدبوس يقول عكس هذا الكلام ولا حتى اعداء المسيحيه في ذلك الوقت الذين كانوا اشد المحاربين لها ..
فكل من حارب الكتاب المقدس حاربه من الدخل ولم يجرأ اي مخلوق على اثبات تحرف حرف واحد من حروفة ..
ولو كان حصل تحريف او حتى سقط حرف واحد منه لكان اعداء الكتاب المقدس نفسه في ذلك الوقت تكلموا وفضحوه ..
ثم العهد الجديد للمسيحين موجود عند اليهود والعهد القديم (التوراة) موجود عند المسيحين ولا يقدر ان واحد فيهم يتلاعب والا لكان الطرف الاخر قد فضحه .

ثم لا يوجد شاهد تاريخي واحد يثبت تحريفها فالتحريف يبنغي ان يكون عليه شهود كالشهود الذين شهدوا بتحريف قرانك امثال ابن عباس ترجمان القران وحبر الامه وابن عم رسولك ...

اما الكتاب المقدس فلا يوجد شاهد واحد يثبت تحريفة وكل التاريخ يشهد بالكتاب المقدس نفسه الموجود لدينا ..

اذا عندك دليل على تحريف الكتاب المقدس يبقى عليك الاتيان بشهود عيان الذين شهدوا التحريف واخبروا عنه تماما كما حصل مع قرانك او الاتيان بالاصل ومقارنة مع ما هو موجود لدينا لكي تثبت التحريف .

فكفاية القول بالتحرف بدون دليل ..

هو انتم فاكرين الكتاب المقدس قران يتحرق وينكتب بداله ..!!!


سلام يا باشا .*


----------



## Kiril (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

شكراااااااا


----------



## انت الفادي (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

عزيزي ربيب الالباب


> 1) كلمة النسخ في القرآن الكريم لاتعني في اللغة العربية أن المنسوخ خاطيء تماما وانما جاء ليكمله أو يوضحه


لا اريد الدخول في الاسلاميات في هذا القسم و لكن وجب علي توضيح بعض النقاط التي ربما لم تختطر علي ذهنك لحظة كتابتك هذه الكلمات
فالنسخ في القرأن له عدة اوجه فهو منه ما نسخ حكما و بقيا لفظا اي ان تبقي الاية موجودة و لكن نسخ حكمها
فمثلا اية جادلوهم بالتي هي احسن نسخت بأية السيف.
فبقيت جادلوهم نصا و لكن حكمها نسخ بقاتلوهم.
فهل تعتبر ان كلمة قاتلوهم هي مرادفة لجادلوهم؟؟ او هي توضيح لها؟؟ او مكملة  لها؟
لو قلت ان كلمات حاوروهم او ناقشوهم هي مرادفات لكلمة جادلوهم و هي تكميلية و توضيحية لقلت لك هذا حسن. ولكن قول قاتلوهم هو كلمة تكميلية توضيحية لكلمة جادلوهم فهذا ما لا يقبله عقل يا عزيزي.



> 2) هناك شراسة في الرد وشتم أحيانا ،، وأرى الصاع يرد بصاعين ،، أكره أن أظن أن أصدقائنا هنا ( ان أردتم أن تعتبروني صديقا ) يمتلكون فكرا متطرفا ضد المسلمين وان أقتبست فسأجلس النهار كله ( وهذا ما لا أملكه ) في توضيح الشتم ،، ألا تريدون الهداية لنا ؟؟
> انا أبحث عن الحقيقة ولكن ان وجدت اهانة فلم أستمر بحب دين يصغرني ويحقر من شأني
> أليس الإيمان بيسوع المخلص شرف لنا ونجاة من النار ؟
> فاصبروا علينا ،، بوركتم وهدانا الله واياكم الى الصواب



هذه ردة فعل طبيعية يا عزيزي لاتهامات انت نفسك متعصب بها مع انك لا تملك دليل واحد عليها.
كما انها ردة فعل طبيعية لهجوم الاخوة المسلمين و الالفاظ المستخدمة التي قد تبدو للقارئ العادي هي الفاظ ليس بها جرح و لكنها في الحقيقة كلها جرح و اسائة.
اما قولك فاصبروا علينا بوركتم و هدانا الله.....
فأنا اؤيدك في طلبك هذا و لكن اطلب منك ان تكون محايدا في افكارك قبل ارائك. ان تكون مفكرا قبل ان تكون متكلما.



> 3 ) هناك أحاديث موضوعة لاترد في البخاري ولا مسلم ولا غيره من أصحاء الحديث فالرجاء التأكد من صحتها وخصوصا ( حديث يسارع في هواك )


من الملحوظ ان هناك بعض الاحاديث التي لها اسانيد قوية.. و عن رجال صحاح..و بالرغم من ذلك يرفض المسلم هذه الاحاديث لانها تتنافي مع عقليته. 
فهذه ليست مشكلتنا يا عزيزي..فنحن نؤمن بشئ وهو اما ان تأخذ الكتاب كله او ترفضه كله.



> 4) النقاش الصحيح بمصحفنا والقرآن وهذا ثابت لدى الجميع وعليه نعتمد ونتدرج في الباقي
> على هذا الترتيب ب) الصحيحين ج) باقي الصحاح د) اجماع العلماء ه) القياس


هذا هو صلب الموضوع يا عزيزي.. لانه لا يوجد شئ واحد في الاسلام متفق عليه.. لاختلاف الاراء.. و اختلاف الاجماعات.. و اختلاف القياسات.و بالتالي يصبح بقدرة قادر رأيين متناقضين و الاغرب هو انهم رأيين صحيحين. هناك العديد من القضايا التي لا تجد لها اجماع او قياس.. فلذلك تجد من يأخذ رأي و يترك الاخر و العكس مع شخص اخر.
حتي في صحة بعض الاحاديث تجد اختلاف. فرأي مقابل رأي او رأيين مقابل رأيين.. فلا تقدر هنا ان تقيس او تأخذ اجماع. يصبح الحكم الوحيد هو القرأن.. ولكن لحظة.... للقرأن ايضا رأيين في الموضوع..فما العمل؟؟



> (5) ثم إننا نؤمن بأن ليس كل الإنجيل محرف


انت لا تقدر ان تؤمن لا بتحريف بعض الاجزاء و لا بكل الكتاب..
لان الاجزاء التي تدعي انها محرفة ترفضها اجزاء اخري انت تقر بأنها صحيحة. فلو قلت لي مثلا ان اسم محمد و البشارة به قد حزفت من الانجيل فتأتي و اعترفت بجزئية ان السيد المسيح هو ابن الله فهنا سينفي الاعتراف بالجزء الاخير الاعتقاد الاول بزكر اسم محمد. و لو لقت لي مثلا ان السيد المسيح لم يصلب و لم يقوم من بين الاموات فبالتالي انت ترفض الكتاب كله لانه كله يتحدث بعهديه عن الصلب و القيامة.. اما لو قلت ان كل الكتاب هو محرف..فهذا ما لا تقدر انت ان تثبته يا عزيزي..
يعني بالعربي كده لا تحريف جزئي و لا تحريف كلي.



> 6) الموسيقى محط خلاف فلقد حرمها فعلا 4 من أئمة المذاهب الفقهية اما الخامس وهو ابن حزم الأندلسي فقد حللها ،، وان كانت حراما فبالطبع حرمتها ليست كالقتل واللواط والزنا ... وغيرها من الموبقات والكبائر


هذه مسألة يجب عليك انت كمسلم ان تحلها و ان تقف في صف احد الاراء فليس من المعقول ان تتخذ رأيين مختلفين و متخالفين كصحيح و تعيش به. و بالتلي تعيش حياتك كلها متزبزبا ا تدري اين انت. فأما ترفض احدهم و تقبل الاخر او العكس.



> 7) لسنا دمويين أبدا وان كنت تتكلم عن دموية معينة لما رحم ديننا الصغير وحرم قتل الدواب بل وأمرنا بغرس الأشجار


و هل التصريح بقتل البشر و و تحريم قتل الدواب هو مشيئة الهية؟؟ فهل بذلك انت تعطي لنفس الدابة قيمة اكبر من قيمة البشر ام ماذا؟



> 8) ديننا ليس بناقص وانما شمل جميع جوانب الحياة


شمل جميع جوانب الحياة برأيين متناقضين و انت تؤمن تماما بأنهم صحيحين.. فهل يريد لنا الله ان نعيش في حالة تشويش في ان نتخذ احد الرأيين عند الحاجة و نترك الاخر حسب المشيئة؟؟
لقد وصل التشريع الاسلام بالبشر الي الحد الذي يوقف فيه الانسان عقله  فنجد انسان يريد فتوة في كيف يدخل الحمام (المرحاض )
و نري فتوة اخري في متي يحق له ان يجامع زوجته.
و نجد التضاربات في الاراء و هي كلها مصدرها القرأن يا عزيزي.



> 10) ماسبب دخول عدد من المسيحيين الإسلام على خلاف العكس ؟ هل من المنطقي أن نكون مليار متخلف ؟؟ لا أحد يفهم المسيحية حتى ينتمي لها ؟ ولماذا عمليات التنصير في بعض البلاد الفقيرة تكون مالية ؟؟ أليست القناعة فكرية ؟؟ اتقبل أن أدفع لك لتغير دينك ؟ طبعا لا



ليس للقناعة الفكرية هنا اي اثر يا عزيزي.. لان القناعة الفكرية ليس بها حد الردة و لكن عند وجود حد الردة فهنا تنتهي القناعة الفكرية و تبقي القناعة التخويفية. 
فهناك العديد و العديد من المسلمين الذين تركو الاسلام بالفعل.. و لكنهم باقيين فيه خوفا من القتل. فأين القناعة الفكرية؟؟
انت تخاف حتي ان تشك في الاسلام و تخاف ان تشكك فيه امام احد الشيوخ حتي ولو علي سبيل الاستفسار.
اما بخصوص عمليات التنصير التي تقول انها تتم بمقابل مادي.. فحتي لو وجدت هذه يا عزيزي.. بالطبع نحن نستهجن كل هذا. و ننفي هذه التهمة عن انفسنا..و لكن اليس الاسلام هو ابو هذه الفكرة؟؟؟
بالطبع هو مؤسس هذه الفكرة... ادفع الجزية او اسلم او ستقتل.
فقد استبدل الاسلام الايمان بالله بالمال.. اما ان تؤمن بالله.. او تستبدل هذا الايمان بالمال.. او تموت مقتولا من هذا الاله ( بواسطة اصحابه طبعا)
مع الفارق انه لم يتم غصب تارك الاسلام بمقابل مادي.. بل تركت له الحرية.
اما في الاسلام فأما ان تدفع او تؤمن او تقتل.
فحتي لو اتخذ المسيحيين (هذا امر مرفوض) هذا الاسلوب فهم افضل من المسلمين حيث لا كلمة تقتل في الموضوع اي اننا لا نقايضه علي حياته.



> ) 72 ملة تتكلم عنها ،، كلام الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ليس هوى كما نؤمن ألستم أنتم افترقتم على عدد من الملل بالله عليك مارأي الكنيسة الكاثوليكية في الكنيسة القبطية وما رأيكم بالأرثوذوكسية اليونانية ،، جاوبني بما يفيدني فأنا لا أقصد الا أن أتعلم ..


لم يكن اختلافنا علي اقوال المسيح و لا نكفر بعضنا بعض (حيث لا وجود لكلمة تكفير في المسيحية) و لا الاختلافات في فهم الانجيل بل الاختلافات طقسية.



> 12) عدد الملل غير السنية قليل في العالم أصلا ،، لا أملك دراسة صحيحة ولكن الأمور واضحة للعيان


هذا امر ليس لنا علاقة به عددهم او اهتمامتهم.



> 13) كما أن هناك حقد تاريخي بينكم وبين اليهود وكذلك بيننا وبين اليهود ،، وتقول لي ان اليهود لا يتهمون الكتاب المقدس بالتحريف ؟ لماذا لا يؤمنون به اذن ولا يتنصرون ؟


لا يوجد احقاد يا عزيزي بين اليهود و المسيحيين.. بل يوجد خلاف ديني.. و لم و لن يقدر اليهود ان يتهمو الكتاب المقدس بالتحريف.. لان سبب الاختلاف بين اليهود و المسيحية ليس خلاف علي الكتاب بل اختلاف علي الاعتقاد.. فحتي اليهود يعترفون بكل كلمة حدثت في الانجيل.. فهم يعترفو بأنه شخصية كانت موجودة و يعترفو بتاريخه لان مؤرخينهم ذكرو كل الاحداث كما هي في الانجيل. اما الاختلاف فهو انهم لا يؤمنون به كمسيا...ففي اعتقادهم ان المسيا سيأتي ملك علي الارض.. و لم يفهمو الكتاب.



> أما علمت ان اليهود الأ نجاس قد رسموا بقرة وبين يديها قردا صغيرا وعلقوها على باب كنيسة المهد في بداية التسعينيات وراجع تاريخهم ،


مامارسات لو حصلت فهي ممارسات خاطئة.. و لكنهم في انتظار المسيا يا عزيزي... فهم لا يؤمناو ان السسيد المسيح هو المسيا.. هذا هو الاختلاف الوحيد.



> ألم يتهمو ا  مريم العذراء عليها السلام بالزنا ؟


هذا اتهام جاء في القرأن فقط و ليس له مصداقية ولا اي واقعية لان اليهود علي حسب فهمهم ان السيد المسيح هو ابن يوسف .. فكيف يتهمو مريم بالذنا و هم يؤمنون كل الايمان بأنه ابن يوسف؟؟؟
لهذا كان الترتيب الالهي ان تكون مريم مخطوبة الي يوسف.
راجع الانجيل في هذا الموضوع فستجد ان اليهود تسائلو اليس هذا هو ابن النجار؟؟ الذي هو يوسف.. و تسألو ايضا السنا نعرف امه و اخوته؟؟ فهنا ايضا اقر اليهود و بكل وضوح انهم يؤمنون كل الايمان بأنه ابن يوسف... فكيف يقول القرأن بأن اليهود اتهموا مريم بالزنا؟؟؟
هذا عتقاد خاطئ يا عزيزي.



> فمنذ متى تتفقون انتم واليهود ؟
> تحية طيبة للجميع
> وشكرا لكم


نحن نتفق مع اليهود منذ نشأة المسيحية فنحن نؤمن بكتابهم و بكل كلمة فيه.. الذي هو التوراة او العهد القديم.
فعندما نقول نؤمن بكتابهم فهذا يعني ان كتابهم هو جزء من كتابنا.. فهل انت تؤمن بالتوراة و الانجيل؟؟؟ ان قلت نعم فأقول لك لماذا لا اراهما في القرأن كجزء منه؟؟
اعزرني عزيزي عندما اقول لك ان قولك انك تؤمن بالتوراة و الانجيل هو قول باطل لانك كي تؤمن يجب ان تقرأهما.. فهل قرأتهما؟؟؟
فلو قرأتهما و امنت بهم فلا تقدر ان تؤمن ايمان جزئي بل يجب ان يكون ايمان كلي .. كما هو ايمانك بالقرأن هو ايمان كلي و ليس جزئي.
فلو امنت بهذه الكتب ايمان جزئي اذن فأنت لا تؤمن بها.. و لو قلت انك تؤمن بها ايمان كلي .. اذن فأسألك لماذا نت مسلم؟؟

فهنا و هذا هو صلب الموضوع... انت تقول ان الانجيل محرف جزئي.. فأين الانجيل المقارن به هذا التحريف؟؟؟

ملحوظة: يحتوي الكتاب المقدس علي العهد القديم و العهد الجديد اي ان لو حاول اليهود تحريف التوراة فهي موجودة لدينا غير متحورة.. و لو قمنا نحن بتحريفها فهي موجودة لديهم..و لا يمكن ان نتفق معا في التحريف.
لان عند الاتفاق سيتوجب ان يكون التحريف لمصلحة طرف دون الاخر. فلن يقبل االيهود التحريف ضد مصلحتهم . ولن يقبل المسيحيين التحريف ضد مصلحتهم.. و بذلك ستنهدم فكرة الاتفاق من اساسها.
نأتي الي نقطة اتفاق المسيحيين في التحريف..
لقد انتشرت المسيحية في انحاء العالم في وقت و احد و ليس علي مراحل كما حدث مع الاسلام.. فقد تفرق التلاميذ في نفس الوقت في جميع انحاء العالم  و علموا بالانجيل في وقت واحد في عدة مناطق من العالم..
فلو اتفق من في اليهودية علي التحريف اذن سيبقي التعليم في مصر و افريقيا سليم غير محرف.
و لو اتفق من في مصر و افريقيا علي التحريف فسيبقي التعليم في اسيا و اوروبا سليما من التحريف... فمن المستحيل الاتفاق علي التحريف.. و لو كنا هكذا لو وجدت الانجيل في مصر مختلف عن الانجيل في اسيا مختلفا عن الانجيل في اوروبا... ولكننا نري انهم كلهم نفس الانجيل و نفس الكلام.
ثم نأتي للفكرة الغير معقولة و هي اجتماع كل المسكونة اي الارض.. علي التحريف و جلوسهم في مائدة واحدة و البدء في التحريف.. فماذا عن الانجيل الذي انتشر بالفعل؟؟؟ هل هناك تاريخ يذكر جمعه و احراقه او اعدامه؟؟؟ لا يوجد... و حتي لو كان ذلك... فهناك العديد و العديد من هم مؤمنين تماما و يخافون الله.. فسيقومون بأخفاء الكتاب الصحيح حتي تحين اللحظة المناسبة..
اذن فكل هذا ينفي تواطؤ الكل في هذا التحريف المزعوم...
فمعني كلامكم ان ليس التواطؤ من التلاميذ فقط او من رؤساء الكنائس بل التواطؤ من كل البشر المؤمن بالانجيل. فهل هذا يعقل؟؟
هل كتب احد المؤرخين المسيحيين يوما علي مثل هذا الاجتماع او التواطؤ؟؟؟

تحياتي و اتمني ان اكون قد عبرت عن رأيي بأسلوب تتقبله و لا تشعر بالاسائة فيه.
تحياتي.


----------



## gorge2009 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

*من يشكك فى الانجيل ويقول انة محرف يروح يشوف القران الى معظمة ناسخ و منسوخ و الى بستخدمها المسلمين حسب الموقف فعلى سبيل المثال هناك ايات فى القران تدعو الى السلم ( { لا إكراه في الدين قد تبيّن الرشد من الغي } ( البقرة : 256 ) نسختها ايات الحرب { وقاتلوهم حتى لا تكون فتنة ويكون الدين لله } ( البقرة : 193 ) /////  عن ابن عمر ، أن رسول  قال : ( أمرت أن أقاتل الناس ، حتى يشهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله ، وأن محمدا رسول الله ، ويقيموا الصلاة ، ويؤتوا الزكاة ، فإذا فعلوا ذلك عصموا مني دماءهم وأموالهم إلا بحق الإسلام ، وحسابهم على الله تعالى ) رواه البخاري و مسلم ////.فالمسلمين الان بعد ان اتفضحو و عرفت حقيقتهم انهم قتلة و ارهابين ابتدو يستخدمو ايات السلم المنسوخة اى التى الغت اى ليس لها قيمة و طبعا لو سمحت لهم الفرصة و تحكمو فى الشعوب سوف يظهر الوجة الاسود الحقيقى للاسلام و يستخدمو ايات الحرب فالاسلام دين زى الحرباية كل شوية بلون حسب الطبيعة المحيطة بة و طبعا بالعقل الدين الى ليس لة كلمة و 100 وش طبعا هو دين مولف بواسطة محمد الى ضحك على المسلمين الى عموما هيرحولة فى جهنم
اشكر اللة انى مسيحى *


----------



## ربيب الألباب (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

شكرا لك انت الطيب على أسلوبك ،، 
أمهلني وقتا لأفكر


----------



## أبن آدم (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

الأخوة المسيحيون..
أود مناقشة الموضوع دون عصبيات لدين محمد أو دين المسيح ..
حيث طرح الأخ صاحب الموضوع سؤالاً وقد تمت الإجابه عليها وتم طرح أسئله أخرى .. وإنني أرى أن جميع هذه الأسئله تصب في مشاركه واحد وهي الموجوده في مشاركه الأخ رياض..

وحيث إن مشاركة الأخ رياض كانت جيده كنقاش وكانت بعيده عن العصبيات .. فإنني أجده شخصاً واعياً ومتعقلاً لمبدأ الحوار والنقاش .. وهذا هو المطلوب من كلاً منا إن كان فعلاً هدفه تبادل الثقافه الدينيه .. 

لذا فإنني أود الإجابه على تساؤلاته الكريمه .. ومن يجد في كلامي مايشوب فأرجوا إرشادي حيث ليس منا على وجه الأرض من هو معصوم عن الخطأ..



riyad قال:


> *..*
> 
> *اولا لا قرانك ولا رسولك ولا الصحابه ولا التابعين قال بتحريفة ونتحداك باثبات عكس هذا الكلام ..*
> 
> ...


*كلام القران ليس بالحجة على المسيحية *
*زي قلتة *
*بلة و اشرب ميتة *

*Athanasius*


----------



## Kiril (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

حاول جمع الكتب المقدسة بجميع اللغات من كل مكان في العالم(المسيحية كانت منتشرة في جميع انحاء العالم و قت الاسلام) و اعدمها كلها و اطرح غيرها محرف بجميع الغات ووزعه علي الناس
حاول و تعالي قوللي


----------



## أبن آدم (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

الأخ الكريم Athanasius
كان بإمكان ترك تعليقي دون التعديل عليه.. والتعليق على التساؤلات إن كانت هناك أي تسؤلات في كلامي (تماماً كما فعلت أنا في تساؤلات الأخ رياض دون أن أمس من كلامه شي إحتراماً لرغباته وتساؤلاته ولأنه يريد النقاش ولا يريد التعصب أو مسح أو فرض رأي كما فعلت أنت..

ولثقتي بمبدأ الحوار والنقاش دخلت للمناقشه السليمه دون تجريح لنا أو لكم .. ونتبادل ثقافاتنا حتى لو لم نقتنع بها .. وفي النهايه نسمع لبعض ونحترم بعض..

وإنني لأجد إنه بسبب عصبيتك قمت بمسحت الشئ الذي لايعجبك .. وهذا يترك إنطباعاً غير حميداً بأنكم تمسحون كل شي لاتحبونه .. وهذا مايسمى عند العرب بالتحريف!!

فيا أخي الفاضل..
إنني لست ممن يتعصبون أو يبحثون عن العداء والصيد في الماء العكر .. وإنما محباً للجميع ومعتبراً إياكم أخاً وصديقاً.. لذا أود أن تعود المياه لمجاريها وتزول كل شحناء بين الناس .. وكلاً يعيش لدينه حراً ..

وتذكر إننا في النهايه من أب واحد وأم واحده (آدم + حواء) لذا كان إسمي المستعار (إبن آدم)

وفي نهاية المطاف.. الأمر يعود لكم..

مع خالص تحياتي وإحترامي للجميع..


----------



## Basilius (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

*يا اخي *
*انا لست من هواة الكلام الكثير  مثلك*

*انت جبت اية قرانية و قلت دة دليل على التحريف في الكتاب المقدس *

*فساقول لك لللمرة الثانية انا لا يعنيني كلام القران ابدا ابدا *
*لا اعترف بة و لا اؤمن بة انة من عند الله *

*يعني ليس بحجة عليا ابدا *

*تمام؟؟ *


----------



## justice_in_him (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

لجميع اخواننا المسلمين، ان استدلالكم بايات من القراّن لاثبات التحريف في الكتاب المقدس هو اسلوب غير مقبول لاسياب كثيرة اذكر منها ان:
1-كتابكم هو الدليل الوحيد لديكم بانه منزل من الرب وهذا طبعا لا يفي بالغرض وليس مقنعا في عصر الفكر والتشكيك الذي نحن فيه. انكم تفترضون حسن النية عند محمد وانه على خلق عظيم ولايمكنه ان ينسب لنفسه لقب كلقب نبي وخير الناس الا اذا كان صادقا المهم *(نحن لانعترف بالقراّن ككتاب سماوي)*
2-كتابنا يستند على ادلة تاريخية ووقائع حدثت ويستطيع العلم اثبات جميع القصص التي جاءت في الكتاب المقدس وليس كقصص القراّن التي هي نسج من الخيال
3- الكتاب المقدس قورن بنسخ تبلغ من العمر الاف السنين قبل بعثة محمد (المزعومة) فكيف تاتي انت بكتابك الجديد تقيم به حجة على كتاب سبقك!! ان جميع النسخ التي قورنت بالكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد اثبتت تطابقه مع تللك النسخ فهل القران واحد كما تدعون ام انه كان هناك الالاف من مصاحف الصحابة التي تباينت قراّتها جميعا حتى اضطر الخليفة عثمان الى ان يحرق جميع النسخ الغير مطابقة لنسختة!!! عجبا لامركم، ثم حدث ولا حرج عن الايات والسور الكاملة التي حذفت من القران ومنها ما استبدل بالكامل على يد الحجاج بن يوسف ولدينا الادلة ولكن اعتقد انها خارجة عن نطاق الحوار


----------



## الفكر الواعي (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*



justice_in_him قال:


> لجميع اخواننا المسلمين، ان استدلالكم بايات من القراّن لاثبات التحريف في الكتاب المقدس هو اسلوب غير مقبول لاسياب كثيرة اذكر منها ان:
> 1-كتابكم هو الدليل الوحيد لديكم بانه منزل من الرب وهذا طبعا لا يفي بالغرض وليس مقنعا في عصر الفكر والتشكيك الذي نحن فيه. انكم تفترضون حسن النية عند محمد وانه على خلق عظيم ولايمكنه ان ينسب لنفسه لقب كلقب نبي وخير الناس الا اذا كان صادقا المهم *(نحن لانعترف بالقراّن ككتاب سماوي)*
> 2-كتابنا يستند على ادلة تاريخية ووقائع حدثت ويستطيع العلم اثبات جميع القصص التي جاءت في الكتاب المقدس وليس كقصص القراّن التي هي نسج من الخيال3-
> 
> 3-الكتاب المقدس قورن بنسخ تبلغ من العمر الاف السنين قبل بعثة محمد (المزعومة) فكيف تاتي انت بكتابك الجديد تقيم به حجة على كتاب سبقك!! ان جميع النسخ التي قورنت بالكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد اثبتت تطابقه مع تللك النسخ





*



كلام جميل أنك لاتؤمن بكتابنا وهذا من حقك ..........

ولكنك قلت أنك تؤمن بالعلم وبالمخطوطات التي جميعها تتطابق مع الكتاب المقدس.............!!!

أرجوا منك أن ترد بالدليل على ما سأضعه من كتابك.......

حسنا بسم الله نبدأ....


إنجيل مرقس الإصحاح 16 العدد من 9 إلى 20 

((وبعدما قام باكرا في أول الأسبوع ظهر أولا لمريم المجدلية، التي كان قد أخرج منها سبعة شياطين.() فذهبت هذه وأخبرت الذين كانوا معه وهم ينوحون ويبكون.() فلما سمع أولئك أنه حي، وقد نظرته، لم يصدقوا. ()وبعد ذلك ظهر بهيئة أخرى لاثنين منهم وهما يمشيان منطلقين إلى البرية.() وذهب هذان وأخبرا الباقين فلم يصدقوا ولا هذين. ()أخيرا ظهر للأحد عشر وهم متكئون، ووبخ عدم إيمانهم وقساوة قلوبهم، لأنهم لم يصدقوا الذين نظروه قد قام. ()وقال لهم: اذهبوا إلى العالم أجمع واكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها.() من آمن واعتمد خلص، ومن لم يؤمن يدن.() وهذه الآيات تتبع المؤمنين: يخرجون الشياطين باسمي ويتكلمون بألسنة جديدة.() يحملون حيات، وإن شربوا شيئا مميتا لا يضرهم، ويضعون أيديهم على المرضى فيبرأون.() ثم إن الرب بعدما كلمهم ارتفع إلى السماء، وجلس عن يمين الله.() وأما هم فخرجوا وكرزوا في كل مكان، والرب يعمل معهم ويثبت الكلام بالآيات التابعة. آمين.() ))


كل هذا الكلام أنت تؤمن [انه كلام الرب وأنه من عند الرب وأنه لم يكتبه أحد 
وأن المخطوطات تطابق معه لنرى..............



الرهبانية اليسوعية العهد الجديد  ص177 

تعليقاً علي إنجيل مرقس 16/9 " المخطوطات غير ثابتة فيما يتعلق بخاتمة إنجيل مرقس هذه ( الآيات 9-20 ) " 

غير ثابتة....................؟؟؟؟؟؟

يقول إلدان لاد في كتابهُ أنا أِؤمن بقيامة المسيح صفحة رقم 92

(( بوجود أسباب تجعلنا نشك فى صحة نهاية إنجيل مرقس 16/9-20 فيمكننا أن نستبعد تسلسل الأحداث كما سجلها مرقس بظهور المسيح لمريم المجلدية أولاً ))

ما هو تفسيرك للشك(في كلام الله) ...........؟؟؟؟


ثم يقول الدكتور ديفيد هولد واى في كتابه حياة المسيح وتعاليمه صفحة 254,255

(( ملاحظات على مرقس 16/9-20 تنتهي بشارة مرقس فى بعض المخطوطات عند العدد الثامن وينتهي مرقس بالقول " لأنهن كن خائفات " كما ان هناك عدد قليلاً من المخطوطات التى تحتوي على نهائيتين مختلفتين ومختصرتين لم يصدق علماء النص على أنهما كانا فى المخطوطة الأًصلية . وتنتهي إحدي المخطوطات عند العدد الثامن ...

ثم يقول تحت عنوان الرفض : 

1 برهان خارجي : حذفت الأعداد الإثنا عشر الأخيرة من أقدم مخطوطتين لإنجيل مرقس وهما

Codex siniaticus * vaticanus codex 

هذا بالإضافة إلي رفض بعض آباء الكنيسة الأولي لهذه الأعداد على أنها لم ترد فى النص الأصلى 

2 برهان داخلى لا يتفق الأسلوب والمصطلحات المستخدمة فى الأعداد من 9-20 من بقية الأعداد الواردة فى البشارة , كما أن العلاقة بين عدد 8 وهذه الأعداد غريبة جداً 

3 برهان لاهوتي تتعارض فكرة شرب السم وحمل الحيات مع بقية ما جاء فى كلمة الله )) 


لا تعليق.............................!!!!


 قاموس الكتاب المقدس

تحت عنوان إنجيل مرقص ((ويلاحظ أن الجزء الأخير من الإنجيل وهو (ص 16: 9 - 20) وجد في بعض المخطوطات القديمة ولم يوجد في البعض الآخر مثل المخطوطة السينائية ومخطوطة الفاتيكان ))  

 غير موجود في أقدم المخطوطات فما رايك..من الذي أضفه..........؟

وليم باركلي 

يقول في تفسيره للعهد الجديد المجلد الأول متى ومرقس دار الثقافة 

(( نهاية الإنجيل المفقودة هناك حقيقة مثيرة في أخر إنجيل مرقس وهى أن يتوقف في النسخ الأصلية 16/8 . أما الباقي ليست موجودة فى أقدم المخطوطات والأصح أن الجزء الأخير ضاع ومن الجائز أن نسخ العهد الجديد ضاع كلها ولم تبقي إلا واحدة وضاع جزءها الأخير )) 



هامش النسخة العربية المشتركة  لهذا النص في مرقس 

(( ما جاء في مرقس 16من 9-20 لم يرد في أقدم المخطوطات )) 



دائرة المعارف الكتابية 

حرف (أ) تحت كلمة إنجيل مرقس صفحة 460 

(( معظم العلماء يعتبرونها غير مرقسية أصلاً وان من 9-20 قد فقدت )) 



التفسير الحديث للكتاب المقدس ( تفسير تندل)

لإنجيل مرقس دار الثقافة صفحة 229

وقد قام بعمل هذا التفسير منيس عبد النور وأندرية ذكى وغيرهم 

(( إن خاتمة أخر إنجيل مرقس غير موجودة فى بعض المخطوطات وأنهُ مزيف من بعض الكٌتاب القداس )) 

.............

أعتقد أن الاستدلا لات واضحة...............!!!!


وسأتوقف هنا عن سرد الاثبتات وإن أحتاج الامر أكثر فلا مشكلة يازميلنا

فها قد جئنا لك بالمخطوطات ..............................؟

فهل رددت على هذه الموسوعات والباحثين والأباء والقساوسة المبجلين.........؟

لك كل الاحترام منا وأرجوا من المتحاورين عدم الخروج عن الموضوع الاصلي 

شكرا
​*


----------



## justice_in_him (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

*اخي العزيز، اشكرك على التعليق والحوار الراقي، تفضل ردي بخصوص هذا الموضوع

قولك إن العلماء يشكّون في الأصحاح الأخير من إنجيل مرقس هو غير صحيح, غاية الأمر أن غريغوريوس أسقف نسّا في كبدوكية قال إن إنجيل مرقس ينتهي بقوله : كنّ خائفات (مرقس 16: 8), وغضّ الطرف عن آيات 9-20 ، لأنه لم يجدها في بعض نسخ الفاتيكان, ومن المؤكد أنها كانت موجودة في نسخ كريسباخ ، ولكنها كانت مكتوبة بين قوسين, أما الأدلة المؤيدة لصحتها فهي:
(1) آيات 9-20 موجودة في النسخة الإسكندرية, وفي النسخ السريانية القديمة، وفي النسخ العربية، واللاتينية، و تناقلها أوغسطين وأمبروز ولاون أسقف روما الملقّب بالجليل القدر، كما أنها موجودة في نسخة بيزا و هي موجودة في تفاسير ثيوفيلاكتس اليونانية,
(2) استشهد إيريناوس الذي كان في القرن الثاني بمرقس 16: 19 وأصحاح 16 يحتوي على عشرين آية فقط, وهذا الدليل هو من أهم الأدلة وأقواها على صحتها,
(3) شهد هيبوليتوس من علماء أوائل القرن الثالث بتأييد هذه الآيات,
ولهذا اقول لك يا اخي ان من السذاجة ان نقارن كتبنا الموجودة حاليا بترجماتها المختلفة بالكتاب الفاتيكاني فقط لان لدينا نسخ اقدم بكثير من النسخة الفاتيكانية

فقد قام كثير من العلماء باضافة النص لانه وجد في كثير من النسخ القديمة التي يرجع بعضها للقرن الثاني الميلادي اي فترة قصيرة جدا من تاريخ كتابة النص الاصلي وهذا ينفي الافتراءات القائلة انة تمت الزيادة بعد تاريخ النسخة الموجودة في الفاتيكان فهل يصدق العقل المسلم هذا الهراء؟؟! نترك للك الاجابة

ولا يضيرنا في شيء أنَّ المخطوطات الأصلية للكتاب المقدس غير موجودة لدينا اليوم, فحفظ المواد التي كُتبت عليها مستحيل, لأنَّها جلود وورق. أما كلمة الله نفسها فتبقى إلى الأبد!
ولا بدَّ أنَّ السيد ديدات يعلم أنَّ أقدم نسخة موجودة للقرآن اليوم ترجع للقرن الثاني الهجري - أما المخطوطة الأصلية فليست موجودة*


----------



## الحوت (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

*الزميل الفكر الواعي ..

دعنا نبدأ الموضوع من الاول وبالترتيب ..

المفروض انك تتحدث عن انجيل عيسى وليس عن الكتاب المقدس لان القران لا يعرف الكتاب المقدس اليس كذلك ..!!!

اذن اتركنا من هذا النص من انجيل مرقس لانه لا قيمة له بالنسبة لك ولا لقرانك لان قرانك لا يتعرف بانجيل مرقس بل انجيل واحد انزل على عيسى ..

اولا : ما هو دليلك على وجود انجيل فترة حياة المسيح على الارض لنصدق قول قرانك ان المسيح نبي وليس اله وان الله انزل اليه انجيلا كما يقول القران ومفسري القران وكما يشهد بهذا شيوخك ؟*


----------



## الفكر الواعي (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

*لماذا حذفت مشاركاتي ...............!!!

هل لي بتفسير........................؟؟؟

على العموم انا مصور كل رد وضعته وكل حذف ............؟؟؟

ولكن اود ان  توضحوا لي لما الحذف*


*
هذا كان ردك وسوف الون لك الاشياء المهمه التي ذكرتها والتي قمت انا بالرد عليها من اقوال العلماء والباحثين والموسوعات (المسيحية)​*



riyad قال:


> *سلام ونعمه ..
> 
> صاحب الموضوع يسأل اذا الكتاب المقدس محرف ام لا ..!!!
> 
> ...



عزيزي.....

هذا كان نص ما قلته في مشاركة سابقه لك وبما أني جلبت الادلة منتظر منك دحظها علميا وتاريخيا بالإثبات ........!!

فلماذا بعد أن جاء الاثبات تود تحويل مسارالحوار..........!!!

منتظر ردك على أول مشاركتين لي 

تحياتي


----------



## الحوت (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*



الفكر الواعي قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*يا حضرة الزميل من انت لكي تنبهني هنا ؟؟!!!
لست انت الذي يقرر في هذا المنتدى اتفهم هذا ..

ما بك تزعزعت من اول مداخله ؟!!!

سوف اطرح عليك سؤالا واريد اجابتك عليه الان لاريك اني لم انحرف عن الموضوع ..

لماذا تدعي تحريف الكتاب المقدس وما هي الغايه منه ؟​

اريد جوابا صريحا منك فهل تجرأ على الجواب ؟*


----------



## الفكر الواعي (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*



riyad قال:


> *يا حضرة الزميل من انت لكي تنبهني هنا ؟؟!!!
> لست انت الذي يقرر في هذا المنتدى اتفهم هذا ..
> 
> ما بك تزعزعت من اول مداخله ؟!!!
> ...



*واااا عجبي.............!!!

من الذي قام بحذف الردود...............؟؟؟

فمن الذي لم يجد رد فقام بحذف الردود ........!!!

إذا كان لديك أجوابة فأتمنى أنتضعها ......

وإلا أتمنى من  المشرفين أن يجاوبوني على الاسئلة...........؟؟​*


----------



## الحوت (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

الفكر الواعي :



> سؤالي لك هل اليهود لم يقولوا أن المسيحين حرفوا الكتاب المقدس .....؟
> هل أثبت ذالك ولك الرد منا..........؟



*هو انت تسأل سؤال بسؤال ؟!!!

كيف سيقول اليهود ان المسيحين حرفوا كتابهم يا فالح زمانك ؟

وما تقصد بقول اليهود ان المسيحين حرفوا كتابهم المقدس ؟
هل هو العهد الجديد ام العهد القديم ؟

اعرف اكتب بالاول ثم تعال وناقش ..

ثم ان كان عند اليهود دليل على تحريف العهد الجديد يبقى يجب ان يكون عندهم شي من شيئين :

1 - النسخة الغير محرفة
2 - شهود عيان وقت حصول التحريف مع اثبات ما كان قبل التحريف وما اصبح بعده ..

ثم الا تعرف ان العهد القديم كان بين يدي المسيحين ولا يقدر اليهود تغير حف منه

والا تعرف ان العهد الجديد كان مع اليهود  ولا يقدر مسيحي يغير حرف منه .

الا تعرف العدواة بين المسيحين واليهود يا ايها الفكر الواعي ..!!!

ثم ما الذي تم تحريفة واعود واسالك ؟

الكتاب المقدس الذي لا يعترف به قرانك ام انجيل عيسى الذي لا يوجد له اي وجود على الاطلاق .. ؟؟؟

للاسف انكم تتكلمون بما ليس لكم به علم للاسف الشديد .*



> ماذا عن آية الشهود في يوحنا وعن نهاية مرقس....؟




*اي ايه الشهود هذه واي نهاية لانجيل يوحنا ..!!!

متى تحرف انجيل يوحنا الذي لا يعترف به قرانك ؟
قبل رسولك والا بعد رسولك ؟
اين النسخة الغير محرفة ؟
اين الشهود وقت حصول التحريف ؟

*


----------



## justice_in_him (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

*هههه لاشي على الاطلاق من هذا اخي رياض! المسلمون يحاولون اثبات شي لم يستطيع الد اعداء المسيحية اثباتة من قبل!

شي غريب اخي عقلاني انك تتحدث عن اشياء ليس لها اساس من الصحة كل ما تقولة هو مجرد تكهنات يا عزيزي قلنا الف مرة انه لايوجد دليل دامغ على ما تتدعون الا اذا اعترف معلمنا الرسول مرقس بضياع شي من كتابة(حاشا الرب) فكلماتة لا تزول
ثم ان حصلت معجزة وثبت بالحجة الدامغة ان هناك اضافة فهل تغير من المعنى شي!!!!!!!!!!
دليل القيامة يا شاطر موجود في عدة كتب اخرى لاحقة كيوحنا وغيرها
اذن انت تعبان فالفاضي يا اخي*


----------



## الحوت (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*



justice_in_him قال:


> *هههه لاشي على الاطلاق من هذا اخي رياض! المسلمون يحاولون اثبات شي لم يستطيع الد اعداء المسيحية اثباتة من قبل!
> 
> شي غريب اخي عقلاني انك تتحدث عن اشياء ليس لها اساس من الصحة كل ما تقولة هو مجرد تكهنات يا عزيزي قلنا الف مرة انه لايوجد دليل دامغ على ما تتدعون الا اذا اعترف معلمنا الرسول مرقس بضياع شي من كتابة(حاشا الرب) فكلماتة لا تزول
> ثم ان حصلت معجزة وثبت بالحجة الدامغة ان هناك اضافة فهل تغير من المعنى شي!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


*
يا عزيزي الزميل الفكر الواعي خايف من الاسئلة التي استدرجة بها لانه يعرف تماما  ما ارمي اليه لانه يتهرب على الدوام ولا يريد الاجابه ولن يجرأ لانه سيقع في شر اعماله ولا يوجد اي مسلم غيره يقدر يريد ايضا وسنرى ..*


----------



## Basilius (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

*الاخ الفكر الواعي *

*بما انك مجرد ناقل فقط *
*فهل تتكلم عن ال long ending of mark ???*
*أعتقد هذا *



> الرهبانية اليسوعية العهد الجديد ص177
> 
> تعليقاً علي إنجيل مرقس 16/9 " المخطوطات غير ثابتة فيما يتعلق بخاتمة إنجيل مرقس هذه ( الآيات 9-20 ) "




جميع المخطوطات تحتوي على long ending  ماعدا الفاتيكانية و السينائية وهذا لا يدل على انها غير صحيحة فالمخطوطات تكمل بعضها 
فهي ايضا موجودة في عائلة مخطوطات القرن الرابع مثل المخطوطة السكندرية ... و من الواضح ان القديس مرقس اجل كتابة خاتمتة لظروف الاضطهاد اللذي حدث في ايامة ثم اعاد كتابة الخاتمة بعد ذلك و في هذا الوقت انتشرت بعض النسخ بالنهاية القصيرة ثم اعيدت كتابة النهاية الكبيرة 




> يقول إلدان لاد في كتابهُ أنا أِؤمن بقيامة المسيح صفحة رقم 92
> 
> (( بوجود أسباب تجعلنا نشك فى صحة نهاية إنجيل مرقس 16/9-20 فيمكننا أن نستبعد تسلسل الأحداث كما سجلها مرقس بظهور المسيح لمريم المجلدية أولاً ))




هل احضرت بقية مقالة و مقال علماء النقد النصي و المخطوطات و اللذين شرحوا اصالة النهاية الطويلة ام هو اقتطاف و خلاص ؟؟؟؟؟؟




> ثم يقول الدكتور ديفيد هولد واى في كتابه حياة المسيح وتعاليمه صفحة 254,255
> 
> (( ملاحظات على مرقس 16/9-20 تنتهي بشارة مرقس فى بعض المخطوطات عند العدد الثامن وينتهي مرقس بالقول " لأنهن كن خائفات " كما ان هناك عدد قليلاً من المخطوطات التى تحتوي على نهائيتين مختلفتين ومختصرتين لم يصدق علماء النص على أنهما كانا فى المخطوطة الأًصلية . وتنتهي إحدي المخطوطات عند العدد الثامن ...



بالظبط و هذا يؤكد موقفنا لانة يوجد عدد قليل من المخطوطات بها النهاية القصيرة و هي الفاتيكانية و السينائية و الباقي يعتمد النهاية الطويلة 





> برهان خارجي : حذفت الأعداد الإثنا عشر الأخيرة من أقدم مخطوطتين لإنجيل مرقس وهما
> 
> Codex siniaticus * vaticanus codex
> 
> ...




الاقتطاف لا يفيد يا عزيزي فاعتقد انة لا يتكلم عن قضية نهاية مرقص بهذا الكم القصير اللذي اقتطفتة فقط فالنهاية الطويلة موجودة و مثبتة في كل المخطوطات و ما اقتطفتة انت هو تقديم الافتراضات قبل البرهان الاكيد باصالتها ...بعض العلماء يرجعوها الى ارستون الشيخ و البعض الاخر و هو الاكيد يرجع ان يكون حدث اضطهاد شديد لمرقص الرسول مما جعلى يتوقف عن كتابة البشارة لوقت ثم اعاد كتابة النهاية المطولة للبشارة و هذا الراي هو الماخوذ بة من العلماء ... و للعلم اباء القرن الثاني استشهدوا بها اي اناه صحيحة 

باقي الاستشهادات كلها مقتطفة فقط و ليست بالكامل 




> وليم باركلي
> 
> يقول في تفسيره للعهد الجديد المجلد الأول متى ومرقس دار الثقافة
> 
> ...




سنرى فعلا هل هي موجودة في اقدم المخطوطات ام لا يا سيد ... لاحقا 



> دائرة المعارف الكتابية
> 
> حرف (أ) تحت كلمة إنجيل مرقس صفحة 460
> 
> (( معظم العلماء يعتبرونها غير مرقسية أصلاً وان من 9-20 قد فقدت ))




من هم هؤلاء العلماء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

احب ان اورد جزء من كلام احد العلماء في هذا الموضوع و هو الاب عبد المسيح بسيط ابو الخير 

*تؤكد الدراسة العلمية والعملية ، أن نهاية الإنجيل للقديس مرقس ، (مرقس9:16-20) توجد في أقدم المخطوطات وهى (- **x – d – c – a** جاما – دلتا سيجما) والتي ترجع لبداية القرن الثاني ، وهي من أقدم المخطوطات ، وفي كل المخطوطات البوصية المتأخرة ومخطوطات الخط الصغير ، كما توجد في معظم الترجمات القديمة مثل اللاتينية (عدا **k** ) والسريانية (كورتون) وغيرها . وموجود أيضاً في كل كتب الصلوات والقداسات اليونانية والسريانية والسنكسارات التي تحتوى على قراءات دروس الأسفار المقدسة . وأقتبس هذا النص يوستينوس الشهيد قبل سنة 165م (دفاع 45:1) كما أقتبس أريناؤس الآية 19:16 الخاصة بالصعود (**b.3.6,10**) كجزء من إنجيل مرقس كما أقتبس من النص أيضاً أباء مثل ديديموس وذهبى الفم وابيفانيوس وامبروز وأغسطينوس وغيرهم .*

*وقد علل بعض العلماء سبب عدم وجود هذه الآيات في بعض المخطوطات ، التى تنتهي عند (ص8:16) ، وهى نهاية فجائية وغير كاملة ، لاضطرار القديس مرقس للتوقف عن إكمال الإنجيل بسبب الاضطهاد العنيف الذي حل بالمسيحيين في روما وملاحقتهم في كل مكان أو بسبب سجن بطرس واستشهاده أو بسبب المرض أو الرحيل المفاجئ إلى الإسكندرية التى كتب فيها الجزء الباقي (ص9:16-20) وأكمل الإنجيل الذي دونه بالروح القدس ، وفي هذه الفترة كانت قد انتشرت بعض نسخ منه بدون الجزء الأخير .*

*وقال بعض آخر أن هذا الجزء فقد من الأصل ثم أعيد إليه . وقد أجمع العلماء على أن هذا الجزء أصلى وحقيقي وأساسي في تقليد الإنجيل الشفوي الحي وكان المؤمنون يحفظونه عن ظهر قلب قبل وبعد تدوين الإنجيل للقديس مرقس ، وهو جزء أساسي فيه كما أن حادثة صعود المسيح مذكورة في آيات كثيرة من الأناجيل الأربعة وبقية العهد الجديد . يقول القديس لوقا في بداية سفر الأعمال (1:1،2) " الكلام الأول أنشأته يا ثاؤفيلس عن جميع ما أبتدأ يسوع يفعله ويعلم به إلى اليوم الذي صعد فيه " مشيراً بذلك إلى ما سبق أن دونه بالروح القدس عن حادثة الصعود في آخر فصل من الإنجيل الذي دونه . ثم يدون حادثة الصعود ثانية بالتفصيل " ولما قال هذا أرتفع وهم ينظرون . وأخذته سحابة عن أعينهم " (أع9:1) وقال في (ص15:9) " وحين تمت الأيام لارتفاعه . ثبت وجهه لينطلق إلى أورشليم " وأضاف في (أع32:2 – 34،31:5) شهادة بطرس وبقية الرسل عن صعود السيد المسيح "أرتفع بيمين الله " "رفعه بيمينه " .*


*وذكر إنجيل يوحنا قول السيد المسيح عن صعوده " فإن رأيتم ابن الإنسان صاعداً إلى حيث كان أولاً " (يو62:6) " خرجت من عند الآب وأتيت إلى العالم وأيضاً أترك العالم وأذهب إلى الآب " (يو8:6) " أنى أصعد إلى أبى وأبيكم " (يو17:20) (انظر أيضاً أف 8:4،9، 1تى 16:3،1بط22:3) .*
ويقول القمص متى المسكين عن جزئية فقدان هذة الجزئية من الاصل 
انة حدث اضطهاد شديد جدا للقديس مرقص الرسول كما هو مدون بالتاريخ 
مما يدل على انة توقف عن كتابة هذا الجزء او انة فقد و اعادة احد الرسل السبعين في القرن الاول اي في ايام مرقص الرسول وهو اريستون الشيخ احد السبعين رسولا اللذي حل عليهم الروح القدس وهو راي اخر يعضد و يقوي من اصالة هذة النهاية المطولة لانجيل مرقس الرسول ....


----------



## الفكر الواعي (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*



riyad قال:


> الفكر الواعي :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*


يا راجل يتضح أنك غاضب جدا جدا ..................!!!

وهذا ليس اسلوب للحوار حذف وتقطيع للكلام........!!!!


انت سألت عن اليهود...........!!!!

هل اليهود يؤمنون بعهدك الجديد .................!!!
اليهود يقولون أن العهد القديم حرف .........!!!
وموجودة  هي مواقعهم.....

أنت قلت 





			اي ايه الشهود هذه واي نهاية لانجيل يوحنا ..!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...




الا تعرف ماهي آية الشهود لقد أنزلتها وحذفت في هذا الموضوع تقريبا 3مرات............!!!!

هاتي لي  أين قلت أنا نهاية إنجيل يوحنا...................؟؟؟

ملاحظة :.

إن كان هذا المنتدى للرد على الأسئلة فاتمنى أن يخبرني المشرفون.....!!!

أما إن كان كل من لديه سؤال يحذف فاتمنى أن يبلغني أحد المشرفين حتى أرحل في صمت ..............!!!

تحياتي​​*


----------



## justice_in_him (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

*ارى كلامك صحيح اخي، لا احد من المسلمين اقترب!!!

هل سوف تتهربو وتهجرو الموضوع وتدورو على مكان تاني تهاحمونا فيه كالعادة!!! هههه *


----------



## Basilius (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

*ياريت يا جماعة اذا كنتم ستتعمقوا في الاسلاميات تفتحوا موضوعا منفصلا للاخ الفكر الواعي هنا ك في الاسلاميات *


*ثانيا ... بعد ان وضحنا الاقتطاف في مشاركة الاخ الفكر الواعي سنورد اصالة النهاية الطويلة في المخطوطات القديمة و اللي هي اقدم من السينائية و الفاتيكانية في المشاركة اللاحقة *


----------



## justice_in_him (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

*باركك الرب اخي Athanasius
لقد ذكرت هذا في مداخلتي للاخ عقلاني ان كيف تقارن بالجديد وتترك القديم ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادي لا اذن تسمع ملا عين ترى
هو كده غلط وخلاص ههههه

الرب يبارك في حياتك اتحفنا برؤية المخطوطات*


----------



## الحوت (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*



الفكر الواعي قال:


> *
> 
> 
> يا راجل يتضح أنك غاضب جدا جدا ..................!!!
> ​**​**​*​



*
لا يوجد احد غاضب هنا ولكن انت الذي لا تعرف ما الذي تريده*




> هل اليهود يؤمنون بعهدك الجديد .................!!!
> اليهود يقولون أن العهد القديم حرف .........!!!
> وموجودة  هي مواقعهم.....



* اليهود لا يؤمنون به ولكن لا يقدروا ان يكذبوه لان تاريخهم فيه .

ثم كيف تقول ان اليهود يقولون بتحريف العهد القديم ؟
بس ما تقوليش مذكرات صهيون لئلا احضر لك مفاجأت عديده :01A0FF~139:

والانا قوللي يا فكر واعي ما هي الادله التي عند اليهود على تحريف كتابهم "العهد القديم" ؟!!!

لا اعرف كيف تتكلم يا رجل ..!!!

ثم من قال لك ان اليهود يطلقون على كتابهم اسم العهد القديم ؟!!! :heat:



وهل يلقب اليهود كتابهم بالعهد القديم يا ايها الفكر الواعي ؟*




> الا تعرف ماهي آية الشهود لقد أنزلتها وحذفت في هذا الموضوع تقريبا 3مرات............!!!!



*اي ايه الشهود يا معلم فكر واعي ؟
بس ما تقوليش الكتاب المقدس يشهد على نفسه بالتحريف لانه القول بتحريف كتاب من الكتاب نفسه هو ضرب من الغباء اليس كذلك :11azy:

متى حرف انجيل يوحنا يا سيد فكر واعي ؟
قبل رسولك ام بعده ؟

قبل انجيل عيسى ام بعده :12F616~137:
*


----------



## gorge2009 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

يا عم الفكر الواعى وجعتلنا دمغنا 
ايوة السيد المسيح سوف ياتى ليدين الناس و يضع امثالك فى جهنم مع محمد


----------



## justice_in_him (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

ههههههههه ياااااااه يعني العالم لسه في ناس بالتدني الفكري ده (ده على فكرة اسم احسن شوية للذكاء) :t33:

شكرا اخي رياض واخي اليوناني لووول اسمك صعب

فليباركنا الرب جميعا


----------



## الفكر الواعي (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*



> ثانيا ... بعد ان وضحنا الاقتطاف في مشاركة الاخ الفكر الواعي سنورد اصالة النهاية الطويلة في المخطوطات القديمة و اللي هي اقدم من السينائية و الفاتيكانية في المشاركة اللاحقة



*سيكون شيئا رائعا لان الصور موجودة  للمخطوطات .....​*



> جميع المخطوطات تحتوي على long ending ماعدا الفاتيكانية و السينائية وهذا لا يدل على انها غير صحيحة فالمخطوطات تكمل بعضها
> فهي ايضا موجودة في عائلة مخطوطات القرن الرابع مثل المخطوطة السكندرية ... و من الواضح ان القديس مرقس اجل كتابة خاتمتة لظروف الاضطهاد اللذي حدث في ايامة ثم اعاد كتابة الخاتمة بعد ذلك و في هذا الوقت انتشرت بعض النسخ بالنهاية القصيرة ثم اعيدت كتابة النهاية الكبيرة



*أثبت هذا الادعاء....... 

ماهي مخطوطات الاسكندرية.......؟
وماذاتبقى منها .......

أنت قلتأنها تعود للقرن الرابع بينما أقدم مخطوطة للإنجيل تعود للقرن الثانيأي الفرق مجرد 200سنة فقط ....

وبحسب راي القس عبد المسيح بسيط فالاقدم هو الاصح كما وضعت كلامه لكوحذف........!!!
*




> هل احضرت بقية مقالة و مقال علماء النقد النصي و المخطوطات و اللذين شرحوا اصالة النهاية الطويلة ام هو اقتطاف و خلاص ؟؟؟؟؟؟




وهل أنت ردتت اصلا على ما جئت به  ........!!
ومع ذالك فما زلت احتفظ بأدلة أخرى
حتى أشاهد ما عندك...... :smi411:



> بالظبط و هذا يؤكد موقفنا لانة يوجد عدد قليل من المخطوطات بها النهاية القصيرة و هي الفاتيكانية و السينائية و الباقي يعتمد النهاية الطويلة



*

وبما أنك إستشهدت بالقس عبد المسيح

فوجب علي الرد عليك من كتابه

عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير 

والآن نطبق كلام القس عبد المسيح في كتابه الكتاب المقدس يتحدى نقادة صفحة رقم 173 أخر سطر في الكتاب وهو يقول 
(( أن المخطوطة الأقدم هى الأصح والأدق )) 



وأيضاً الدكتور منيس عبد النور في كتابه 

شبهات وهمية حول الكتاب المقدس صفحة رقم 74 السطر السابع 

(( الترجمات يجب أن تتبع الأًصل ))


فهل طبقت كلامهم واعطيتنا أقدم مخطوطتنا موجود فيها نهاية مرقس.................؟؟

فما زلت أنتظر أن أشاهدالمخطوطة الفاتكنية التي تحتوي على نهاية مرقس..........؟؟؟ *​


----------



## Basilius (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

لا يا حبيبي انا اعرف ماهي الموسوعات على ردك و قلت لك لماذا تقتطف هل الكام سطر دول هو كل ما تكلمت بة الموسوعات ؟؟ 
لما تصبر على رزقك يبقى احسن لك بدل هذا الاسلوب قلت لك انتظر سناخذ اسماء المخطوطات القديمة الموجود بها النهاية المطولة و لكنك كعادة كل مسلم ....( لا تعليق )



ثانيا اصالة النص في المخطوطات القديمة و اصالة النهاية الطويلة 


وَبَعْدَمَا قَامَ بَاكِراً فِي أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ ظَهَرَ أَوَّلاً لِمَرْيَمَ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةِ الَّتِي كَانَ قَدْ أَخْرَجَ مِنْهَا سَبْعَةَ شَيَاطِينَ. فَذَهَبَتْ هَذِهِ وَأَخْبَرَتِ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا مَعَهُ وَهُمْ يَنُوحُونَ وَيَبْكُونَ. فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ أُولَئِكَ أَنَّهُ حَيٌّ وَقَدْ نَظَرَتْهُ لَمْ يُصَدِّقُوا. وَبَعْدَ ذَلِكَ ظَهَرَ بِهَيْئَةٍ أُخْرَى لاِثْنَيْنِ مِنْهُمْ وَهُمَا يَمْشِيَانِ مُنْطَلِقَيْنِ إِلَى الْبَرِّيَّةِ. وَذَهَبَ هَذَانِ وَأَخْبَرَا الْبَاقِينَ فَلَمْ يُصَدِّقُوا وَلاَ هَذَيْنِ. أَخِيراً ظَهَرَ لِلأَحَدَ عَشَرَ وَهُمْ مُتَّكِئُونَ وَوَبَّخَ عَدَمَ إِيمَانِهِمْ وَقَسَاوَةَ قُلُوبِهِمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يُصَدِّقُوا الَّذِينَ نَظَرُوهُ قَدْ قَامَ. وَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «اذْهَبُوا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَجْمَعَ وَاكْرِزُوا بِالإِنْجِيلِ لِلْخَلِيقَةِ كُلِّهَا. مَنْ آمَنَ وَاعْتَمَدَ خَلَصَ وَمَنْ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ يُدَنْ. وَهَذِهِ الآيَاتُ تَتْبَعُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ: يُخْرِجُونَ الشَّيَاطِينَ بِاسْمِي وَيَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِأَلْسِنَةٍ جَدِيدَةٍ. يَحْمِلُونَ حَيَّاتٍ وَإِنْ شَرِبُوا شَيْئاً مُمِيتاً لاَ يَضُرُّهُمْ وَيَضَعُونَ أَيْدِيَهُمْ عَلَى الْمَرْضَى فَيَبْرَأُونَ». ثُمَّ إِنَّ الرَّبَّ بَعْدَمَا كَلَّمَهُمُ ارْتَفَعَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَجَلَسَ عَنْ يَمِينِ اللَّهِ.وَأَمَّا هُمْ فَخَرَجُوا وَكَرَزُوا فِي كُلِّ مَكَانٍ وَالرَّبُّ يَعْمَلُ مَعَهُمْ وَيُثَبِّتُ الْكَلاَمَ بِالآيَاتِ التَّابِعَةِ. آمِينَ. 


وهذا هو نصها اليوناني بنستل ايلاند


*Mar 16:9 Ἀναστὰς δὲ πρωῒ πρώτῃ σαββάτου ἐφάνη πρῶτον Μαρίᾳ τῇ Μαγδαληνῇ, παρ' ἧς ἐκβεβλήκει ἑπτὰ δαιμόνια.*​



*Mar 16:10 ἐκείνη πορευθεῖσα ἀπήγγειλεν τοῖς μετ' αὐτοῦ γενομένοις πενθοῦσι καὶ κλαίουσιν·*​



*Mar 16:11 κἀκεῖνοι ἀκούσαντες ὅτι ζῇ καὶ ἐθεάθη ὑπ' αὐτῆς ἠπίστησαν.*​ 


*Mar 16:12 Μετὰ δὲ ταῦτα δυσὶν ἐξ αὐτῶν περιπατοῦσιν ἐφανερώθη ἐν ἑτέρᾳ μορφῇ πορευομένοις εἰς ἀγρόν· *​ 

*Mar 16:13 κἀκεῖνοι ἀπελθόντες ἀπήγγειλαν τοῖς λοιποῖς· οὐδὲ ἐκείνοις ἐπίστευσαν. *​ 

*Mar 16:14 Ὕστερον δὲ ἀνακειμένοις αὐτοῖς τοῖς ἕνδεκα ἐφανερώθη, καὶ ὠνείδισεν τὴν ἀπιστίαν αὐτῶν καὶ σκληροκαρδίαν ὅτι τοῖς θεασαμένοις αὐτὸν ἐγηγερμένον οὐκ ἐπίστευσαν.*​ 

*Mar 16:15 καὶ εἶπεν αὐτοῖς, Πορευθέντες εἰς τὸν κόσμον ἅπαντα κηρύξατε τὸ εὐαγγέλιον πάσῃ τῇ κτίσει.*​ 


*Mar 16:16 ὁ πιστεύσας καὶ βαπτισθεὶς σωθήσεται, ὁ δὲ ἀπιστήσας κατακριθήσεται.*​ 


*Mar 16:17 σημεῖα δὲ τοῖς πιστεύσασιν ταῦτα παρακολουθήσει· ἐν τῷ ὀνόματί μου δαιμόνια ἐκβαλοῦσιν, γλώσσαις λαλήσουσιν καιναῖς,*​ 


*Mar 16:18 καὶ ἐν ταῖς χερσὶν ὄφεις ἀροῦσιν, κἂν θανάσιμόν τι πίωσιν οὐ μὴ αὐτοὺς βλάψῃ, ἐπὶ ἀρρώστους χεῖρας ἐπιθήσουσιν καὶ καλῶς ἕξουσιν.*​ 


*Mar 16:19 Ὁ μὲν οὖν κύριος Ἰησοῦς μετὰ τὸ λαλῆσαι αὐτοῖς ἀνελήμφθη εἰς τὸν οὐρανὸν καὶ ἐκάθισεν ἐκ δεξιῶν τοῦ θεοῦ.*​ 


*Mar 16:20 ἐκεῖνοι δὲ ἐξελθόντες ἐκήρυξαν πανταχοῦ, τοῦ κυρίου συνεργοῦντος καὶ τὸν λόγον βεβαιοῦντος διὰ τῶν ἐπακολουθούντων σημείων*​ 

*هذة النهاية المطولة موجودة في مخطوطات كثيرة جدا جدا وتقريبا كل مخطوطات العهد الجديد ماعدا السينائية و الفاتيكانية وقد علقنا سابقا عن هذة الاشكالية *

*وهذة الخاتمة موجودة في مخطوطات كثيرة جداوعلى راسها مخطوطات القرن الثاني ومنها *

*

Codex Alexandrinus (A) - (5th c. uncial, Byzantine in Gospels)
Ephraemi Re******us (C) - (5th c. uncial, Alexandrian)
Codex Bezae Cantabrigiensis (D) - (5th/6th c. uncial, Western)
K (9th c. uncial, Byzantine)
W (5th c. uncial, generally thought to be Caesarean in Mark 5:31-16:20)
X (10th c. uncial, Alexandrian)
Delta (9th c. uncial, Alexandrian)
Theta (9th c. uncial, Caesarean)
Pi (9th c. uncial, Byzantine)
f1 and f13 (total of 16 Caesarean texts, 11th-14th c.)
28 (11th c. miniscule, Caesarean)
33 (9th c. miniscule, Alexandrian)
565 (9th c. miniscule, Caesarean)
700 (11th c. miniscule, Caesarean)
892 (9th c. miniscule, Alexandrian)
1010 (12th c. miniscule, Byzantine)
The Byzantine textual set

[*]
**
وهناك ثلاثة ترجمات قديمة للمخطوطات موجود بها هذة النهاية المطولة وهي ​​ 

The Seriac Peshita(3rd c.) , Curetonian (3rd c.), Palestinian (5th c.), and most of the Harclean (7th c.)​ 
ثم يذكر لنا العالم H.S. Miller فى مدخله للعهد الجديد أن هذه النهاية موجودة فى الترجمة اللاتينية القديمة , فيقول (2) :


the long ending also appeared in the Old Latin witness which Jerome was in general revising and attempting to standardize​


"النهاية الطويلة موجودة ايضا فى الشاهد اللاتينى القديم الذى (التى) جيروم كان يراجعها و يقايسها". ثم يؤكد بعد هذا ان هذا الشاهد هو الترجمة اللاتينية القديمة التى تمت فى نصف القرن الثانى فيقول:


The Old Latin was translated from Greek around 150 AD​ 

اللاتينية القديمة تُرجمت من اليونانية نحو عام 150 بعد الميلاد.

هذه النهاية الطويلة موجودة فى الترجمات الجوثكية The Gothec Codexes و جميع النسخ الاثيوبية و بعض المخطوطات القبطية , فى هذا يقول عالم المخطوطات الكبير بروس تيرى (3) :


Additionally, we note that what Gothic evidence (translated circa 350 AD) there is available supports the presence of the long ending. This passage appears in much of the pertinent Coptic witness, and is found in the margin of the Harclean Syriac manu******s which lack it in the main body of the text. It is also found in the majority of the Ethiopic witness​ 

ايضا نلاحظ الشاهد الجوثوكى (تُرجم فى 350 ميلاديا) , يوجد الكثير من الداعم لوجود النهاية الطويلة. هذا النص موجود موجوزد فى الشاهد القبطى , موجود فى المخطوطات السيريانية الهيراقلية , موجود ايضا فى اغلب الشاهد الاثيوبى.

و هذا نص النهاية الطويلة فى الترجمة الجوثوكية :


Mar 16:9 [CA] usstandands ?an in maurgin frumin sabbato ataugida <sik> frumist Marjin ?izai Magdalene, af ?izaiei uswarp sibun unhul?ons.​ 

Mar 16:10 [CA] soh gaggandei gataih ?aim mi? imma wisandam, qainondam jah gretandam.​


Mar 16:11 [CA] jah eis hausjandans ?atei libai? jah gasaihvans war? fram izai, ni galaubidedun.​ 

Mar 16:12 [Speyer] . . . . twaim ize ataugi?s war? in an?aramma farwa, gaggandam du wehsa:​ 

Mar 16:12 [CA] afaruh ?an ?ata . . . .​ 

Mar 16:13 [Speyer] jah jainai galei?andans gataihun ?aim an?araim; ni?~?aim galaubidedun.​ 

Mar 16:14 [Speyer] bi spedistin ?an anakumbjandam ?aim ainlibim ataugida, jah idweitida ungalaubein ize jah harduhairtein, unte ?aim gasaihvandam ina urrisanana, ni galaubidedun.​ 

Mar 16:15 [Speyer] jah qa? du im: gaggandans in ?o manase? alakjo, merjai? ?o aiwaggeljon allai ?izai gaskaftai.​ 

Mar 16:16 [Speyer] jah sa galaubjands ufdaupi?s ganisi?; i? saei ni galaubei?, afdomjada.​ 

Mar 16:17 [Speyer] a??an taikns ?aim galaubjandam ?ata afargaggi?: in namin meinamma unhul?ons uswairpand: razdom rodjand niujaim,​ 

Mar 16:18 [Speyer] waurmans nimand, jah jabai ingibe hva drigkaina, ni ?auh im agljai; ana unhailans handuns uslagjand, jah waila wair?i? im.​ 

Mar 16:19 [Speyer] ?anuh ?an frauja Iesus afar ?atei rodida du im, usnumans war? in himin jah gasat af taihswon gudis.​ 

Mar 16:20 [Speyer] i? jainai usgaggandans meridedun and allata mi? fraujin gawaurstwin jah ?ata waurd tulgjandin ?airh ?os afargaggandeins taiknins. amen.​ 

Mar 16:255 [Speyer] Aiwaggeljo ?airh Marku ustauh. wul?us ?us weiha gu?. amen.​ 

هذا النص موجود فى المخطوطة السيريانية السينائية و التى تعود للقرن الرابع و فى الترجمة القبطية الصعيدية و البحرية , كما يقرر العالمان Bratcher and Nida (4) و هذا نص النهاية الطويلة فى الترجمتين القبطية الصعيدية و البحرية و التى تعود للقرن الثالث الميلادى 
و فى الترجمة القبطية الصعيدية :

Mar 16:9 [[ϪΟΟΥ ϨΝ ΟΥШΝϨ ΕΒΟΛ. ΜΝΝСΑ ΝΑΙ ϨШΟΥ ΟΝ Α ΙΗСΟΥV ΟΥШΝϨ ΝΑΥ ΕΒΟΛ jΙΝ ΠΜΑ ΝϢΑ ΜΠΡΗ ϢΑ ΠΜΑ ΝϨШΤΝ. ΑϤϪΟΟΥ ΕΒΟΛ ϨΙΤΟΟΤΟΥ ΜΠΤΑϢΕΟΕΙϢ ΕΤΟΥΑΑΒ ΑΥШ ΝΑΤΤΑΚΟ ΝΤΕ ΠΟΥϪΑΙ ΝϢΑΕΝΕϨ. ϨΑΜΗΝ.]]
Mar 16:10 ΤΕΤΜΜΑΥ ΔΕ ΑСΒШΚ ΑСΤΑΜΜΕ ΝΕΝΤΑΥϢШΠΕ ΝΜΜΑϤ ΕΥΡ ϨΒΒΕ ΑΥШ ΕΥΡΙΜΕ
Mar 16:11 ΝΤΟΟΥ ΔΕ ϨШΟΥ ΟΝ ΝΤΕΡΟΥСШΤΜ ϪΕ ϤΟΝϨ ΑΥШ ϪΕ ΑСΝΑΥ ΕΡΟϤ ΑΥΡΑΤΝΑϨΤΕ
Mar 16:12 ΜΝΝСΑ ΝΑΙ ΔΕ СΝΑΥ ΕΒΟΛ ΝϨΗΤΟΥ ΕΥΜΟΟϢΕ ΑϤΟΥШΝϨ ΝΑΥ ΕΒΟΛ ϨΝ ΚΕΜΟΡΦΗ ΕΥΒΗΚ ΕΤСШϢΕ
Mar 16:13 ΝΕΤΜΜΑΥ ϨШΟΥ ΟΝ ΑΥΒШΚ ΑΥΤΑΜΕ ΠΚΕСΕΕΠΕ ΟΥΤΕ ΟΝ ΜΠΟΥΠΙСΤΕΥΕ ΝΝΕΤΜΜΑΥ
Mar 16:14 ΜΝΝСШС ΕΥΝΗϪ ΝΤΟΟΥ ΜΠΜΝΤΟΥΕ ΑϤΟΥШΝϨ ΝΑΥ ΕΒΟΛ ΑΥШ ΑϤΝΟϬΝΕϬ ΝΤΕΥΜΝΤΑΤΝΑϨΤΕ ΜΝΤΕΥΜΝΤΝΑϢΤ ϨΗΤ. ϪΕ ΜΠΟΥΠΙСΤΕΥΕ ΕΝΕΝΤΑΥΝΑΥ ΕΡΟϤ ΕΑϤΤШΟΥΝ
Mar 16:15 ΑΥШ ΠΕϪΑϤ ΝΑΥ ϪΕ ΒШΚ ΕϨΡΑΙ ΕΠΚΟСΜΟС ΤΗΡϤ ΝΤΕΤΝΤΑϢΕ ΟΕΙϢ ΜΠΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΟΝ ΜΠСШΝΤ ΤΗΡϤ.
Mar 16:16 ΝΕΤΝΑΠΙСΤΕΥΕ ΝϤϪΙ ΒΑΠΤΙСΜΑ ϤΝΑΟΥϪΑΙ. ΠΕΤΕΝϤΝΑΠΙСΤΕΥΕ ΔΕ ΑΝ СΕΝΑΤϬΑΙΟϤ.
Mar 16:17 ΝΕΙΜΑΕΙΝ ΔΕ ΝΑΟΥШϨ ΕΝΕΤΝΑΠΙСΤΕΥΕ СΕΝΑΝΕϪ ΔΑΙΜШΝΙΟΝ ΕΒΟΛ ϨΜ ΠΑΡΑΝ. СΕΝΑϢΑϪΕ ϨΝ ΝΑСΠΕ.
Mar 16:18 СΕΝΑϤΙ ΝΝϨΟϤ ϨΝ ΝΕΥϬΙϪ ΚΑΝΕΥϢΑΝСШ ΝΟΥΠΑϨΡΕ ΜΜΟΥ ΝСΝΑΡ ΒΟΟΝΕ ΝΑΥ ΑΝ СΕΝΑΤΑΛΕ ΤΟΟΤΟΥ ΕϪΝ ΝΕΤϢШΝΕ ΝСΕΜΤΟΝ
Mar 16:19 ΠϪΟΕΙС ΔΕ ΙΗСΟΥС ΜΝΝСΑ ΤΡΕϤϢΑϪΕ ΝΜΜΑΥΑΥϤΙΤϤ ΕϨΡΑΙ ΕΤΠΕ ΑϤϨΜΟΟС ΝСΑΟΥΝΑΜ ΜΠΝΟΥΤΕ.

Mar 16:20 ΝΤΟΟΥ ΔΕ ϨШΟΥ ΝΤΕΡΟΥΕΙ ΕΒΟΛ ΑΥΤΑϢΕ ΟΕΙϢ ϨΜΜΑ ΝΙΜ ΕΡΕΠϪΟΕΙС ϮΝΤΟΟΤΟΥ. ΑΥШ ΕϤΤΑϪΡΟ ΜΠϢΑϪΕ ϨΙΤΝ ΜΜΑΕΙΝ ΕΤΟΥΗϨ ΝСШΟΥ.]]​ 






*


----------



## الفكر الواعي (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*



riyad قال:


> *
> لا يوجد احد غاضب هنا ولكن انت الذي لا تعرف ما الذي تريده*
> 
> 
> ...




*

بدأت تتخذ منحا آخر للحوار وهو الشتم ................!!!

فانا قلت لك أن هذا ليس أسلوبي .......!!

منتظر ......

المحترم أثناسيوس يثبت أن نهاية مرقس موجودة في المخطوطة الفاتكنية...............!!!

بالدليل.....

تحاتي لك أيها المحترم أثناسيوس​*


----------



## justice_in_him (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

*وللمرة المليوووووووووووووووون يا عقلاني

1- هذه الآيات موجودة فى النسخ القديمة : الاسكندرانية، والسريانية، والعربية، واللاتينية. 
2- وقد تناقلها القديس أغسطينوس والقديس امبروسيوس.
3- كما استشهد بها القديس ايريناوس فى القرن الثانى مستنداً إلى (مر 19:16) فى صعود الرب وجلوسه عن يمين الآب. 
4- كما شهد هيبوليتوس بتأييدها، وهو من علماء القرن الثالث*


----------



## الحوت (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*



الفكر الواعي قال:


> *
> 
> بدأت تتخذ منحا آخر للحوار وهو الشتم ................!!!
> 
> ...


*
هو مين الي شتمتك يا فكر واعي ؟؟!!!
ام انك تتحجج للهروب ؟؟!!!
على كل حال لست اول واحد لا يقدر ان يرد بحرف على اي سؤال ولهذا سوف اتركك معهم  فياما ناقشت هذا الموضوع _تحريف الكتاب المقدس_ مع اخوتك ولكن للاسف الجميع اقفل فمه تماما وهرب :new6:*


----------



## Basilius (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*



الفكر الواعي قال:


> *بدأت تتخذ منحا آخر للحوار وهو الشتم ................!!!*​
> *فانا قلت لك أن هذا ليس أسلوبي .......!!*​
> *منتظر ......*​
> *المحترم أثناسيوس يثبت أن نهاية مرقس موجودة في المخطوطة الفاتكنية...............!!!*​
> ...


 

*هل انا قلت ان النهاية المطولة موجودة في الفاتيكانية ؟؟؟؟*
*ماهذا ؟؟؟*


----------



## gorge2009 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

*اهدى يا عزيزي *
*ربنا يباركك*

ATHANASIUS


----------



## justice_in_him (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

هههههههههه يا اخ عقلاني اشرنا مرات ومرات الى ان النسخة الفاتيكانية ليست الاقدم!!! لا تفهم؟؟؟!!!


واتى للك الاخ اثاناسيوس بالمخطوطات الاقدم وقلنا للك انها وجدت في تراجم تعود للقرن الثاااااااااااااااااانيييييييييييييييييييييي فمن اين اتت!!!!!!!!

ما هذا الغباء


----------



## gorge2009 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*



gorge2009 قال:


> *اهدى يا عزيزي *
> *ربنا يباركك*
> 
> ATHANASIUS



*مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ حُمِّلُوا التَّوْرَاةَ ثُمَّ لَمْ يَحْمِلُوهَا كَمَثَلِ الْحِمَارِ يَحْمِلُ أَسْفَارًا (سورة الجمعة 5 )
المسلمين يشتمو و يسبو الناس فى قرانهم الى المفروض انة كتاب دين و يصفوهم بالحمير و بعدين يتكلمو عن الشتايم و هى اصلا فى القران و هما الى ابتدعوها يعنى مين اعطاهم الحق بسب الناس *


----------



## justice_in_him (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

اخي gorge

ما عليك بالمسلمين، ربنا علمنا اننا نكون طيبين مع اعداءنا زي مع اخوانا

انا اتفق معك عزيزي ان المسلمين ينعتوننا باشنع الصفات ولكن تذكر ان لنا الحياة الابدية بجانب الرب القدوس الذي لايرضى لابناؤه ان يتعدو على الغير حتى اذا هم بدؤا

فليبارك الرب اخي


----------



## gorge2009 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

*اخى Justice المسلمين دول خبثا جدا لو سكت على كلامهم يفتكرو انهم صح و عموما من واجبات كل مسيحى ان يفضح دين محمد حتى ينتهى و تعيش الناس فى سلام يعنى مانتا شايف اذاى المسلمين بفضل تعاليم محمد حولو العالم لجهنم  *


----------



## أبن آدم (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*



riyad قال:


> *يا حضرة الزميل من انت لكي تنبهني هنا ؟؟!!!
> لست انت الذي يقرر في هذا المنتدى اتفهم هذا ..
> 
> ما بك تزعزعت من اول مداخله ؟!!!
> ...



الأخ رياض ..
كن دقيقاً في إختيار الألفاظ .. حيث إن المسلمون لا يدعون تحريف الكتاب .. وإنما ينقلون ماتعلموه من رب العباد من فضائح التحريف التي طالماً حاولتم إخفائها عبر الأزمان..

والأخ تزعزع لأنه تفاجئ تحريف كلامه (ظن إنكم مثل المسلمين الذين لايتجرأون على التحريف) ومن الواضح إن هذه خصلة فيكم - وبذلك تثبتون صحه القرآن الكريم بأنكم قوم محرفين منذ الأزل..

أما عن سؤالك من أنت + ولست أنت من يقرر!!!
دليل تعنت + كبرياء + .. + .. الخ
أولاً: الموضوع كان متروك للنقاش الجاد وليس للتعصب والجدال..
وثانياً وحسب علمي .. إن هذه ليست أخلاق المسيحيين .. أليس كذلك؟
كما إنها ليست من أخلاق المسلمين طبعاً .. وإنني أستطيع أن أجزم بأن هذا النقاش لو كان موجود على منتدى إسلامي لوجدته أكثر رحابه وسعة صدر + بدون لف ودوران بالكلام + بدون تحريف أيضاً..

ومن تجرأ على تحريف كلام رب العالمين يقوم بأكثر من ذلك = أتوقع تحريف كلامي هذا لأنه لن تعجبكم صراحتي ولأنني لا أعرف أغير لوني في كل مرة كما تفعلون .. فإنني أجد النقاش هنا سيكون غير منصف لكلا الطرفين..

فتقبلوا إعتذاري وتحياتي للجميع..


----------



## انت الفادي (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*



أبن آدم قال:


> الأخ رياض ..
> كن دقيقاً في إختيار الألفاظ .. حيث إن المسلمون لا يدعون تحريف الكتاب .. وإنما ينقلون ماتعلموه من رب العباد من فضائح التحريف التي طالماً حاولتم إخفائها عبر الأزمان..
> 
> والأخ تزعزع لأنه تفاجئ تحريف كلامه (ظن إنكم مثل المسلمين الذين لايتجرأون على التحريف) ومن الواضح إن هذه خصلة فيكم - وبذلك تثبتون صحه القرآن الكريم بأنكم قوم محرفين منذ الأزل..
> ...



يا راجل... اين العدل واين الحقيقة التي انت تتكلم عنها؟؟؟

انت تكتب شبهة.... و تستدل بمخطوطات من الكتاب المقدس و هي ليست اقدم المخطوطات و لكنك تريد ان توهم القارئ بأسلوب ملتوي انها هي الاقدم.

فهل هذا هو العدل و الصدق الذي علمك اياه الاسلام؟؟؟
اثبت لك الاخوة الاحبة هنا ان المخطوطات التي تستدل انت بها ليست هي اقدم المخطوطات بل هناك اقدم منها بكثير و ان النصوص موجودة فيها..و بدل ان تنطق بروح العدالة و الصدق و تعترف بأنك اخطائت نراك تكابر.. و تستخدم اسلوب انك لا تأخذ حقك.

انظر الي دينك و الهك الذي انحدر بك الي درجة انك تستخدم التقية حتي مع نفسك..اي اله هذا الذي يقول الضرورات تبيح المحظورات؟؟ ها انت تستخدم وسائل غير شريفة و انت تعرف انها غير شريفة و كل هذا حتي تنسب الي القرأن ما لا يمكن ان ينسب له و هو الصدق.. فهذا اخر شئ قد يمكن ان يتحلي به القرأن.

اذا كنت انسان باحث فأعطي البحث حقه من حيث المعلومات و من حيث الحيادية في الفكر ثم مصداقية المصادر. و اخيرا كن صادقا مع نفسك قبل ان تكون صادقا معنا..لانه لن يضرنا نحن ان صدقت ام كذبت بل انت الذي سينضر.. و يزداد ضلالا.


----------



## Tabitha (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

*غريب جدا أمر الناس اللي بيدخلوا الموضوع مش لاقيين حاجة جديدة يقولوها!!

تم الرد على كل الشبهات المطروحة حول إنجيل معلمنا مرقس*


المشاركة # 43



المشاركة # 52

*وأي كلام مكرر سوف يحذف....*


----------



## الحوت (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*



أبن آدم قال:


> الأخ رياض ..
> كن دقيقاً في إختيار الألفاظ .. حيث إن المسلمون لا يدعون تحريف الكتاب .. وإنما ينقلون ماتعلموه من رب العباد من فضائح التحريف التي طالماً حاولتم إخفائها عبر الأزمان..
> 
> والأخ تزعزع لأنه تفاجئ تحريف كلامه (ظن إنكم مثل المسلمين الذين لايتجرأون على التحريف) ومن الواضح إن هذه خصلة فيكم - وبذلك تثبتون صحه القرآن الكريم بأنكم قوم محرفين منذ الأزل..
> ...



*
ما رائك لو تترك اللف والدوران وترد على السؤال ..!!

لماذا وعلى اي اساس تقولون ان الكتابالمقدس وقرانكم لا يعترف به ؟

اليس من الاولى ان تقول ان الانجيل محرف وليس الكتاب المقدس اة تقول ان التوراة ومحرفة ؟!!

ولكن كيف ستقول ان الانجيل محرف وهو لا يوجد انجيل من اصله انزل على عيسى وهو عبارة عن خرافة لا اصل لها !!!

انتم تهربون من السؤال لانكم لا تقدرون على الرد عليه ..

كيف تقول ان الكتاب المقدس محرف وقرانك لا يعترف به ؟

هل يعتبر هذا سؤال منطقي برائك ؟

الم تحاور بناء على قرانك الذي تجد فيه اختلاف بينه وكتابنا وبناء عليه تقل ان الكتاب المقدس محرف ولا تجرأ ان تقول الانجيل لانه خرافة قرانيه ؟

كتابنا غير محرف ولا يوجد دليل واحد عبر التاريخ كله يقول بتحريفة ولا حتى شهود عيان للتحريف كالشهود الين شهدوا تحريف قرانك البشري بأم عينهم واخبروا عنه .

متى سوف تشغلون عقلكم للفهم !!!

*


----------



## الفكر الواعي (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*



Anestas!a قال:


> *غريب جدا أمر الناس اللي بيدخلوا الموضوع مش لاقيين حاجة جديدة يقولوها!!
> 
> تم الرد على كل الشبهات المطروحة حول إنجيل معلمنا مرقس*
> 
> ...





*ما رايك بحوار ثنائي......

على شرط الاستناد الى العلم والباحثين والمخطوطات......؟؟

وعدم حذف المشاركات مهما كانت مرة:closedeye 

منتظر ردك​*


----------



## الحوت (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*



الفكر الواعي قال:


> *ما رايك بحوار ثنائي......
> 
> على شرط الاستناد الى العلم والباحثين والمخطوطات......؟؟
> 
> ...


*
والله انا رائي تحاورة بناء على الشهود الين شهدوا التحريف بام عينهم وكتبوا عنه وبناء على المقارنة بين المحرف والغير محرف ليكن الموضوع مثبت بالدليل والبرهان اليس كذلك :smil12:*


----------



## Tabitha (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*



الفكر الواعي قال:


> *ما رايك بحوار ثنائي......
> 
> على شرط الاستناد الى العلم والباحثين والمخطوطات......؟؟
> 
> ...



*
اولا اذا كان موضع المناظرة حول نفس النقطة فحيبقى ايه لازمتها !
الإخوة أجابوك .... ايه لازمة العيد والزيد بالكلام بنفس الموضوع !! 

ثانيا حدد عن ماذا سوف يكون موضوع المناظرة بشكل واضح عن كده ..* 


*ملحوظة اخيرة ....*
سوف يتم مسح المشاركات الاخيرة لي ولك ... 
حتى لا يتشتت الموضوع .. ولكن سوف اتركها لفترة حتى يتسنى لك قرائها..


----------



## justice_in_him (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

*:new2:يا اخ الفكر الواعي،الموضوع انفتح هنا وانتهى برضه هنا. انا لا ارى داعي لاندفاعك وتحمسك ده، اتكلمت عن الخاتمة الطويلة في انجيل معلمنا مرقس وردينا وقلنا انها تمت كتابتها يا اما من قبل مرقس نفسه او من احد تلامذته السبعين والذين كان الروح القدس ياتيهم ويعلمهم بالوحي ماذا يكتبون يعني مش لعب عيال هوه. ولعلمك تمت كتابنها في حياة معلمنا مرقس نفسه واعتمدتها الكنيسة في القرن الاول الميلادي، لهذا يا اخي هي الحكاية مش بس مغلطة وخلاص، هذه الشبهة تم الرد عليها خلاص وبالادلة، عندك غيرها؟*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*



سوري قال:


> انجيل يهوذا الاسخريوطي مخطوطة قديمة من 66 صفحة يعتقد إنها كتبت قبل حوالي 1700 سنة وفيه مزاعم إن المسيح بنفسه طلب من يهوذا ان يسلمه إلى الرومان
> إنجيل بطرس هو أحد الاناجيل التي لا يعترف بها باعتبار انها كتبت بوحى أو أنها من الأسفار المقدسة وقد اكتشف هذا الإنجيل بمقبرة بمنطقة أخميم في مصر عام 1884 م.
> إنجيل برنابا أو إنجيل برنابه كتاب ينسب إلى برنابا إحدى الشخصيات المسيحية المبكرة، حيث يؤكد مؤلفه أنه برنابا أحد تلاميذ المسيح وكتب سيرته وتعاليمه في هذا الكتاب الذي يسمى إنجيل برنابا.
> هذه الاناجيل الثلاثة التي أعلم عنها سيد ؟؟؟؟ والله أعلم عن باقي الاناجيل
> ...


 

سؤال هل انت تفهم ماذا تنقل من المواقع او تقرا ام لا!!

لاحظ ما هو مكتوب

انجيل يهوذا الاسخريوطي مخطوطة قديمة من 66 صفحة يعتقد إنها كتبت قبل حوالي 1700 سنة *وفيه مزاعم* إن المسيح بنفسه طلب من يهوذا ان يسلمه إلى الرومان ،

في مزاعم ما معنى هذا !!

*ويعود إنجيل يهوذا إلى القرن الثالث او الرابع بعد المسيح،* 
يعود الى القران الثالث او الرابع حتى انه مش معروف متى!!

وهو مكتوب على ورق البردي، و يروي قصة مغايرة لموت يسوع المسيح وأن بهوذا ساعد يسوع المسيح بانقاذ البشرية من خلال موته على الصليب وهذا ما ترفضة الكنائس المسيحية وتصفها بالبدعة والهرطقة 

وهذه المخطوطة كانت على ورق البردى، بطريقة الكشكول Codex ، وهذا معناه أنها ترجع إلى القرن ال2 الميلادى. 




هذه الملعلومات من الموقع الي انت منزله لكن للاسف لا تفهم
انت تجيب معلومات ضدك


----------



## Tabitha (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*



اسكندرانى قال:


> ان لم يكن الأنجيل محرف فلماذا تهربون من المناظرة ؟؟؟؟؟



*بصراحة يا أخ اسكندراني انت بتتحفني بمشاركاتك!
بتدخل الموضوع بتبقى عامل زي اللي معاهم معاهم عليهم عليهم!

أين الهروب اللي بتحكي عنه! 
الاخ جاي بنهاية صفحات موضوع مردود عليه ... وبوادي تاني لواحده وبيطلب مناظرة دون أن يحدد موضوعها!

وطلبت منه انه يحدد موضوع المناظرة ... اذا اين الهروب؟!! 


الاخ جه وضع اسئلة وشبهات حول انجيل مرقس وبعد ما الإخوة اجابوه واعطوا له اجابات شامله ... لم يقدر ان يعلق ولو بكلمة واحدة وبيحاول يهرب ويقولك مناظره ...! 

اين الهروب اذا!

ربنا يشفيك يا اسكندراني.*


----------



## انت الفادي (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*



اسكندرانى قال:


> وانتى يا أنستاسيا بتتحفينى بردودك
> 
> 
> 
> ...



عم اسكندراني... في كام موضوع انت هربت منه؟؟؟

عموما.. ده مش مهم دلوقتي... الموضوع المفتوح هنا دلوقتي هو عنوانه هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟
و هو فاتحه واحد مسلم علي ما اعتقد..
عندك رد في الموضوع او شبهة فأكتبها هنا و احنا نرد عليك... مع العلم .. و انا متأكد ان الذي انت ستكتبه هنا هو تكرار لالاف المرات في المنتدي و تم الرد عليه بما اسكتكم..
لكن حضرتك مع الاعتزار... من الناس البتحب ينضحك عليها دايم.. الحكاية عندك ادمان.
كل ما يترد عليك.. تنسي انه اترد عليك .. و تقوم تسأل تاني عليشان برضو يترد عليك..و تدخل في احراج..  لا حياة لمن تنادي...ادمان بقي نقول ايه.


----------



## اغريغوريوس (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

السؤال يجب ان يسبقة دلا ئل والنسخ وكيف لم يسجل التاريخ هذا الحدث خليك منطقي شوية يا اسكندراني


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

الاخ اسكندراني المحترم
بالرغم من ان الاخوة اجابوك على سؤالك, لذلك سوف اشرك بالرد عليك انا ايضا ولكن من القران لانك يبدو انك مسلم لان المسلمين عندما لايفهموا القران او عندما يريدون ان يغطوا عيوب القران يقولون ان الانجيل والتورات محرفين ونسيت انك في نفس الوقت تطعن في صحة القران ز
ناقشنا هذه الفضية عدة مرات على منبر هذا المنتدى ولكن يبدو في الاعاده افادة
1- منطقيا ان كان الله قد حفظ القران من التحريف بدليل اية انا نحن انزلنا ------ الخ من دون ان ينزل الى الارض ويحميه بل حفظه وهو في السماوات فهو قادر ان يحفظ الكتاب المقدس من العبث فيه والا اقول لك ان هذا الاله اله غير قادر على حفظ كلامه او اله ( حاشا لجلال اسمه القدوس ) اله منافق.
2- قات لك ان قلت بوقوع التحريف في الكتاب المقدس فانت بالطبع اما انك لم تقراء قرانك بصورة جيدة او انك تتغاضى عن الكثير من الايات التي توكد صحة الكتاب حتى وقت محمد نفسه ام انك افهم من القران وان اردت ان اورد لك الايات فانا مستعد لذلك بكل سرور
وكما قلت ان المسلمين باثارتهم مثال هذا الموضوع انما يحاولون اخفاء الايتات الكثيرة التي تقلل من قدر محمد والتي ذكرها القران وكذلك الاحايث الكثيرة
راجع سورة المائدة الايات (43-44-46-48 )
كذلك اعتراف محمد ( سورة القصص- الاية 49 )
ولعلمك فا كامة التحريف وردت في القران 3 مرات وخص الذين هادوا ( يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه ) وبمراجعة المفسرين نجد ان نعنى التحريف هو التغيير في التاويل فان انكرت كل هذافانك تطعن في قرانك 
والبيب بالاشارة يفهم:ranting::a82:


----------



## اسكندرانى (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

فادى


مارون اندرو


شمشون


اوعدكم برد فى القريب العاجل .....لانى اليوم وغدا مشغول جدا 


تحياتى لكم


----------



## Kiril (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

و ماله
طيب و المخطوطات التي ترجع للقرن الاول و ما قبل الميلاد؟؟


----------



## tarekmex (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

*لما حضرتك ندمان على التحاور معنا *

*كتبت الكلمتين دول لية بقى ؟ *

*Athanasius*


----------



## اسكندرانى (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

*ياعم  نفسي مرة تحط مشاركة مفيدة ... نفسي *
*Athanasius*


----------



## اسكندرانى (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*



اسكندرانى قال:


> *ياعم  نفسي مرة تحط مشاركة مفيدة ... نفسي *
> *Athanasius*




نفسى أكتب مشاركة دون حذف 
 نفسى اكتب مشاركة دون تعديل
نفسى اواصل الحوار مع الأعضاء فى حرية

نفسى تثيت مرة واحدة انى اخرج عن القوانين أو الآداب العامة


----------



## Basilius (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*



اسكندرانى قال:


> نفسى أكتب مشاركة دون حذف
> نفسى اكتب مشاركة دون تعديل
> نفسى اواصل الحوار مع الأعضاء فى حرية
> 
> نفسى تثيت مرة واحدة انى اخرج عن القوانين أو الآداب العامة


 

كل دة هيحصل لما تكتب مشاركة عدلة مش شوية الهبل اللي بتكتبة


----------



## اسكندرانى (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*



> عم اسكندراني... في كام موضوع انت هربت منه؟؟؟




لم يحدث مطلقا .... ولكنى تغيبت عن المنتدى حوالى 14 يوما وعندما رجعت كان الموضوع مغلق
ولو استطعت ان تفتحة ليس عندى مانع من اسكمال النقاش





> عموما.. ده مش مهم دلوقتي... الموضوع المفتوح هنا دلوقتي هو عنوانه هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟
> و هو فاتحه واحد مسلم علي ما اعتقد..




رائع جدا ............



> و هو فاتحه واحد مسلم علي ما اعتقد..
> عندك رد في الموضوع او شبهة فأكتبها هنا و احنا نرد عليك




كان دخولى فى اول الأمر تعليقى على هروب انستاسيا من المناظرة ولكن ان احببتم ان اتناقش معكم ليس عندى مانع





> مع العلم .. و انا متأكد ان الذي انت ستكتبه هنا هو تكرار لالاف المرات في المنتدي و تم الرد عليه بما اسكتكم..
> لكن حضرتك مع الاعتزار... من الناس البتحب ينضحك عليها دايم.. الحكاية عندك ادمان.
> كل ما يترد عليك.. تنسي انه اترد عليك .. و تقوم تسأل تاني عليشان برضو يترد عليك..و تدخل في احراج.. لا حياة لمن تنادي...ادمان بقي نقول ايه.



رد هابط .... وانا قلت لك من قبل ان اردت ان تتناقش معى تناقش ولكن فى حدود الأدب


----------



## اسكندرانى (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*



marounandrew قال:


> السؤال يجب ان يسبقة دلا ئل والنسخ وكيف لم يسجل التاريخ هذا الحدث خليك منطقي شوية يا اسكندراني





الدلائل والمخطوطات جاهزة ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ولكن هل ستسمح الادارة بنشرها


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


فى انتظار موافقة الادارة


----------



## Fadie (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

*عامل دوشة كدة ليه اسكندرانى؟ هات ما عندك بأدب , قليت ادبك انت عارف ايه اللى هيحصل.*


----------



## اسكندرانى (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*



Fadie قال:


> *عامل دوشة كدة ليه اسكندرانى؟ هات ما عندك بأدب , قليت ادبك انت عارف ايه اللى هيحصل.*



الحذف هو عجز عن الرد

ليس لك عندى رد طالما بدأت بهذا الأسلوب !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## justice_in_him (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

*الاخ اسكندراني، تفضل بعرض المخطوطات ولن يحذف ردك احد، ما دام ردك في صلب الموضوع*

*ولكن التعليقات والكلام الخارجي يجب ان يحذف يا عزيزي*

*ردينا على الاخوان من قبلك في اخر شبهة قدمتوها، في حاجه تانية اتفضل حط الادله مشكورا*

*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

بسم ربنا يسوع

 موضوعنا الآن سيتدرج للرد على أحدث ما صدر من كتب تتدّعى أن الكتاب المقدس قد حُرِّف وأن المسيحية ديانة فاسدة.. 

رأى الله فى الكتاب المقدس

لنرى معاً ما رأى ربنا نفسه فى الكتاب المقدس.. يقول الرب فى سفر إرميا: "ثم صارت كلمة الرب إلىَّ قائلاً ماذا أنت راءٍ يا إرميا فقلت أنا راءٍ قضيب لوز، فقال الرب لى أحسنت الرؤية لأنى أنا ساهر على كلمتى لأجريها" (إر 11:1-12).. عندما قال إرميا النبى: "أنا راءٍ قضيب لوز" قال له الرب: "أحسنت الرؤيا".. نحن لا نغفل العلاقة بين عصا هارون التى أفرخت وإنها كانت قضيب لوز (انظر عد17: 8)؛ وهى تُشير إلى التجسد الإلهى.. والتجسد الإلهى مرتبط بالله الكلمة.. وهنا نرى الارتباط بين "الله الكلمة" وبين "كلمة الله" فهما ليسا شيئاً واحداً.. ولذلك قال له الرب: "أحسنت الرؤيا" ثم قال: "أنا ساهر على كلمتى لأجريها"..لنرى رأى الله نفسه الذى تجسد ماذا قال؟ قال: "الحق أقول لكم إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل" (مت 18:5) هذا يُرينا دور ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى قال أنا ساهر على كلمتى لأجريها فى رؤية قضيب لوز؛ هو نفسه الذى قال لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس.. وقال أيضاً: "السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامى لا يزول" (مت 35:24)، (مر 31:13)، (لو 33:21).. وبذلك نرى أن الله قال عن العهد القديم (الناموس): إن حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة لا تسقط ولا تزول حتى نهاية العالم.. فالنقطة الواحدة فى اللغة العبرية تُغيّر معنى الكلمة كلها تماماً مثل اللغة العربية، فلو وضعنا نقطة واحدة مثلاً على كلمة "طهّر" تصير الكلمة "ظهر" غيّرت معنى الكلمة تماماً.. لذلك قال الرب لا يزول حرف واحد ولا نقطة واحدة حتى نهاية العالم..

طريقة كتابة الأسفار

لقد كان لليهود عادات وقوانين صارمة فى كتابة الأسفار الخاصة بالعهد القديم. مثل الاغتسال، وارتداء الثياب العبرانية، وأن تكون الرقوق من جلود الحيوانات الطاهرة، ويكون الحِبر أسود نقى من العسل والكربون، ولا تكتب كلمة واحدة من الذاكرة. والكاتب يقرأ الكلمة بصوت مسموع أثناء الكتابة. وعند كتابة اسم من أسماء الله. لابد أن يذهب الكاتب للاغتسال وتغيير الملابس، ثم يكتب بريشة خاصة، وحبر خاص. وإذا وجد فى نسخة ثلاثة أخطاء أو أكثر تُعدم هذه النسخة كلها وإن وُجدت غلطة واحدة أو إثنتان فقط؛ يقومون بتصحيح هذا الخطأ. ولذلك كانوا يستطيعون أن يحفظوا كل سفر وأجزاءه وسطوره وآياته وكلماته وحروفه. فمثلاً كان معروفاً عندهم أن حرف الألف ورد فى التوراة العبرية (أى أسفار موسى الخمسة) 42377 مرة لأنهم قاموا بإحصائه فى كل التوراة، وحرف الباء 38218 مرة. فهم يقومون بإحصاء الحرف الواحد كم مرة ورد فى كل التوراة، فإن نقص مجرد حرف واحد فقط يقومون بمراجعة السفر كله من بدايته ويتم اكتشاف هذا الحرف.وممنوع على الكاتب أن يكتب من الذاكرة أية عبارة حتى ولو كان حافظ المزمور كله مثلاً.. لأنه من الممكن أن تتغير ولو كلمة واحدة من تكرار الحفظ؛ فبدلاً من أن يقول "وعلى لباسى يقترعون" (مز 18:22) يخطأ ويقول: "وعلى لباسى ألقوا قرعة".. هذا ممنوع، بل أيضاً الكاتب ليس حُراً أن ينقل الصفحة الواحدة إلى صفحة ونصف مثلاً أو صفحة وسطر أو صفحة إلاّ سطر. وليس أيضاً حُراً أن ينقل السطر بكلمات أقل من السطر الأصلى المنقول منه. بمعنى لابد أن يبدأ الصفحة بنفس الكلمة التى فى الصفحة المنقول منها وينتهى عند نفس الكلمة التى فى نهاية الصفحة الأصلية. يكون مثل القرطاس مقفول، وعند الانتهاء من قراءة صفحة؛ يلف الرولل ويبدأ فى الصفحة التالية..

وحدة الكتاب المقدس

إن الكتاب المقدس بجزئيه العهد القديم والـعهد الجديد هو كتاب واحد. فلا يمكن أن نفـصل كلام الله حتى وإن كان مقسماً إلى أسفار، والأسفار مقسمة إلى إصحاحات. ونتكلم عن العهد القديم والعهد الجديد.
إن وحدة الكتاب المقدس يستطيع أن يشعر بها كل إنسان تعمل نعمة الله فى حياته، ويعمل الروح القدس فى قلبه. وقد قال القديس بولس الرسول: "كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ للتقويم والتأديب الذى فى البر، لكى يكون إنسان الله كاملاً متأهباً لكل عمل صالح" (2تى 16:3،17).
إن عبارة "كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله" تؤكد وحدة أسفار الكتاب المقدس. وكذلك قال معلمنا بطرس الرسول: "عالمين هذا أولاً أن كل نبوة الكتاب ليست من تفسير خاص. لأنه لم تأتِ نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس" (2بط 20:1-21). إن الكتاب المقدس يمثل ذخيرة أو كنزاً، وأمانة قد تسلمناها لابد أن نحافظ عليها. فكيف نجعل الكتاب المقدسيعيشفىداخلنا،وكيفنحافظعليهكوديعةمقدسةتسلمناه ا؟ 

الكتاب المقدس هو سر قوة المسيحية

قال القديس بولس الرسول: "فلا تخجل بشهادة ربنا ولا بى أنا أسيره بل اشترك فى احتمال المشقات لأجل الإنجيل، بحسب قوة الله الذى خلصنا ودعانا دعوة مقدسة لا بمقتضى أعمالنا، بل بمقتضى القصد والنعمة التى أعطيت لنا فى المسيح يسوع قبل الأزمنة الأزلية، وإنما أظهرت الآن بظهور مخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى أبطل الموت وأنار الحياة والخلود بواسطة الإنجيل" (2تى 8:1-10).
فكما أن السيد المسيح قد داس الموت بالموت، وانتصر عليه وقام من الأموات. فقد أرسل تلاميذه إلى العالم لكى يبشروا بالقيامة. وهذا هو سر قوة المسيحية لذلك يقول: "الذى أبطل الموت وأنار الحياة والخلود بواسطة الإنجيل". ويقول معلمنا بولس الرسول: "الذى جُعِلت أنا له كارزاً ورسولاً ومعلماً للأمم. لهذا السبب أحتمل هذه الأمور أيضاً لكننى لست أخجل لأننى عالم بمن آمنت وموقن أنه قادر أن يحفظ وديعتى إلى ذلك اليوم" (2تى 11:1-12). فهو يقول إذا وضعت فى السجن لا أخجل لأننى عالم بمن آمنت وأيضاً يقول: "ونحن نعلم أن كل الأشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله الذين هم مدعوون حسب قصده" (رو 28:8).

كلمة الله لا تقيد

وكذلك وهو فى السجن يقول: "إن أمـورى قد آلت إلى تقدم الإنجيل حتى أن وثقى صارت ظاهرة فى المسيح فى كل دار الولاية وفى باقى الأماكن أجمع" (فى 12:1،13). أى أنه عندما وضعونى فى السجن، وذهبوا بى إلى دار الولاية كانت هذه فرصة أن يسمع جميع الشعب الذى فى دار الولاية أخبار الإنجيل. وبذلك تقدم الإنجيل ولم يتأخر.
فمن الممكن أن بولس الرسول يُسجن ويُقيد. ولكن كلمة الله لا تُسجن أو تُقيد، ويقول لتلميذه تيموثاوس "تمسك بصورة الكلام الصحيح الذى سمعته منى فى الإيمان والمحبة التى فى المسيح يسوع احفظ الوديعة الصالحة بالروح القدس الساكن فينا" (2تى 13:1-14).وهنا يطالبنا بولس الرسول. أن نتمسك بصورة الكلام الصحيح فى التعليم، وبحفظ الوديعة الصالحة بالروح القدس الساكن فينا. فهناك وديعة صالحة قد تسلمت على مدى الأجيال من جيل إلى جيل.. من الأنبياء.. من الرسل.. وتسلمت للكنيسة.

الروح القدس حارس للكتاب المقدس
إن هناك حارس للكتاب المقدس وهو الروح القدس. فنلاحظ أنه لم يقل: "الروح القدس الساكن فيك" بل قال: "الروح القدس الساكن فينا" أى أن الروح القدس يعمل فى الجماعة، من أجل حراسة التعليم الصحيح، وحراسة الإنجيل. ولكن هذا يحدث فى جماعة القديسين وليس جماعة الهراطقة.
إن ذلك يذكرنا بعهد الله الذى قاله على فم إرميا النبى عن وضع الكتاب المقدس فى العهد الجديد: "ها أيام تأتى يقول الرب وأقطع مع بيت إسرائيل ومع بيت يهوذا عهداً جديداً. ليس كالعهد الذى قطعته مع آبائهم يوم أمسكتهم بيدهم لأخرجهم من أرض مصر حين نقضوا عهدى فرفضتهم يقول الرب. بل هذا هو العهد الذى أقطعه مع بيت إسرائيل بعد تلك الأيام يقول الرب. أجعل شريعتى فى داخلهم وأكتبها على قلوبهم وأكون لهم إلهاً وهم يكونون لى شعباً" (إر 31:31-33). فالمقصود بالعهد القديم هنا؛ هو موقف الإنسان فى العهد مع الله. وليس كتاب العهد القديم.

أجعل شريعتى فى داخلهم

قديماً كانت الشريعة مكتوبة على ألواح من حجارة، وعندما أخذ موسى النبى الوصايا العشـرة كانت مكتوبة بإصبع الله على لوحين؛ أربعة على اللوح الأول، وستة على اللوح الثانى. ولكن الله وعد فى هذه المرة بأن تكون الوصية مكتوبة على قلوبنا.إن الكتاب المقدس مكتوب على قلوبنا. وقد وعد السيد المسيح وقال: "أما المعزى الروح القدس الذى سيرسله الآب باسمى فهو يعلمكم كل شىء ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم" (يو 26:14). وأيضاً "وأما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بأمور آتية" (يو 13:16). وقد تحقق هذا الوعد عندما بدأ التلاميذ فى كتابة الأناجيل. فقد تذكروا كلام السيد المسيح.
مثال لذلك؛ عندما كتب معلمنا متى البشير الموعظة على الجبل. فالروح القدس هو الذى أوحى إليه بهذه الكلمات وذكره بها. فعندما نقرأ الكتاب المقدس ونحن مصلون وخاشعون، وفى حالة اتصال حقيقى مع الله. نشعر أن ما نقرأه موجود فى داخلنا، وليس غريباً عنا. كما أننا نعيش فيه، والله ينطق به فى داخلنا بقوة الروح القدس الساكن فينا. لذلك نستطيع أن نميز إن كان ما نقرأه هو كلام الله، أم كلام شخص آخر. ولذلك إذا فُرض أن شخصاً إدّعى أن لديه إنجيلاً، أو سفراً من أسفار الكتاب المقدس، وقال إن هذا السـفر ينسب إلى أسفار العهد الجديد أو أسفار العهد القديم. فإذا قرأنا هذا الكتاب بالروح نستطيع أن نكتشف إن كان هذا إنجيلاً حقيقياً أم لا بدون أن نشعر بالاحتياج إلى الدراسة أو التعمق فى التاريخ واللغات والعلوم.
إن الصغير مثل الكبير يستطيع أن يميّز كلام الله كما قال الكتاب: "ولا يعلِّمون بعد كل واحد صاحبه وكل واحد أخاه قائلين: اعرفوا الرب لأنهم كلهم سيعرفوننى من صغيرهم إلى كبيرهم يقول الرب لأنى أصفح عن إثمهم ولا أذكر خطيتهم بعد" (إر 34:31).

كيف يعلمنا الروح القدس ما فى الأسفار المقدسة؟

كانت توجد فتاة من أسرة مسيحية. عاشت فى مدينة الإسكندرية فى القرون الأولى للمسيحية. وكانت تدعى مريم، وقد توفى والداها وكان عمرها حوالى اثنتى عشرة سنة، وقد سيطر الشيطان عليها وانحرفت وهى فى مرحلة المراهقة والشباب. وعاشت حياة خطية محزنة جداً.وكان فى أيام الفصح يذهب عدد كبير من المسيحيين إلى القدس لحضور الأسبوع المقدس (أسبوع الآلام) وعيد القيامة هناك. وكانوا يأخذون السفن من ميناء الإسكندرية إلى ميناء حيفا، ثم يكملون إلى مدينة أورشليم. ففكرت مريم الذهاب إلى هناك لممارسة الخطية فى هذه الأماكن السياحية، وعندما وصلت إلى أورشليم حيث كنيسة القيامة هناك حاولت الدخول ولكنها لم تستطع، وبدأت تبكى لأنها شعرت بغضب الله عليها. وذهبت إلى أيقونة السيدة العذراء وبدأت تبكى. فسمعت صوتاً من الأيقونة يقول لها: (إن أردت أن تخلصى فاخرجى إلى البرية) فذهبت إلى الصحراء المحيطة بنهر الأردن، القريبة من جبل التجربة الذى خرج إليه السيد المسيح بعد عماده من نهر الأردن.
وبعد أن عاشت القديسة مريم ما يقرب من خمسين سنة فى البرية، قابلها القديس زوسيما فى الأربعين المقدسة. رآها من بعيد فظن فى البداية أنها خيال، فقالت له لا تقترب لأنى امرأة عارية وكانت الشمس قد لوحت جسمها فاسمر لون جلدها. فطرح لها العباءة الخاصة به، ثم بدأت تتحدث معه، وحكت له قصتها واعترفت بخطاياها. وقد كانت أثناء حديثها معه تتكلم من الكتاب المقدس. فقال لها كيف وأنت فى البرية منذ شبابك المبكر عرفت كل هذه الآيات، وأنا لم أرَ معك أى كتاب؟!! فقالت له إن الروح القدس الذى أوحى للأنبياء والرسل ما كتبوه فى الكتاب المقدس هو الذى علمنى ما فى الكتاب المقدس.ثم طلبت منه أن يأتى إليها فى العام القادم عندما يخرج إلى البرية فى الصوم الأربعينى، وأن يحضر معه الجسد المقدس لكى تتناول من الأسرار المقدسة. وفعلاً فى العام التالى ذهب إليها وناولها من الأسرار المقدسة، ثم انفصلت عنه بضع خطوات وبدأت تصلى. وقد وجدها وهى تصلى مرتفعة عن الأرض مسافة حوالى متر. وهذا يعنى أنها قد وصلت إلى درجة روحية عالية جداً. ثم ركعت وأسلمت الروح. فقام بدفن جسدها وكتب سيرتها.وقد دعيت القديسة "مريم المصرية" لأنها كانت من مصر ولكنها لم تعش فى مصر فترة سياحتها فى البرية، بل قضتها فى برارى الأردن. وهذا يوضح لنا أنه لا يجب أن نشعر أن الكتاب المقدس خارج عنا أو غريب عنا. ولا نسـتطيع أن نقبل أى إدعاء يقول بتحريف الكتاب المقدس.

من يستطيع أن يقف أمام كلام الله؟

إن الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله مثال لذلك "كـلام إرميا بن حلقيا من الكهنة الذين فى عناثوث فى أرض بنيامين، الذى كانت كلمة الرب إليه فى أيام يوشيا بن آمون ملك يهوذا فى السنة الثالثة عشرة من ملكه.. فكانت كلمة الرب إلىَّ قائلاً قبلما صورتك فى البطن عرفتك وقبلما خرجت من الرحم قدستك جعلتك نبياً للشعوب" (إر 1:1-5).
فقد قال له الله: "جعلتك نبياً للشعوب" هذه أذهلت النبى فقال: "آه يا سيد الرب إنى لا أعرف أن أتكلم لأنى ولد، فقال الرب لى لا تقل إنى ولد لأنك إلى كل من أرسلك إليه تذهب وتتكلم بكل ما آمرك به. لا تخف من وجوههم لأنى أنا معك لأنقذك يقول الرب. ومد الرب يده ولمس فمى وقال الرب لى ها قد جعلت كلامى فى فمك" (إر 6:1-9) جعلت كلامى فى فمك بمعنى أن ما سيقوله إرميا هو كلام الرب.. "انظر قد وكَّلتك هذا اليوم على الشعوب وعلى الممالك لتقلع وتهدم وتـهلك وتنقض وتبنى وتغرس" (إر 10:1) لا يهدم ويهلك ويبنى ويغرس إرميا النبى بيده، بل يفعل هذا بالكلمة التى يقولها. فإذا قال ستنهدم المدينة، تنهدم بالفعل. وإذا قال سيذهب هذا الشعب للسبى، يذهب الشعب للسبى.. فالكلمة تخرج من فمه وكأنه يأمر المدينة بالانهدام أو يأمر الشعب بالذهاب إلى السبى.. "ثم صارت كلمة الرب إلىَّ قائلاً: ماذا أنت راءٍ يا إرميا فقلت أنا راءٍ قضيب لوز، فقال الرب لى أحسنت الرؤية لأنى أنا ساهر على كلمتى لأجريها" (إر 11:1-12).
إن الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله. فعندما يتعامل الإنسان مع الكتاب المقدس، يجب أن يتعامل معه بكل الاحترام. فلا يليق أن يحاول الإنسان أن ينتقد الكتاب المقدس كما هو موجود فى العالم الغربى الآن علماء يسمون (علماء نقد الكتاب المقدس) فمن يستطيع أن يقف أمام كلام الله؟!!كلام الله ينير لنا الطريق كقول المرنم: "مصباح لرجلىّ كلامك ونور لسبيلى" (مز 105:118).
وقد قال الله لموسى النبى ولشعب إسرائيل: "ولتكن هذه الكلمات التى أنا أوصيك بها اليوم على قلبك، وقصها على أولادك، وتكلم بها حين تجلس فى بيتك، وحين تمشى فى الطريق، وحين تنام وحين تقوم، وأربطها علامة على يدك، ولتكن عصائب بين عينيك، واكتبها على قوائم أبواب بيتك وعلى أبوابك" (تث 6:6-9). وعندما يقول: ضعها على قلبك أى احفظها عن ظهر قلب، لذلك فإن هذه وصية إلهية بحفظ الأسفار المقدسة. وقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث دائماً يقول: (احفظوا المزامير تحفظكم المزامير).

استحالة تحريف العهد القديم

+ لم يستطع اليهود أن يحذفوا من الكتاب ما يثبت الديانة المسيحية :

+ لم يستطع اليهود أن يحذفوا من الكتاب ما يثبت الديانة المسيحية :
الدليل أن الكتاب المقدس لم يُحرّف؛ إن كل ما فى الكتاب المقدس مما يُثبِت الديانة المسيحية؛ لم يستطع اليهود أن يحذفوه؛ ولا نقدر نحن أن نُدخِله فى نسخهم إذا كان غير موجود من الأصل.
العجيب أن شعب إسرائيل بالرغم من عداوته للسيد المسيح، لكن اعتزازه بالكتاب المقدس والأسفار المقدسة جعله لا يحذف النبوات التى تكلمت عن السيد المسيح فى الكتب المقدسة التى شملتها قوانينهم مثل نبوة إشعياء: "لكن أحزاننا حملها وأوجاعنا تحملها ونحن حسبناه مصاباً مضروباً من الله ومذلولاً، وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا مسحوق لأجل آثامنا تأديب سلامنا عليه وبحبره شفينا" (إش 4:53-5) كلام محرج جداً لليهود.. لكن هذا يوضح لنا مدى حرص شعب إسرائيل على المحافظة على الأسفار بدون تحريف على الرغم من أن كلامها فيه إحراج لهم.
فهناك الكثير من النبوات والرموز عن السيد المسيح فى الكتاب المقدس الذى يمثل بعهديه أساساً راسخاً للديانة المسيحية. فالمسيحية لم تأتِ من فراغ ولكنها بُنيت على أساس نبوات سبق فأنبأ بها أنبياء قديسون قبل مجىء السيد المسيح بآلاف السنين.. وقد قال السيد المسيح لليهود: موسى كتب عنى "لو كنتم تصدقون موسى لكنتم تصدقوننى لأنه هو كتب عنى" (يو5: 46).. وقال أيضاً "أبوكم إبراهيم تهلل بأن يرى يومى فرأى وفرح" (يو 56:8).قد بُنيت المسيحية على أساس نبوات كثيرة، فمنذ آلاف السنين والله يعد البشرية لمجىء المخلّص.. وقد امتلأ زكريا من الروح القدس فى يوم ميلاد يوحنا المعمدان "امتلأ زكريا أبوه من الروح القدس وتنبأ قائلاً مبارك الرب إله إسرائيل، لأنه افتقد وصنع فداءً لشعبه وأقام لنا قرن خلاص فى بيت داود فتاه. كما تكلم بفم أنبيائه القديسين الذين هم منذ الدهر. خلاص من أعدائنا ومن أيدى جميع مبغضينا. ليصنع رحمة مع آبائنا ويذكر عهده المقدس. القسم الذى حلف لإبراهيم أبينا أن يعطينا إننا بلا خوف منقذين من أيدى أعدائنا نعبده بقداسة وبر قدامه جميع أيام حياتنا" (لو 67:1-75)...

ومن بعض النبوات عن السيد المسيح :

عن ميلاد السيد المسيح "ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابناً وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل" (إش 14:7). وتنبأ عن ميلاده فى بيت لحم "أما أنت يا بيت لحـم إفـراته وأنت صغيرة أن تكونى بين ألوف يـهوذا فمنك يخرج لى الذى يكون متسلطاً على إسرائيل، ومخارجه منذ القديم منذ أيام الأزل" (مى 2:5). وأيضاً تنبأ إشعياء وقال بفم الرب "لأنه يولد لنا ولد ونعطى ابناً وتكون الرياسة على كتفه ويدعى اسمه عجيباً مشيراً إلهاً قديراً أباً أبدياً رئيس السلام" (إش 6:9).
وكذلك عن هروب السيد المسيح إلى مصر "لما كان إسرائيل غلاماً أحببته ومن مصر دعوت ابنى" (هو11: 1).وعن دخول السيد المسيح إلى أورشـليم "ابتهجى جداً يا ابنة صهيون اهتفى يا بنت أورشليم، هوذا ملكك يأتى إليك هو عادل ومنصور وديع وراكب على حمار وعلى جحش ابن أتان" (زك 9:9).
وكذلك عن آلام السيد المسيح "ظُلِم أما هو فتذلل ولم يفتح فاه كشاة تساق إلى الذبح وكنعجة صامتة أمام جازيها فلم يفتح فاه" (إش 7:53). وكذلك من مزامير داود النبى "ثقبوا يدىَّ ورجلىَّ، أُحصى كل عظامى وهم ينظرون ويتفرسون فىَّ. يقسمون ثيابى بينهم وعلى لباسى يقترعون" (مز 16:22-18)

شِهادة يهودى :

تقابلنا مرة مع أحد المحامين اليهود خارج مصر بشأن قضية دير السلطان؛ ودار بيننا هذا الحوار؛ سألناه كيف تنال الغفران؟ فقال نطلب الغفران من الله. فقلنا إن الكتاب المقدس يقول إن الغفران بالذبيحة، وأنتم لا يوجد لديكم ذبيحة. لأن الهيكل قد هُدم منذ ألفى عام تقريباً، ولا يوجد الآن ذبيحة لغفران الخطايا حسب الطقس اليهودى القديم لأن الذبيحة الحقيقية هى ذبيحة الصليب.. ثار وقال لا؛ لا يوجد شئ يسمى ذبيحة بشرية، والله لا يقبل ذبائح بشرية.فعرضنا له ما هو مكتوب فى المزمور (22) ليقرأه إلى أن وصل إلى الآيات التى تقول: "ثقبوا يدىَّ ورجلىَّ، أُحصى كل عظامى وهم ينظرون ويتفرسون فىَّ. يقسـمون ثيابى بينهم وعلى لباسى يقترعون" (مز 16:22-18) سألناه هل داود النبى كان يتكلم عن نفسه؟!! أى هل قد ثُقبت يداه ورجلاه؟ فقال لا، لأنه مات على فراشه. وهذا مكتوب فى أسفار الكتاب المقدس. فقلنا له متسائلين: إذن عمن يتحدث هذا المزمور الذى يقول "يبست مثل شقفة قوتى ولصق لسانى بحنكى وإلى تراب الموت تضعنى لأنه قد أحاطت بى كلاب. جماعة من الأشرار اكتنفتنى. ثقبوا يدىَّ ورجلىَّ أُحصى كل عظامى وهم ينظرون ويتفرسون فىَّ يقسمون ثيابى بينهم وعلى لباسى يقترعون. أما أنت يارب فلا تبعد. يا قوتى أسرع إلى نصرتى. أنقذ من السيف نفسى. من يد الكلب وحيدتى. خلصنى من فم الأسد ومن قرون بقر الوحش استجب لى. أُخبر باسمك إخوتى. فى وسط الجماعة أسبحك" (مز 15:22-22)؟!. وفى النهاية اعترف المحامى اليهودى وقال (هذا وصف دقيق لصلب السيد المسيح)!!

ومن أمثلة النبوات أيضاً التى قيلت عن آلامه وصلبه "وعظماً لا تكسروا منه" (خر12: 46). وكذلك "رجل أوجاع ومختبر الحزن.. كشاة تساق إلى الذبح.. وجُعل مع الأشرار قبره ومع غنىّ عند موته على أنه لم يعمل ظلماً ولم يكن فى فمه غش" (إش 3:53،7،9).. "مع الأشرار قبره" حيث صُلب مع اللصوص وكان سيُوضع فى مقبرتهم، ولكن أسرع يوسف الرامى وأخذ الجسد من بيلاطس وتحققت النبوة "مع غنىّ عند موته".. "سكب للموت نفسه وأحصى مع آثمة وهو حمل خطية كثيرين وشفع فى المذنبين" (إش 12:53).
وكذلك قيل: "لأنك لا تترك نفسى فى الجحيم، ولا تدع قدوسك يرى فساداً" (مز 10:15). لأن جسده لم يفسد وقام منتصراً فى اليوم الثالث كقول المزمور "أنا اضطجعت ونمت؛ ثم استيقظت لأن الرب ناصرى" (مز 5:3). 

وأيضاً عن قيامة السيد المسيح فى اليوم الثالث "فى اليوم الثالث يقيمنا فنحيا أمامه" (هو 2:6).
وعن التجسد "طأطأ السماوات ونزل وضباب تحت رجليه. ركب على كروب وطار وهفَّ على أجنحة الرياح" (مز 9:18-10).
وعن صعوده "صعد الله بتهليل، والرب بصوت البوق" (مز 5:46). 
وعن حلول الروح القدس "ويكون بعد ذلك أنى أسكب روحى على كل بشر فيتنبأ بنوكم وبناتكم ويحلم شيوخكم أحلاماً ويرى شبابكم رؤى، وعلى العبيد أيضاً وعلى الإماء أسكب روحى فى تلك الأيام" (يؤ 28:2-29).. 
كل ما حدث فى العهد الجديد؛ سبق وتنبأ عنه الأنبياء فى العهد القديم. وهذه مجرد أمثلة أى قليل من كثير جداً من النبوات التى وردت فى الكتب المقدسة. هل بعد كل هذا يشككون فى صحة الكتاب المقدس؟! نحن لا نقبل أى إدعاء بتحريف الكتاب.

+ نبوات لا يمكن أن يقبلها اليهود ولكنها بكتبهم إلى هذا اليوم :

تنبأ الكتاب المقدس بأمور لم يكن اليهود أنفسهم من الممكن أن يقبلوها. وبالرغم من ذلك فهى موجودة فى كتبهم إلى هذا اليوم مثلما ورد فى سفر إشعياء النبى "فى ذلك اليوم يكون مذبح للرب فى وسط أرض مصر وعمود للرب عند تخمها" (إش 19:19). فاليهود يرفضون تماماً إقامة أى مذبح خارج أورشليم. وأيضاً مكتوب "فيكون علامة وشهادة لرب الجنود فى أرض مصر، لأنهم يصرخون إلى الرب بسبب المضايقين فيرسل لهم مخلصاً ومحامياً وينقذهم، فيُعرَف الرب فى مصر ويعرف المصريون الرب فى ذلك اليوم ويقدمون ذبيحة وتقدمة وينذرون للرب نذراً ويوفون به" (إش 20:19-21) هذا هو مذبح الرب الذى للعهد الجديد.. فمَن يقبل مِن اليهود أن يكون مذبح للرب فى وسط أرض مصر؟!! فهم مشتتون فى العالم كله إلى اليوم، ومع ذلك لم يقيموا أى مذبح خارج أورشليم، وإذ يحاولون إعادة المذبح مكان هيكل سليمان مرة أخرى، لكنهم لم يستطيعوا أن يعملوا هذا.. 

وتنبأ أيضاً عن مجىء العائلة المقدسة إلى أرض مصر "هوذا الرب راكب على سحابة سريعة وقادم إلى مصر فترتجف أوثان مصر من وجهه ويذوب قلب مصر داخلها" (إش 1:19).
من الممكن أن نجيب المشككين بأنه لا يمكن تحريف الكتاب المقدس لا فى العهد القديم، ولا فى العهد الجديد. لأنه لو قمنا بتحريف أى آيات فى العهد القديم فحتمياً كان اليهود سيحتجون ويهيجون علينا، ويقولون إننا نؤلف آيات لكى نثبت بها مسيحيتنا.. ولكن هذا بالطبع لم يحدث على الإطلاق ولم يحتج اليهود علينا ولم يقولوا إننا أضفنا آيات إلى سفر إشعياء أو إلى غيره من الأسفار.

+ بل وأيضاً لم يستطع اليهود أن يحذفوا أى لعنة من اللعنات التى ضدهم فى الكتاب المقدس :

كل اللعنات التى فى الكتاب المقدس على شعب إسرائيل؛ لم يستطيعوا حذفها، بل وكل التعييرات التى بلا حصر الموجودة فى الكتاب المقدس "وقد صار عقاب بنت شعبى أعظم من قصاص خطية سدوم التى انقلبت كأنه فى لحظة ولم تلق عليها أياد. كان نذرها أنقى من الثلج وأكثر بياضاً من اللبن.. لم يُعرفوا فى الشوارع لصق جلدهم بعظمهم.. أيادى النساء الحنائن طبخت أولادهن. صاروا طعاماً لهن فى سحق بنت شعبى. أتم الرب غيظه، سكب حمو غضبه وأشعل ناراً فى صهيون فأكلت أسسها. لم تصدق ملوك الأرض وكل سكان المسكونة أن العدو والمبغض يدخلان أبواب أورشليم. من أجل خطايا أنبيائها وآثام كهنتها السافكين فى وسطها دم الصديقين. تاهوا كعُمىٍ فى الشوارع وتلطخوا بالدم حتى لم يستطع أحد أن يمس ملابسهم" (مرا 6:4-14) تركوا كل هذه الفضائح مُسجلة ضدهم ولم يستطيعوا حذفها.. مَن مِن الشعوب يقبل على نفسه أن يقال عنه إن النساء طبخت أولادهن.. عبارة "من أجل خطايا أنبيائها" يقصد بها الأنبياء الكذبة الذين كانوا يتملقون الملوك ويكذبون عليهم.
ففى قول الكتاب: "ثم قال الرب لى وإن وقف موسى وصموئيل أمامى لا تكون نفسى نحو هذا الشعب" (أر15: 1)، فهذه الكلمات تعتبر تجريحاً لشعب إسرائيل..
فلو أراد اليهود تحريف هذه الأسفار لكانوا قد حذفوا هذه العبارة مثلاً، ولكنهم لا يقدرون أن يحذفوا ولا حرف واحد ولا كلمة واحدة من توراتهم، لأنهم وقت كتابتهم صفحة فى الكتاب المقدس يحصون عدد الأحرف فى السطر، وعدد السطور فى الصفحة كلها.. فكيف يُحذف بعد حتى ولو كلمة واحدة إن كان من المحال أن يتغير عدد الأحرف.
وأيضاً "وقال الرب لى فى أيام يوشيا الملك هل رأيت ما فعلت العاصية إسرائيل انطلقت إلى كل جبل عال وإلى كل شجرة خضراء وزنت هناك. فقلت بعدما فعلت كل هذه ارجعى إلىّ فلم ترجع فرأت أختها الخائنة يهوذا. فرأيت إنه لأجل كل الأسباب إذ زنت العاصية إسرائيل فطلّقتها وأعطيتها كتاب طلاقها، لم تخف الخائنة يهوذا أختها بل مضت وزنت هى أيضا" (إر 6:3-8) ما هذا؟! هل يرضى أحد أن يُسجّل على نفسه هذا الكلام ويتركه مُسجل عبر الأجيال؟!!
ثم يقول الرب: "اذهب ونادِ بهذه الكلمات نحو الشمال وقل إرجعى أيتها العاصية إسرائيل يقول الرب" (أر 12:3).. ثم بعد أن يقول الرب فى الآية 15 فى نفس الإصحاح: "وأعطيكم رعاة حسب قلبى فيرعونكم بالمعرفة والفهم" يعود ويقول فى الآية 16: "ويكون إذ تكثرون وتثمرون فى الأرض فى تلك الأيام يقول الرب، إنهم لا يقولون بعد تابوت عهد الرب 
ولا يخطر على بال ولا يذكرونه ولا يتعهدونه ولا يصنع بعد" (أر16:3) كيف بعد أن يعطيهم الرب رعاة حسب قلبه، لا يقولون بعد تابوت عهد الرب، ولا يخطر على بال، ولا يذكرونه، ولا يتعهدونه.. يقصد الرب بهذا بأن يُعلِمهم إنه سوف لا يكون لهم هيكل.. لا يقولون تابوت عهد الرب، ولا يخطر على بال، ولا يذكرونه، ولا يتعهدونه، ولا يُصنع بعد.. أى لا يوجد تابوت العهد، ولا يقدرون أن يعملوا غيره.. هذه الآية تُفسِّر كذِب الأساطير المخترعة التى تقول بأن اليهود سيؤمنون بعد أن يُبنى الهيكل لأنه واضح من كلام الرب فى هذه الآية عدم وجود هيكل لهم، ولا حتى سيخطر على بال.
فإن أراد اليهود تحريف الكتاب المقدس لكانوا قد حذفوا هذه الاتهامات التى ضدهم، واللعنات الموجهه إليهم هذا من ناحية، ومن ناحية أخرى كانوا قد حذفوا النبوات الواضحة عن السيد المسيح. 

+ فإن كان من يغيرّ فى تفسير الشريعة فقط، وليس فى نصها، كان يُحكم عليه بالموت، فماذا سوف يكون الموقف إذا قام أحد بتغيير النص؟!!

فالسيد المسيح لم يغيّر فى النص على الإطلاق، لكن قال لهم: "السبت إنما جُعل لأجل الإنسان، لا الإنسان لأجل السبت، إذاً ابن الإنسان هو رب السبت أيضاً" (مر 27:2،28). وسألهم "ألا يحل كل واحد منكم فى السبت ثوره أو حماره من المذود ويمضى ويسقيه، وهذه هى ابنة إبراهيم قد ربطها الشيطان ثمانى عشرة سنة، أما كان ينبغى أن تُحل من هذا الرباط فى يوم السبت" (لو 15:13،16) كانت المسألة مجرد حوار حول التفسير فقط، لكن لم يحدث إطلاقاً صراع حول النص. بل على العكس لقد شهد السيد المسيح للعهد القديم فى مواقف كثيرة كما أوضحنا سابقاً، وقد سألهم أيضاً: "ماذا تظنون فى المسيح، ابن من هو؟ قالوا له ابن داود. قال لهم: فكيف يدعوه داود بالروح رباً قائلاً: قال الرب لربى اجلس عن يمينى حتى أضع أعداءك موطئاً لقدميك" (مت 42:22-45) شهد الرب أن ما قاله داود هو بالروح.وإن كان المسيحيون حرّفوا الكتاب المقدس، لما سكت اليهود إطلاقاً، لأن الكتاب المقدس العهد القديم هو كتابهم.
إن لمجرد تفسير بولس الرسول بأن الختان كان رمزاً للمعمودية، قام عليه اليهود. ونذر أربعون شخصاً أن لا يأكلوا إلا بعد قتله لأنهم اعتبروه ناقضاً للناموس. وكذلك السيد المسيح عندما شفى مرضى فى يوم السبت قام عليه اليهود وحكموا عليه بالموت..

من تمم النبوات؟!!
إن المهم فى إتمام هذه النبوات هو أن بعضها لم يتممها أصدقاء للسيد المسيح، ولكن تممها الذين قتلوه!!
نبوة عن تلميذه الذى خانه "أيضاً رجل سلامتى الذى وثقت به آكِلُ خبزى رفع علىَّ عقبه" (مز 9:41). وأيضاً "فقال لى الرب ألقها إلى الفخارى الثمن الكريم الذى ثمنونى به فأخذت الثلاثين من الفضة وألقيتها إلى الفخارى فى بيت الرب" (زك 13:11) وهذا ما حدث بالفعل، فقد أخذوا الثلاثين من الفضة واشتروا بها حقل الفخارى.. 
إن رؤساء الكهنة.. يهوذا الإسخريوطى.. بيلاطس البنطى.. هيرودس الملك.. كل هؤلاء قد تمموا النبوات مع أنهم كانوا أعداءً للسيد المسيح. 
فقد تنبأ الكتاب عن قتل أطفال بيت لحم "هكذا قال الرب: صوت سمع فى الرامة، نوح بكاء مر، راحيل تبكى على أولادها وتأبى أن تتعزى عن أولادها لأنهم ليسوا بموجودين" 
(إر 15:31) فعندما أرسل هيرودس وقتل كل أطفال بيت لحم من سن سنتين فما دون، هرب السيد المسيح إلى أرض مصر.. لم يهرب من الخوف، بل من أجل أن يبدأ رسالته ويُعلِّم تعاليم العهد الجديد، ثم يقدّم نفسه ذبيحة فداءً عن حياة العالم كله.حقاً "من الآكل خرج أكل ومن الجافى خرجت حلاوة" (قض 14:14). لأن أعداء المسيح قد حققوا جزءًا هاماً من النبوات التى كُتبت عنه.

الاكتشافات التى تمت للكتب المقدسة

كان هناك بعض رعاة للأغنام فى وادى قمران جهة البحر الميت سنة 1945م، هؤلاء اكتشفوا قدوراً أثناء فتحهم لبعض المغائر، وعند فتحهم لهذه القدور وجدوا لفائف ورقائق لا يستطيع أحد أن يفردها. فذهبوا للمطران مارِيشوع صموئيل السريانى - قد زرته فى نيويورك مع قداسة البابا سنة 1989م - فاشتراها منهم ولكنه لم يستطع فتحها. فاتصل بالجماعات الأمريكية فطلبوا أن يشتروها منه؛ وبالفعل قام بتسليمها لهم. واشترتها الجامعة العبرية وفتحوا الأسفار، ووجدوا نسختين كاملتين من سفر إشعياء بالنص كما هو فى المازوريتك العبرى الذى منه تُرجمت النسخ التى بين أيدينا لسفر إشعياء المملوء بالنبوات عن السيد المسيح ويرجع تاريخ نسخهما إلى القرن الثانى قبل الميلاد.

استحالة تحريف العهد الجديد

قد قال السيد المسيح: "فإنى الحق أقول لكم إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل" (مت 18:5). وأيضاً "السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامى لا يزول" (مر 31:13) وهذا وعد من السيد المسيح بأن كلامه لا يزول..
وقال القديس يوحنا الرسول فى كتابته لسفر الرؤيا آخر أسفار العهد الجديد: "إن كان أحد يزيد على هذا يزيد الله عليه الضربات المكتوبة فى هذا الكتاب. وإن كان أحـد يحذف من أقوال كتاب، هذه النبوة يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة ومن المدينة المقدسة ومن المكتوب فى هذا الكتاب" (رؤ 18:22-19).
وقد حاولت مجموعة من العلماء بحث نتيجة افتراض فقد كتاب العهد الجديد بأكمله؟ فاستطاعوا أن يجمّعوا من خلال كتابات الآباء القديسين فى القرنين الثانى والثالث الميلادى آيات العهد الجديد بأكمله ماعدا 11 آية فقط. وذلك حسب ما ورد فى مرجع }نورمان جسلر ووليم نكس{ وأحصيت كتابات الآباء السابقين لمجمع نيقية فوجدوا أن الاقتباسات التى اقتبسوها من العهد الجديد 36289 آية؛ من الأناجيل الأربعة 19368، ومن سفر الأعمال 1352، ومن رسائل القديس بولس الرسول 14035، ومن الرسائل الجامعة 870، ومن سفر الرؤيا 664 اقتباس.. معنى هذا إذا حدث وفُقد العهد الجديد كله الـ 27 سِفر الذى وضع قانونهم القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى؛ من الممكن تجميعه مرة أخرى ماعدا 11 آية فقط من كتابات الآباء فى القرن الثانى والثالث الميلادى. إذا وضعنا إلى جوارهم كتابات قداسة البابا أو كتابات آباء القرن الثالث أو الرابع سيكمّلوا الـ 11 آية المفقودة.. 

كيف يمكن تحريف الإنجيل مع وجود هرطقات متنوعة؟!

هناك من الهراطقة الذين جادلوا ضد القديسين. أريوس ضد البابا ألكسندروس منذ سنة 313م. وأيضاً الحوار الذى دار بين القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى وبين أريوس فى أوائل القرن الرابع الميلادى. فأريوس كان ينكر ألوهية السيد المسيح، والقديس أثناسيوس كان يدافع عن لاهوت السيد المسيح. فلم يحدث إطلاقاً أن قال أريوس للبابا ألكسندروس أو للقديس أثناسيوس إن الآيات التى قمتما باستخدامها لإثبات ألوهية السيد المسيح ليس لها وجود فى الكتاب المقدس، لم يستطع إنكار أية آية استخدمها البابا ألكسندروس أو القديس أثناسيوس لإثبات لاهوت السيد المسيح لكنه كان يحاول إثبات هرطقته بالتحوير فى تفسير الآيات أو استخدام آيات أخرى يسئ هو فهمها وتفسيرها. كما أن الآباء أيضاً لم يحذفوا الآيات التى استخدمها أريوس أو الهراطقة والتى أساءوا فهمها مثل: "ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما أحد ولا الملائكة الذين فى السماء ولا الابن إلاّ الآب" (مر 32:13) مجرد حرف وكلمة "ولا الابن" لكن تركتهم الكنيسة.. وأيضاً "أبى أعظم منى" (يو 28:14) نقولها يومياً فى إنجيل الساعة الثالثة بصلوات الأجبية ولا يهمنا كلام الهراطقة وسوء فهمهم للآيات لأننا واثقين أن الكتاب المقدس بأكمله يثبت لاهوت السيد المسيح ووحدانية الثالوث القدوس.. فإن كنا فعلاً قد حرّفنا الكتاب كما يدّعى المسيئون ضد الكتاب، فلماذا لم نحذف كلمة "ولا الابن"؟ ولماذا لم نحذف من رسالة كورنثوس الأولى الآية التى شرحها قداسة البابا صباح اليوم أن الابن سيخضع لله "حينئذ الابن نفسه أيضاً سيخضع للذى أخضع له الكل كى يكون الله الكل فى الكل" (1كو 28:15).. لم نقم بحذف أو إضافة أى حرف لأن الكتاب يقول: "إن كان أحد يزيد على هذا يزيد الله عليه الضربات.. وإن كان أحـد يحذف.. يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة ومن المدينة المقدسة ومن المكتوب فى هذا الكتاب" (رؤ 18:22-19).
ومن المعروف أن المسيحية قامت ضدها هرطقات منذ القرن الأول الميلادى - ليس فقط فى زماننا هذا - ولم يحدث إطلاقاً أن اليهود أو الوثنيين أو الهراطقة اتهموا المسيحيين بتحريف الكتاب المقدس. لقد بدأ القديس يوحنا الرد على الغنوسيين فى إثبات لاهوت السيد المسيح فى القرن الأول الميلادى.. ومذكور فى سفر الرؤيا "تعاليم النقولاويين الذى أبضغه" (رؤ 15:2)، وتكلّم بولس الرسول عن أناس هراطقة ينكرون القيامة ويقلبون الإيمان "اللذان زاغا عن الحق قائلين إن القيامة قد صارت فيقلبان إيمان قوم" (2تى 18:2).. استمرت الهرطقات على مدى الزمان، فإذا تجاسر أحد أن يُغيّر آية فى العهد الجديد؛ لكانوا وضعوا أمامه الآية التى تقول: "إن كان أحد يزيد على هذا يزيد الله عليه الضربات المكتوبة فى هذا الكتاب. وإن كان أحـد يحذف من أقوال كتاب هذه النبوة يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة ومن المدينة المقدسة ومن المكتوب فى هذا الكتاب" (رؤ 18:22-19). فمن الذى يجرؤ أمام هذه الآية أن يغيّر؛ يحذف أو يزيد كلمة من الكتاب المقدس.. ينظر الهراطقة بالمرصاد فإذا تغيّر أى حرف فى الكتاب المقدس؛ لقاموا بإعلان الحرب والفضائح بتحريف الكتاب. إن المسيحيين قد استشهدوا من أجل الإنجيل، وقد دفـعوا الثمن غالياً. فكيف يمكن إنسان أن يحرّف الحقيقة وفى نفس الوقت يضحى بحياته فى سبيل حقيقة محرّفة؟!! فمن جيل إلى جيل لم توجد ديانة فى العالم كله احتملت الاضطهاد وقدمت شهداء مثل المسيحية. منذ فجر المسيحية الأول وإلى ملء التاريخ.

و كيف يمكن تحريف الإنجيل مع وجود خلافات بين الكنائس؟!

حدثت انقسامات فى الكنيسة وصار هناك نساطرة، وكاثوليك، وخلقيدونيون، ولا خلقيدونيون.. جماعات كثيرة انشقت عن الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، فكيف يمكن أن تتفق هذه الكنائس كلها على التحريف؟! 
ومازال كل هؤلاء موجودين إلى يومنا هذا. وقد أصدرت لكم كتاب عن الكنيسة الآشورية تاريخها وعقيدتها بين الماضى والحاضر.. مازالت تقول هذه الكنيسة على نسطور إنه قديس وتذكر اسمه، وتلعن القديس كيرلس عمود الدين، والقديس ساويرس الأنطاكى تاج السريان.. ولا تؤمن هذه الكنيسة بأن عمانوئيل إله حقيقى، ولا بأن العذراء مريم والدة الإله.. وعلى الرغم من هذا كله لم تجرؤ هذه الكنسية أن تتهمنا بتحريف الكتاب المقدس..

و كيف يمكن تحريف الإنجيل بعد تعدد النسخ فى أنحاء العالم كله؟!

لقد كانت عادة المسيحيين عند دفن موتاهم. إنهم يضعون نسخة من الكتاب المقدس تحت رأس المنتقل. وقد وجدوا فى حفريات نجع حمادى فى مصر فتاة قبطية وتحت رأسها نسخة من سفر المزامير بأكمله باللغة القبطية من القرون الأولى للمسيحية.. كيف يستطيع أحد بعد ذلك أن يجمع كل هذه النسخ المنتشرة فى أنحاء العالم ليحرّف فيها؟!
"فقال الرب لى: أحسنت الرؤية لأنى أنا ساهر على كلمتى لأجريها" (إر 12:1). فهل الله لم يستطع أن يحفظ ولو نسخة واحدة من الكتاب المقدس؟!! إنه يوجد نسخ من الكتب المقدسة موجودة فى المتاحف، بعضها أجزاء من الكتاب المقدس وبعضها نسخ كاملة من الكتاب المقدس تشمل العهدين القديم والجديد موجودة مثل النسخة الفاتيكانية، والنسخة السينائية، والنسخة الإسكندرية.
فالنسخة الفاتيكانية خطت سنة 328م بأمر الملك قسطنطين، وهى محفوظة الآن فى الفاتيكان وكتبت فى مصر، وتتضمن العهدين القديم والجديد باللغة اليونانية. والنسخة السينائية خطت فى أواخر القرن الرابع الميلادى على رقوق مرهفة من أربعة أعمدة فى الصفحة الواحدة وقد عثر عليها العالِم شندروم فى دير سانت كاترين عند سفح جبل سيناء وهى موجودة الآن فى المتحف البريطانى. والنسخة الإسكندرية خطت فى القرن الخامس الميلادى، وظلت فى حفظ بطاركة الإسكندرية حتى عام 1828م حيث أهداها البطريرك لوكارس الكريدى (الملكانى) إلى ملك بريطانية شارل الأول وهى الآن محفوظة فى المتحف البريطانى فى إنجلترا.
إلى جانب أنه وُجدت قصاصات متناثرة من الأناجيل فى أماكن متعددة فى العالم موجودة بالمتاحف، ولم يحدث إطلاقاً أن وجدت قصاصة من صفحة من صفحات الإنجيل، ووُجدت مختلفة عن الأناجيل الذى بين أيدينا الآن. مهما كان عمرها، إن رجعت إلى القرن الأول الميلادى أو الثانى أو ما بعد ذلك.. لذلك لا يمكن أن نقبل إطلاقاً إدّعاء تحريف الكتاب المقدس.
أحياناً يرى البعض اختلافات فى الكتاب المقدس بين أجزاء وأجزاء. مثال لذلك إنجيل يوحنا يقول عن المريمات: "جاءت مريم المجدلية إلى القبر باكراً والظلام باق" (يو 1:20). وإنجيل آخر هو إنجيل مرقس يقول: إنهن "أتين إلى القبر إذ طلعت الشمس" (مر 2:16). لكن فى الحقيقة إن هذا ليس اختلافاً ولكنه سوء فهم من القارئ لأنه عندما يقول "إذ طلعت الشمس" يقصد نور الشمس وليس قرص الشمس. وعند طلوع الشمس من ناحية الشرق يكون الظلام باق من ناحية الغرب. فليس هناك أى تناقض. وأى تناقض ظاهرى يراه القارئ يكون نتيجة عدم فهم وسرعة فى الحكم على الآية.
فمن الطبيعى أننا نقرأ الكتاب المقدس فى خشوع، وفى احترام، ونسأل الآباء ومعلمى البيعة ونستشير أقوال وكتابات الآباء القديسين إذا اُغلق علينا فهم أى جزء من أجزاء الكتاب المقدس لأن الكتاب كله هو موحى به من الله "كل نبوة الكتاب ليست من تفسير خاص. لأنه لم تأتِ نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان، بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس" (2بط 20:1،21).
بعد كل ما سبق وأوضحناه؛ للرد عليهم نستطيع أيضاً أن نسألهم؛ كيف بعد أن كُتبت الأناجيل كلها وانتشرت فى العالم كله، يستطيع أحد بعد ذلك أن يحرّف فيها؟!! كيف يستطيع أن يُجمِّع كل هذه النسخ المنتشرة فى أنحاء العالم أجمع ليُحرِّف فيها؟!!

مكتبة الإسكندرية

الذين يتهموننا بتحريف الكتاب المقدس؛ لماذا حرقوا مكتبة الاسكندرية؟ إن أولادنا الأقباط العاملين بمكتبة الإسكندرية لديهم أوامر أن يكذبوا على السواح الزائرين المكتبة ويقولون لهم إن الأقباط هم الذين حرقوا المكتبة.. لماذا سنحرق نحن المكتبة؟!! وكيف نحرق نحن أقوال آبائنا أبطال الإيمان القديس أثناسيوس والقديس كيرلس عمود الدين؟! لقد أرسل بابا الإسكندرية القديس كيرلس عمود الدين البابا الرابع والعشرون رسالة إلى الإمبراطور ثيئودسيوس الثانى يقول له: أرسلت لك نسخة أصلية منسوخة من النسخة الأصلية لرسالة أبينا الطيب الذِكر أثناسيوس البابا العشرين لأبيكتيتوس عن طبيعة السيد المسيح (الكريستولوجى)، لوجود بعض أناس يحرّفون كتابات القديس أثناسيوس.. لذلك أرسل له النسخة الأصلية. ولو قرأت رسالة القديس أثناسيوس لأبيكتيتوس؛ تجدها تماماً مثل تعليم القديس كيرلس عمود الدين عن تجسد الكلمة وعن الكريستولوجى؛ مثلاً: يقول القديس أثناسيوس لقد جاء الله الكلمة فى شخصه الخاص، أى شخص الله الكلمة هو شخص يسوع المسيح نفسه ولم يتخّذ شخص من البشر وهكذا شرح القديس كيرلس عبارة "الكلمة صار جسداً" بمعنى أن الكلمة اتخذ جسداً؛ وليس أن الكلمة تحوّل إلى جسد؛ مثلما نقول "صار لعنة لأجلنا" أى حمل لعنة خطايانا وليس بمعنى تحوّل إلى لعنة..فمن هو الذى يحرق مكتبة الإسكندرية؟ هل بطاركة الإسكندرية الذين كانوا هم مديرى الكلية الإكليريكية بمدرسة الإسكندرية أعظم مدرسة لاهوتية فى العالم.. ظلت الكتب تُحرق لمدة ستة شهور، وبعد كل ذلك يأمرون أولادنا الأقباط أن يكذبوا على السواح ويقولوا أن الأقباط هم الذين حرقوا المكتبة. ولكن:

الحق يتكلم حتى ولو صمت. ويتكلم ولو بدا أنه قد ضاع لأن الحق لا يمكن أن يضيع
ولإلهنا المجد الدائم إلى الابد....أمين​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

بسم ربنا يسوع

 موضوعنا الآن سيتدرج للرد على أحدث ما صدر من كتب تتدّعى أن الكتاب المقدس قد حُرِّف وأن المسيحية ديانة فاسدة.. 

رأى الله فى الكتاب المقدس

لنرى معاً ما رأى ربنا نفسه فى الكتاب المقدس.. يقول الرب فى سفر إرميا: "ثم صارت كلمة الرب إلىَّ قائلاً ماذا أنت راءٍ يا إرميا فقلت أنا راءٍ قضيب لوز، فقال الرب لى أحسنت الرؤية لأنى أنا ساهر على كلمتى لأجريها" (إر 11:1-12).. عندما قال إرميا النبى: "أنا راءٍ قضيب لوز" قال له الرب: "أحسنت الرؤيا".. نحن لا نغفل العلاقة بين عصا هارون التى أفرخت وإنها كانت قضيب لوز (انظر عد17: 8)؛ وهى تُشير إلى التجسد الإلهى.. والتجسد الإلهى مرتبط بالله الكلمة.. وهنا نرى الارتباط بين "الله الكلمة" وبين "كلمة الله" فهما ليسا شيئاً واحداً.. ولذلك قال له الرب: "أحسنت الرؤيا" ثم قال: "أنا ساهر على كلمتى لأجريها"..لنرى رأى الله نفسه الذى تجسد ماذا قال؟ قال: "الحق أقول لكم إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل" (مت 18:5) هذا يُرينا دور ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى قال أنا ساهر على كلمتى لأجريها فى رؤية قضيب لوز؛ هو نفسه الذى قال لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس.. وقال أيضاً: "السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامى لا يزول" (مت 35:24)، (مر 31:13)، (لو 33:21).. وبذلك نرى أن الله قال عن العهد القديم (الناموس): إن حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة لا تسقط ولا تزول حتى نهاية العالم.. فالنقطة الواحدة فى اللغة العبرية تُغيّر معنى الكلمة كلها تماماً مثل اللغة العربية، فلو وضعنا نقطة واحدة مثلاً على كلمة "طهّر" تصير الكلمة "ظهر" غيّرت معنى الكلمة تماماً.. لذلك قال الرب لا يزول حرف واحد ولا نقطة واحدة حتى نهاية العالم..

طريقة كتابة الأسفار

لقد كان لليهود عادات وقوانين صارمة فى كتابة الأسفار الخاصة بالعهد القديم. مثل الاغتسال، وارتداء الثياب العبرانية، وأن تكون الرقوق من جلود الحيوانات الطاهرة، ويكون الحِبر أسود نقى من العسل والكربون، ولا تكتب كلمة واحدة من الذاكرة. والكاتب يقرأ الكلمة بصوت مسموع أثناء الكتابة. وعند كتابة اسم من أسماء الله. لابد أن يذهب الكاتب للاغتسال وتغيير الملابس، ثم يكتب بريشة خاصة، وحبر خاص. وإذا وجد فى نسخة ثلاثة أخطاء أو أكثر تُعدم هذه النسخة كلها وإن وُجدت غلطة واحدة أو إثنتان فقط؛ يقومون بتصحيح هذا الخطأ. ولذلك كانوا يستطيعون أن يحفظوا كل سفر وأجزاءه وسطوره وآياته وكلماته وحروفه. فمثلاً كان معروفاً عندهم أن حرف الألف ورد فى التوراة العبرية (أى أسفار موسى الخمسة) 42377 مرة لأنهم قاموا بإحصائه فى كل التوراة، وحرف الباء 38218 مرة. فهم يقومون بإحصاء الحرف الواحد كم مرة ورد فى كل التوراة، فإن نقص مجرد حرف واحد فقط يقومون بمراجعة السفر كله من بدايته ويتم اكتشاف هذا الحرف.وممنوع على الكاتب أن يكتب من الذاكرة أية عبارة حتى ولو كان حافظ المزمور كله مثلاً.. لأنه من الممكن أن تتغير ولو كلمة واحدة من تكرار الحفظ؛ فبدلاً من أن يقول "وعلى لباسى يقترعون" (مز 18:22) يخطأ ويقول: "وعلى لباسى ألقوا قرعة".. هذا ممنوع، بل أيضاً الكاتب ليس حُراً أن ينقل الصفحة الواحدة إلى صفحة ونصف مثلاً أو صفحة وسطر أو صفحة إلاّ سطر. وليس أيضاً حُراً أن ينقل السطر بكلمات أقل من السطر الأصلى المنقول منه. بمعنى لابد أن يبدأ الصفحة بنفس الكلمة التى فى الصفحة المنقول منها وينتهى عند نفس الكلمة التى فى نهاية الصفحة الأصلية. يكون مثل القرطاس مقفول، وعند الانتهاء من قراءة صفحة؛ يلف الرولل ويبدأ فى الصفحة التالية..

وحدة الكتاب المقدس

إن الكتاب المقدس بجزئيه العهد القديم والـعهد الجديد هو كتاب واحد. فلا يمكن أن نفـصل كلام الله حتى وإن كان مقسماً إلى أسفار، والأسفار مقسمة إلى إصحاحات. ونتكلم عن العهد القديم والعهد الجديد.
إن وحدة الكتاب المقدس يستطيع أن يشعر بها كل إنسان تعمل نعمة الله فى حياته، ويعمل الروح القدس فى قلبه. وقد قال القديس بولس الرسول: "كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ للتقويم والتأديب الذى فى البر، لكى يكون إنسان الله كاملاً متأهباً لكل عمل صالح" (2تى 16:3،17).
إن عبارة "كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله" تؤكد وحدة أسفار الكتاب المقدس. وكذلك قال معلمنا بطرس الرسول: "عالمين هذا أولاً أن كل نبوة الكتاب ليست من تفسير خاص. لأنه لم تأتِ نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس" (2بط 20:1-21). إن الكتاب المقدس يمثل ذخيرة أو كنزاً، وأمانة قد تسلمناها لابد أن نحافظ عليها. فكيف نجعل الكتاب المقدسيعيشفىداخلنا،وكيفنحافظعليهكوديعةمقدسةتسلمناه ا؟ 

الكتاب المقدس هو سر قوة المسيحية

قال القديس بولس الرسول: "فلا تخجل بشهادة ربنا ولا بى أنا أسيره بل اشترك فى احتمال المشقات لأجل الإنجيل، بحسب قوة الله الذى خلصنا ودعانا دعوة مقدسة لا بمقتضى أعمالنا، بل بمقتضى القصد والنعمة التى أعطيت لنا فى المسيح يسوع قبل الأزمنة الأزلية، وإنما أظهرت الآن بظهور مخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى أبطل الموت وأنار الحياة والخلود بواسطة الإنجيل" (2تى 8:1-10).
فكما أن السيد المسيح قد داس الموت بالموت، وانتصر عليه وقام من الأموات. فقد أرسل تلاميذه إلى العالم لكى يبشروا بالقيامة. وهذا هو سر قوة المسيحية لذلك يقول: "الذى أبطل الموت وأنار الحياة والخلود بواسطة الإنجيل". ويقول معلمنا بولس الرسول: "الذى جُعِلت أنا له كارزاً ورسولاً ومعلماً للأمم. لهذا السبب أحتمل هذه الأمور أيضاً لكننى لست أخجل لأننى عالم بمن آمنت وموقن أنه قادر أن يحفظ وديعتى إلى ذلك اليوم" (2تى 11:1-12). فهو يقول إذا وضعت فى السجن لا أخجل لأننى عالم بمن آمنت وأيضاً يقول: "ونحن نعلم أن كل الأشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله الذين هم مدعوون حسب قصده" (رو 28:8).

كلمة الله لا تقيد

وكذلك وهو فى السجن يقول: "إن أمـورى قد آلت إلى تقدم الإنجيل حتى أن وثقى صارت ظاهرة فى المسيح فى كل دار الولاية وفى باقى الأماكن أجمع" (فى 12:1،13). أى أنه عندما وضعونى فى السجن، وذهبوا بى إلى دار الولاية كانت هذه فرصة أن يسمع جميع الشعب الذى فى دار الولاية أخبار الإنجيل. وبذلك تقدم الإنجيل ولم يتأخر.
فمن الممكن أن بولس الرسول يُسجن ويُقيد. ولكن كلمة الله لا تُسجن أو تُقيد، ويقول لتلميذه تيموثاوس "تمسك بصورة الكلام الصحيح الذى سمعته منى فى الإيمان والمحبة التى فى المسيح يسوع احفظ الوديعة الصالحة بالروح القدس الساكن فينا" (2تى 13:1-14).وهنا يطالبنا بولس الرسول. أن نتمسك بصورة الكلام الصحيح فى التعليم، وبحفظ الوديعة الصالحة بالروح القدس الساكن فينا. فهناك وديعة صالحة قد تسلمت على مدى الأجيال من جيل إلى جيل.. من الأنبياء.. من الرسل.. وتسلمت للكنيسة.

الروح القدس حارس للكتاب المقدس
إن هناك حارس للكتاب المقدس وهو الروح القدس. فنلاحظ أنه لم يقل: "الروح القدس الساكن فيك" بل قال: "الروح القدس الساكن فينا" أى أن الروح القدس يعمل فى الجماعة، من أجل حراسة التعليم الصحيح، وحراسة الإنجيل. ولكن هذا يحدث فى جماعة القديسين وليس جماعة الهراطقة.
إن ذلك يذكرنا بعهد الله الذى قاله على فم إرميا النبى عن وضع الكتاب المقدس فى العهد الجديد: "ها أيام تأتى يقول الرب وأقطع مع بيت إسرائيل ومع بيت يهوذا عهداً جديداً. ليس كالعهد الذى قطعته مع آبائهم يوم أمسكتهم بيدهم لأخرجهم من أرض مصر حين نقضوا عهدى فرفضتهم يقول الرب. بل هذا هو العهد الذى أقطعه مع بيت إسرائيل بعد تلك الأيام يقول الرب. أجعل شريعتى فى داخلهم وأكتبها على قلوبهم وأكون لهم إلهاً وهم يكونون لى شعباً" (إر 31:31-33). فالمقصود بالعهد القديم هنا؛ هو موقف الإنسان فى العهد مع الله. وليس كتاب العهد القديم.

أجعل شريعتى فى داخلهم

قديماً كانت الشريعة مكتوبة على ألواح من حجارة، وعندما أخذ موسى النبى الوصايا العشـرة كانت مكتوبة بإصبع الله على لوحين؛ أربعة على اللوح الأول، وستة على اللوح الثانى. ولكن الله وعد فى هذه المرة بأن تكون الوصية مكتوبة على قلوبنا.إن الكتاب المقدس مكتوب على قلوبنا. وقد وعد السيد المسيح وقال: "أما المعزى الروح القدس الذى سيرسله الآب باسمى فهو يعلمكم كل شىء ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم" (يو 26:14). وأيضاً "وأما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بأمور آتية" (يو 13:16). وقد تحقق هذا الوعد عندما بدأ التلاميذ فى كتابة الأناجيل. فقد تذكروا كلام السيد المسيح.
مثال لذلك؛ عندما كتب معلمنا متى البشير الموعظة على الجبل. فالروح القدس هو الذى أوحى إليه بهذه الكلمات وذكره بها. فعندما نقرأ الكتاب المقدس ونحن مصلون وخاشعون، وفى حالة اتصال حقيقى مع الله. نشعر أن ما نقرأه موجود فى داخلنا، وليس غريباً عنا. كما أننا نعيش فيه، والله ينطق به فى داخلنا بقوة الروح القدس الساكن فينا. لذلك نستطيع أن نميز إن كان ما نقرأه هو كلام الله، أم كلام شخص آخر. ولذلك إذا فُرض أن شخصاً إدّعى أن لديه إنجيلاً، أو سفراً من أسفار الكتاب المقدس، وقال إن هذا السـفر ينسب إلى أسفار العهد الجديد أو أسفار العهد القديم. فإذا قرأنا هذا الكتاب بالروح نستطيع أن نكتشف إن كان هذا إنجيلاً حقيقياً أم لا بدون أن نشعر بالاحتياج إلى الدراسة أو التعمق فى التاريخ واللغات والعلوم.
إن الصغير مثل الكبير يستطيع أن يميّز كلام الله كما قال الكتاب: "ولا يعلِّمون بعد كل واحد صاحبه وكل واحد أخاه قائلين: اعرفوا الرب لأنهم كلهم سيعرفوننى من صغيرهم إلى كبيرهم يقول الرب لأنى أصفح عن إثمهم ولا أذكر خطيتهم بعد" (إر 34:31).

كيف يعلمنا الروح القدس ما فى الأسفار المقدسة؟

كانت توجد فتاة من أسرة مسيحية. عاشت فى مدينة الإسكندرية فى القرون الأولى للمسيحية. وكانت تدعى مريم، وقد توفى والداها وكان عمرها حوالى اثنتى عشرة سنة، وقد سيطر الشيطان عليها وانحرفت وهى فى مرحلة المراهقة والشباب. وعاشت حياة خطية محزنة جداً.وكان فى أيام الفصح يذهب عدد كبير من المسيحيين إلى القدس لحضور الأسبوع المقدس (أسبوع الآلام) وعيد القيامة هناك. وكانوا يأخذون السفن من ميناء الإسكندرية إلى ميناء حيفا، ثم يكملون إلى مدينة أورشليم. ففكرت مريم الذهاب إلى هناك لممارسة الخطية فى هذه الأماكن السياحية، وعندما وصلت إلى أورشليم حيث كنيسة القيامة هناك حاولت الدخول ولكنها لم تستطع، وبدأت تبكى لأنها شعرت بغضب الله عليها. وذهبت إلى أيقونة السيدة العذراء وبدأت تبكى. فسمعت صوتاً من الأيقونة يقول لها: (إن أردت أن تخلصى فاخرجى إلى البرية) فذهبت إلى الصحراء المحيطة بنهر الأردن، القريبة من جبل التجربة الذى خرج إليه السيد المسيح بعد عماده من نهر الأردن.
وبعد أن عاشت القديسة مريم ما يقرب من خمسين سنة فى البرية، قابلها القديس زوسيما فى الأربعين المقدسة. رآها من بعيد فظن فى البداية أنها خيال، فقالت له لا تقترب لأنى امرأة عارية وكانت الشمس قد لوحت جسمها فاسمر لون جلدها. فطرح لها العباءة الخاصة به، ثم بدأت تتحدث معه، وحكت له قصتها واعترفت بخطاياها. وقد كانت أثناء حديثها معه تتكلم من الكتاب المقدس. فقال لها كيف وأنت فى البرية منذ شبابك المبكر عرفت كل هذه الآيات، وأنا لم أرَ معك أى كتاب؟!! فقالت له إن الروح القدس الذى أوحى للأنبياء والرسل ما كتبوه فى الكتاب المقدس هو الذى علمنى ما فى الكتاب المقدس.ثم طلبت منه أن يأتى إليها فى العام القادم عندما يخرج إلى البرية فى الصوم الأربعينى، وأن يحضر معه الجسد المقدس لكى تتناول من الأسرار المقدسة. وفعلاً فى العام التالى ذهب إليها وناولها من الأسرار المقدسة، ثم انفصلت عنه بضع خطوات وبدأت تصلى. وقد وجدها وهى تصلى مرتفعة عن الأرض مسافة حوالى متر. وهذا يعنى أنها قد وصلت إلى درجة روحية عالية جداً. ثم ركعت وأسلمت الروح. فقام بدفن جسدها وكتب سيرتها.وقد دعيت القديسة "مريم المصرية" لأنها كانت من مصر ولكنها لم تعش فى مصر فترة سياحتها فى البرية، بل قضتها فى برارى الأردن. وهذا يوضح لنا أنه لا يجب أن نشعر أن الكتاب المقدس خارج عنا أو غريب عنا. ولا نسـتطيع أن نقبل أى إدعاء يقول بتحريف الكتاب المقدس.

من يستطيع أن يقف أمام كلام الله؟

إن الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله مثال لذلك "كـلام إرميا بن حلقيا من الكهنة الذين فى عناثوث فى أرض بنيامين، الذى كانت كلمة الرب إليه فى أيام يوشيا بن آمون ملك يهوذا فى السنة الثالثة عشرة من ملكه.. فكانت كلمة الرب إلىَّ قائلاً قبلما صورتك فى البطن عرفتك وقبلما خرجت من الرحم قدستك جعلتك نبياً للشعوب" (إر 1:1-5).
فقد قال له الله: "جعلتك نبياً للشعوب" هذه أذهلت النبى فقال: "آه يا سيد الرب إنى لا أعرف أن أتكلم لأنى ولد، فقال الرب لى لا تقل إنى ولد لأنك إلى كل من أرسلك إليه تذهب وتتكلم بكل ما آمرك به. لا تخف من وجوههم لأنى أنا معك لأنقذك يقول الرب. ومد الرب يده ولمس فمى وقال الرب لى ها قد جعلت كلامى فى فمك" (إر 6:1-9) جعلت كلامى فى فمك بمعنى أن ما سيقوله إرميا هو كلام الرب.. "انظر قد وكَّلتك هذا اليوم على الشعوب وعلى الممالك لتقلع وتهدم وتـهلك وتنقض وتبنى وتغرس" (إر 10:1) لا يهدم ويهلك ويبنى ويغرس إرميا النبى بيده، بل يفعل هذا بالكلمة التى يقولها. فإذا قال ستنهدم المدينة، تنهدم بالفعل. وإذا قال سيذهب هذا الشعب للسبى، يذهب الشعب للسبى.. فالكلمة تخرج من فمه وكأنه يأمر المدينة بالانهدام أو يأمر الشعب بالذهاب إلى السبى.. "ثم صارت كلمة الرب إلىَّ قائلاً: ماذا أنت راءٍ يا إرميا فقلت أنا راءٍ قضيب لوز، فقال الرب لى أحسنت الرؤية لأنى أنا ساهر على كلمتى لأجريها" (إر 11:1-12).
إن الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله. فعندما يتعامل الإنسان مع الكتاب المقدس، يجب أن يتعامل معه بكل الاحترام. فلا يليق أن يحاول الإنسان أن ينتقد الكتاب المقدس كما هو موجود فى العالم الغربى الآن علماء يسمون (علماء نقد الكتاب المقدس) فمن يستطيع أن يقف أمام كلام الله؟!!كلام الله ينير لنا الطريق كقول المرنم: "مصباح لرجلىّ كلامك ونور لسبيلى" (مز 105:118).
وقد قال الله لموسى النبى ولشعب إسرائيل: "ولتكن هذه الكلمات التى أنا أوصيك بها اليوم على قلبك، وقصها على أولادك، وتكلم بها حين تجلس فى بيتك، وحين تمشى فى الطريق، وحين تنام وحين تقوم، وأربطها علامة على يدك، ولتكن عصائب بين عينيك، واكتبها على قوائم أبواب بيتك وعلى أبوابك" (تث 6:6-9). وعندما يقول: ضعها على قلبك أى احفظها عن ظهر قلب، لذلك فإن هذه وصية إلهية بحفظ الأسفار المقدسة. وقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث دائماً يقول: (احفظوا المزامير تحفظكم المزامير).

استحالة تحريف العهد القديم

+ لم يستطع اليهود أن يحذفوا من الكتاب ما يثبت الديانة المسيحية :

+ لم يستطع اليهود أن يحذفوا من الكتاب ما يثبت الديانة المسيحية :
الدليل أن الكتاب المقدس لم يُحرّف؛ إن كل ما فى الكتاب المقدس مما يُثبِت الديانة المسيحية؛ لم يستطع اليهود أن يحذفوه؛ ولا نقدر نحن أن نُدخِله فى نسخهم إذا كان غير موجود من الأصل.
العجيب أن شعب إسرائيل بالرغم من عداوته للسيد المسيح، لكن اعتزازه بالكتاب المقدس والأسفار المقدسة جعله لا يحذف النبوات التى تكلمت عن السيد المسيح فى الكتب المقدسة التى شملتها قوانينهم مثل نبوة إشعياء: "لكن أحزاننا حملها وأوجاعنا تحملها ونحن حسبناه مصاباً مضروباً من الله ومذلولاً، وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا مسحوق لأجل آثامنا تأديب سلامنا عليه وبحبره شفينا" (إش 4:53-5) كلام محرج جداً لليهود.. لكن هذا يوضح لنا مدى حرص شعب إسرائيل على المحافظة على الأسفار بدون تحريف على الرغم من أن كلامها فيه إحراج لهم.
فهناك الكثير من النبوات والرموز عن السيد المسيح فى الكتاب المقدس الذى يمثل بعهديه أساساً راسخاً للديانة المسيحية. فالمسيحية لم تأتِ من فراغ ولكنها بُنيت على أساس نبوات سبق فأنبأ بها أنبياء قديسون قبل مجىء السيد المسيح بآلاف السنين.. وقد قال السيد المسيح لليهود: موسى كتب عنى "لو كنتم تصدقون موسى لكنتم تصدقوننى لأنه هو كتب عنى" (يو5: 46).. وقال أيضاً "أبوكم إبراهيم تهلل بأن يرى يومى فرأى وفرح" (يو 56:8).قد بُنيت المسيحية على أساس نبوات كثيرة، فمنذ آلاف السنين والله يعد البشرية لمجىء المخلّص.. وقد امتلأ زكريا من الروح القدس فى يوم ميلاد يوحنا المعمدان "امتلأ زكريا أبوه من الروح القدس وتنبأ قائلاً مبارك الرب إله إسرائيل، لأنه افتقد وصنع فداءً لشعبه وأقام لنا قرن خلاص فى بيت داود فتاه. كما تكلم بفم أنبيائه القديسين الذين هم منذ الدهر. خلاص من أعدائنا ومن أيدى جميع مبغضينا. ليصنع رحمة مع آبائنا ويذكر عهده المقدس. القسم الذى حلف لإبراهيم أبينا أن يعطينا إننا بلا خوف منقذين من أيدى أعدائنا نعبده بقداسة وبر قدامه جميع أيام حياتنا" (لو 67:1-75)...

ومن بعض النبوات عن السيد المسيح :

عن ميلاد السيد المسيح "ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابناً وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل" (إش 14:7). وتنبأ عن ميلاده فى بيت لحم "أما أنت يا بيت لحـم إفـراته وأنت صغيرة أن تكونى بين ألوف يـهوذا فمنك يخرج لى الذى يكون متسلطاً على إسرائيل، ومخارجه منذ القديم منذ أيام الأزل" (مى 2:5). وأيضاً تنبأ إشعياء وقال بفم الرب "لأنه يولد لنا ولد ونعطى ابناً وتكون الرياسة على كتفه ويدعى اسمه عجيباً مشيراً إلهاً قديراً أباً أبدياً رئيس السلام" (إش 6:9).
وكذلك عن هروب السيد المسيح إلى مصر "لما كان إسرائيل غلاماً أحببته ومن مصر دعوت ابنى" (هو11: 1).وعن دخول السيد المسيح إلى أورشـليم "ابتهجى جداً يا ابنة صهيون اهتفى يا بنت أورشليم، هوذا ملكك يأتى إليك هو عادل ومنصور وديع وراكب على حمار وعلى جحش ابن أتان" (زك 9:9).
وكذلك عن آلام السيد المسيح "ظُلِم أما هو فتذلل ولم يفتح فاه كشاة تساق إلى الذبح وكنعجة صامتة أمام جازيها فلم يفتح فاه" (إش 7:53). وكذلك من مزامير داود النبى "ثقبوا يدىَّ ورجلىَّ، أُحصى كل عظامى وهم ينظرون ويتفرسون فىَّ. يقسمون ثيابى بينهم وعلى لباسى يقترعون" (مز 16:22-18)

شِهادة يهودى :

تقابلنا مرة مع أحد المحامين اليهود خارج مصر بشأن قضية دير السلطان؛ ودار بيننا هذا الحوار؛ سألناه كيف تنال الغفران؟ فقال نطلب الغفران من الله. فقلنا إن الكتاب المقدس يقول إن الغفران بالذبيحة، وأنتم لا يوجد لديكم ذبيحة. لأن الهيكل قد هُدم منذ ألفى عام تقريباً، ولا يوجد الآن ذبيحة لغفران الخطايا حسب الطقس اليهودى القديم لأن الذبيحة الحقيقية هى ذبيحة الصليب.. ثار وقال لا؛ لا يوجد شئ يسمى ذبيحة بشرية، والله لا يقبل ذبائح بشرية.فعرضنا له ما هو مكتوب فى المزمور (22) ليقرأه إلى أن وصل إلى الآيات التى تقول: "ثقبوا يدىَّ ورجلىَّ، أُحصى كل عظامى وهم ينظرون ويتفرسون فىَّ. يقسـمون ثيابى بينهم وعلى لباسى يقترعون" (مز 16:22-18) سألناه هل داود النبى كان يتكلم عن نفسه؟!! أى هل قد ثُقبت يداه ورجلاه؟ فقال لا، لأنه مات على فراشه. وهذا مكتوب فى أسفار الكتاب المقدس. فقلنا له متسائلين: إذن عمن يتحدث هذا المزمور الذى يقول "يبست مثل شقفة قوتى ولصق لسانى بحنكى وإلى تراب الموت تضعنى لأنه قد أحاطت بى كلاب. جماعة من الأشرار اكتنفتنى. ثقبوا يدىَّ ورجلىَّ أُحصى كل عظامى وهم ينظرون ويتفرسون فىَّ يقسمون ثيابى بينهم وعلى لباسى يقترعون. أما أنت يارب فلا تبعد. يا قوتى أسرع إلى نصرتى. أنقذ من السيف نفسى. من يد الكلب وحيدتى. خلصنى من فم الأسد ومن قرون بقر الوحش استجب لى. أُخبر باسمك إخوتى. فى وسط الجماعة أسبحك" (مز 15:22-22)؟!. وفى النهاية اعترف المحامى اليهودى وقال (هذا وصف دقيق لصلب السيد المسيح)!!

ومن أمثلة النبوات أيضاً التى قيلت عن آلامه وصلبه "وعظماً لا تكسروا منه" (خر12: 46). وكذلك "رجل أوجاع ومختبر الحزن.. كشاة تساق إلى الذبح.. وجُعل مع الأشرار قبره ومع غنىّ عند موته على أنه لم يعمل ظلماً ولم يكن فى فمه غش" (إش 3:53،7،9).. "مع الأشرار قبره" حيث صُلب مع اللصوص وكان سيُوضع فى مقبرتهم، ولكن أسرع يوسف الرامى وأخذ الجسد من بيلاطس وتحققت النبوة "مع غنىّ عند موته".. "سكب للموت نفسه وأحصى مع آثمة وهو حمل خطية كثيرين وشفع فى المذنبين" (إش 12:53).
وكذلك قيل: "لأنك لا تترك نفسى فى الجحيم، ولا تدع قدوسك يرى فساداً" (مز 10:15). لأن جسده لم يفسد وقام منتصراً فى اليوم الثالث كقول المزمور "أنا اضطجعت ونمت؛ ثم استيقظت لأن الرب ناصرى" (مز 5:3). 

وأيضاً عن قيامة السيد المسيح فى اليوم الثالث "فى اليوم الثالث يقيمنا فنحيا أمامه" (هو 2:6).
وعن التجسد "طأطأ السماوات ونزل وضباب تحت رجليه. ركب على كروب وطار وهفَّ على أجنحة الرياح" (مز 9:18-10).
وعن صعوده "صعد الله بتهليل، والرب بصوت البوق" (مز 5:46). 
وعن حلول الروح القدس "ويكون بعد ذلك أنى أسكب روحى على كل بشر فيتنبأ بنوكم وبناتكم ويحلم شيوخكم أحلاماً ويرى شبابكم رؤى، وعلى العبيد أيضاً وعلى الإماء أسكب روحى فى تلك الأيام" (يؤ 28:2-29).. 
كل ما حدث فى العهد الجديد؛ سبق وتنبأ عنه الأنبياء فى العهد القديم. وهذه مجرد أمثلة أى قليل من كثير جداً من النبوات التى وردت فى الكتب المقدسة. هل بعد كل هذا يشككون فى صحة الكتاب المقدس؟! نحن لا نقبل أى إدعاء بتحريف الكتاب.

+ نبوات لا يمكن أن يقبلها اليهود ولكنها بكتبهم إلى هذا اليوم :

تنبأ الكتاب المقدس بأمور لم يكن اليهود أنفسهم من الممكن أن يقبلوها. وبالرغم من ذلك فهى موجودة فى كتبهم إلى هذا اليوم مثلما ورد فى سفر إشعياء النبى "فى ذلك اليوم يكون مذبح للرب فى وسط أرض مصر وعمود للرب عند تخمها" (إش 19:19). فاليهود يرفضون تماماً إقامة أى مذبح خارج أورشليم. وأيضاً مكتوب "فيكون علامة وشهادة لرب الجنود فى أرض مصر، لأنهم يصرخون إلى الرب بسبب المضايقين فيرسل لهم مخلصاً ومحامياً وينقذهم، فيُعرَف الرب فى مصر ويعرف المصريون الرب فى ذلك اليوم ويقدمون ذبيحة وتقدمة وينذرون للرب نذراً ويوفون به" (إش 20:19-21) هذا هو مذبح الرب الذى للعهد الجديد.. فمَن يقبل مِن اليهود أن يكون مذبح للرب فى وسط أرض مصر؟!! فهم مشتتون فى العالم كله إلى اليوم، ومع ذلك لم يقيموا أى مذبح خارج أورشليم، وإذ يحاولون إعادة المذبح مكان هيكل سليمان مرة أخرى، لكنهم لم يستطيعوا أن يعملوا هذا.. 

وتنبأ أيضاً عن مجىء العائلة المقدسة إلى أرض مصر "هوذا الرب راكب على سحابة سريعة وقادم إلى مصر فترتجف أوثان مصر من وجهه ويذوب قلب مصر داخلها" (إش 1:19).
من الممكن أن نجيب المشككين بأنه لا يمكن تحريف الكتاب المقدس لا فى العهد القديم، ولا فى العهد الجديد. لأنه لو قمنا بتحريف أى آيات فى العهد القديم فحتمياً كان اليهود سيحتجون ويهيجون علينا، ويقولون إننا نؤلف آيات لكى نثبت بها مسيحيتنا.. ولكن هذا بالطبع لم يحدث على الإطلاق ولم يحتج اليهود علينا ولم يقولوا إننا أضفنا آيات إلى سفر إشعياء أو إلى غيره من الأسفار.

+ بل وأيضاً لم يستطع اليهود أن يحذفوا أى لعنة من اللعنات التى ضدهم فى الكتاب المقدس :

كل اللعنات التى فى الكتاب المقدس على شعب إسرائيل؛ لم يستطيعوا حذفها، بل وكل التعييرات التى بلا حصر الموجودة فى الكتاب المقدس "وقد صار عقاب بنت شعبى أعظم من قصاص خطية سدوم التى انقلبت كأنه فى لحظة ولم تلق عليها أياد. كان نذرها أنقى من الثلج وأكثر بياضاً من اللبن.. لم يُعرفوا فى الشوارع لصق جلدهم بعظمهم.. أيادى النساء الحنائن طبخت أولادهن. صاروا طعاماً لهن فى سحق بنت شعبى. أتم الرب غيظه، سكب حمو غضبه وأشعل ناراً فى صهيون فأكلت أسسها. لم تصدق ملوك الأرض وكل سكان المسكونة أن العدو والمبغض يدخلان أبواب أورشليم. من أجل خطايا أنبيائها وآثام كهنتها السافكين فى وسطها دم الصديقين. تاهوا كعُمىٍ فى الشوارع وتلطخوا بالدم حتى لم يستطع أحد أن يمس ملابسهم" (مرا 6:4-14) تركوا كل هذه الفضائح مُسجلة ضدهم ولم يستطيعوا حذفها.. مَن مِن الشعوب يقبل على نفسه أن يقال عنه إن النساء طبخت أولادهن.. عبارة "من أجل خطايا أنبيائها" يقصد بها الأنبياء الكذبة الذين كانوا يتملقون الملوك ويكذبون عليهم.
ففى قول الكتاب: "ثم قال الرب لى وإن وقف موسى وصموئيل أمامى لا تكون نفسى نحو هذا الشعب" (أر15: 1)، فهذه الكلمات تعتبر تجريحاً لشعب إسرائيل..
فلو أراد اليهود تحريف هذه الأسفار لكانوا قد حذفوا هذه العبارة مثلاً، ولكنهم لا يقدرون أن يحذفوا ولا حرف واحد ولا كلمة واحدة من توراتهم، لأنهم وقت كتابتهم صفحة فى الكتاب المقدس يحصون عدد الأحرف فى السطر، وعدد السطور فى الصفحة كلها.. فكيف يُحذف بعد حتى ولو كلمة واحدة إن كان من المحال أن يتغير عدد الأحرف.
وأيضاً "وقال الرب لى فى أيام يوشيا الملك هل رأيت ما فعلت العاصية إسرائيل انطلقت إلى كل جبل عال وإلى كل شجرة خضراء وزنت هناك. فقلت بعدما فعلت كل هذه ارجعى إلىّ فلم ترجع فرأت أختها الخائنة يهوذا. فرأيت إنه لأجل كل الأسباب إذ زنت العاصية إسرائيل فطلّقتها وأعطيتها كتاب طلاقها، لم تخف الخائنة يهوذا أختها بل مضت وزنت هى أيضا" (إر 6:3-8) ما هذا؟! هل يرضى أحد أن يُسجّل على نفسه هذا الكلام ويتركه مُسجل عبر الأجيال؟!!
ثم يقول الرب: "اذهب ونادِ بهذه الكلمات نحو الشمال وقل إرجعى أيتها العاصية إسرائيل يقول الرب" (أر 12:3).. ثم بعد أن يقول الرب فى الآية 15 فى نفس الإصحاح: "وأعطيكم رعاة حسب قلبى فيرعونكم بالمعرفة والفهم" يعود ويقول فى الآية 16: "ويكون إذ تكثرون وتثمرون فى الأرض فى تلك الأيام يقول الرب، إنهم لا يقولون بعد تابوت عهد الرب 
ولا يخطر على بال ولا يذكرونه ولا يتعهدونه ولا يصنع بعد" (أر16:3) كيف بعد أن يعطيهم الرب رعاة حسب قلبه، لا يقولون بعد تابوت عهد الرب، ولا يخطر على بال، ولا يذكرونه، ولا يتعهدونه.. يقصد الرب بهذا بأن يُعلِمهم إنه سوف لا يكون لهم هيكل.. لا يقولون تابوت عهد الرب، ولا يخطر على بال، ولا يذكرونه، ولا يتعهدونه، ولا يُصنع بعد.. أى لا يوجد تابوت العهد، ولا يقدرون أن يعملوا غيره.. هذه الآية تُفسِّر كذِب الأساطير المخترعة التى تقول بأن اليهود سيؤمنون بعد أن يُبنى الهيكل لأنه واضح من كلام الرب فى هذه الآية عدم وجود هيكل لهم، ولا حتى سيخطر على بال.
فإن أراد اليهود تحريف الكتاب المقدس لكانوا قد حذفوا هذه الاتهامات التى ضدهم، واللعنات الموجهه إليهم هذا من ناحية، ومن ناحية أخرى كانوا قد حذفوا النبوات الواضحة عن السيد المسيح. 

+ فإن كان من يغيرّ فى تفسير الشريعة فقط، وليس فى نصها، كان يُحكم عليه بالموت، فماذا سوف يكون الموقف إذا قام أحد بتغيير النص؟!!

فالسيد المسيح لم يغيّر فى النص على الإطلاق، لكن قال لهم: "السبت إنما جُعل لأجل الإنسان، لا الإنسان لأجل السبت، إذاً ابن الإنسان هو رب السبت أيضاً" (مر 27:2،28). وسألهم "ألا يحل كل واحد منكم فى السبت ثوره أو حماره من المذود ويمضى ويسقيه، وهذه هى ابنة إبراهيم قد ربطها الشيطان ثمانى عشرة سنة، أما كان ينبغى أن تُحل من هذا الرباط فى يوم السبت" (لو 15:13،16) كانت المسألة مجرد حوار حول التفسير فقط، لكن لم يحدث إطلاقاً صراع حول النص. بل على العكس لقد شهد السيد المسيح للعهد القديم فى مواقف كثيرة كما أوضحنا سابقاً، وقد سألهم أيضاً: "ماذا تظنون فى المسيح، ابن من هو؟ قالوا له ابن داود. قال لهم: فكيف يدعوه داود بالروح رباً قائلاً: قال الرب لربى اجلس عن يمينى حتى أضع أعداءك موطئاً لقدميك" (مت 42:22-45) شهد الرب أن ما قاله داود هو بالروح.وإن كان المسيحيون حرّفوا الكتاب المقدس، لما سكت اليهود إطلاقاً، لأن الكتاب المقدس العهد القديم هو كتابهم.
إن لمجرد تفسير بولس الرسول بأن الختان كان رمزاً للمعمودية، قام عليه اليهود. ونذر أربعون شخصاً أن لا يأكلوا إلا بعد قتله لأنهم اعتبروه ناقضاً للناموس. وكذلك السيد المسيح عندما شفى مرضى فى يوم السبت قام عليه اليهود وحكموا عليه بالموت..

من تمم النبوات؟!!
إن المهم فى إتمام هذه النبوات هو أن بعضها لم يتممها أصدقاء للسيد المسيح، ولكن تممها الذين قتلوه!!
نبوة عن تلميذه الذى خانه "أيضاً رجل سلامتى الذى وثقت به آكِلُ خبزى رفع علىَّ عقبه" (مز 9:41). وأيضاً "فقال لى الرب ألقها إلى الفخارى الثمن الكريم الذى ثمنونى به فأخذت الثلاثين من الفضة وألقيتها إلى الفخارى فى بيت الرب" (زك 13:11) وهذا ما حدث بالفعل، فقد أخذوا الثلاثين من الفضة واشتروا بها حقل الفخارى.. 
إن رؤساء الكهنة.. يهوذا الإسخريوطى.. بيلاطس البنطى.. هيرودس الملك.. كل هؤلاء قد تمموا النبوات مع أنهم كانوا أعداءً للسيد المسيح. 
فقد تنبأ الكتاب عن قتل أطفال بيت لحم "هكذا قال الرب: صوت سمع فى الرامة، نوح بكاء مر، راحيل تبكى على أولادها وتأبى أن تتعزى عن أولادها لأنهم ليسوا بموجودين" 
(إر 15:31) فعندما أرسل هيرودس وقتل كل أطفال بيت لحم من سن سنتين فما دون، هرب السيد المسيح إلى أرض مصر.. لم يهرب من الخوف، بل من أجل أن يبدأ رسالته ويُعلِّم تعاليم العهد الجديد، ثم يقدّم نفسه ذبيحة فداءً عن حياة العالم كله.حقاً "من الآكل خرج أكل ومن الجافى خرجت حلاوة" (قض 14:14). لأن أعداء المسيح قد حققوا جزءًا هاماً من النبوات التى كُتبت عنه.

الاكتشافات التى تمت للكتب المقدسة

كان هناك بعض رعاة للأغنام فى وادى قمران جهة البحر الميت سنة 1945م، هؤلاء اكتشفوا قدوراً أثناء فتحهم لبعض المغائر، وعند فتحهم لهذه القدور وجدوا لفائف ورقائق لا يستطيع أحد أن يفردها. فذهبوا للمطران مارِيشوع صموئيل السريانى - قد زرته فى نيويورك مع قداسة البابا سنة 1989م - فاشتراها منهم ولكنه لم يستطع فتحها. فاتصل بالجماعات الأمريكية فطلبوا أن يشتروها منه؛ وبالفعل قام بتسليمها لهم. واشترتها الجامعة العبرية وفتحوا الأسفار، ووجدوا نسختين كاملتين من سفر إشعياء بالنص كما هو فى المازوريتك العبرى الذى منه تُرجمت النسخ التى بين أيدينا لسفر إشعياء المملوء بالنبوات عن السيد المسيح ويرجع تاريخ نسخهما إلى القرن الثانى قبل الميلاد.

استحالة تحريف العهد الجديد

قد قال السيد المسيح: "فإنى الحق أقول لكم إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل" (مت 18:5). وأيضاً "السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامى لا يزول" (مر 31:13) وهذا وعد من السيد المسيح بأن كلامه لا يزول..
وقال القديس يوحنا الرسول فى كتابته لسفر الرؤيا آخر أسفار العهد الجديد: "إن كان أحد يزيد على هذا يزيد الله عليه الضربات المكتوبة فى هذا الكتاب. وإن كان أحـد يحذف من أقوال كتاب، هذه النبوة يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة ومن المدينة المقدسة ومن المكتوب فى هذا الكتاب" (رؤ 18:22-19).
وقد حاولت مجموعة من العلماء بحث نتيجة افتراض فقد كتاب العهد الجديد بأكمله؟ فاستطاعوا أن يجمّعوا من خلال كتابات الآباء القديسين فى القرنين الثانى والثالث الميلادى آيات العهد الجديد بأكمله ماعدا 11 آية فقط. وذلك حسب ما ورد فى مرجع }نورمان جسلر ووليم نكس{ وأحصيت كتابات الآباء السابقين لمجمع نيقية فوجدوا أن الاقتباسات التى اقتبسوها من العهد الجديد 36289 آية؛ من الأناجيل الأربعة 19368، ومن سفر الأعمال 1352، ومن رسائل القديس بولس الرسول 14035، ومن الرسائل الجامعة 870، ومن سفر الرؤيا 664 اقتباس.. معنى هذا إذا حدث وفُقد العهد الجديد كله الـ 27 سِفر الذى وضع قانونهم القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى؛ من الممكن تجميعه مرة أخرى ماعدا 11 آية فقط من كتابات الآباء فى القرن الثانى والثالث الميلادى. إذا وضعنا إلى جوارهم كتابات قداسة البابا أو كتابات آباء القرن الثالث أو الرابع سيكمّلوا الـ 11 آية المفقودة.. 

كيف يمكن تحريف الإنجيل مع وجود هرطقات متنوعة؟!

هناك من الهراطقة الذين جادلوا ضد القديسين. أريوس ضد البابا ألكسندروس منذ سنة 313م. وأيضاً الحوار الذى دار بين القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى وبين أريوس فى أوائل القرن الرابع الميلادى. فأريوس كان ينكر ألوهية السيد المسيح، والقديس أثناسيوس كان يدافع عن لاهوت السيد المسيح. فلم يحدث إطلاقاً أن قال أريوس للبابا ألكسندروس أو للقديس أثناسيوس إن الآيات التى قمتما باستخدامها لإثبات ألوهية السيد المسيح ليس لها وجود فى الكتاب المقدس، لم يستطع إنكار أية آية استخدمها البابا ألكسندروس أو القديس أثناسيوس لإثبات لاهوت السيد المسيح لكنه كان يحاول إثبات هرطقته بالتحوير فى تفسير الآيات أو استخدام آيات أخرى يسئ هو فهمها وتفسيرها. كما أن الآباء أيضاً لم يحذفوا الآيات التى استخدمها أريوس أو الهراطقة والتى أساءوا فهمها مثل: "ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما أحد ولا الملائكة الذين فى السماء ولا الابن إلاّ الآب" (مر 32:13) مجرد حرف وكلمة "ولا الابن" لكن تركتهم الكنيسة.. وأيضاً "أبى أعظم منى" (يو 28:14) نقولها يومياً فى إنجيل الساعة الثالثة بصلوات الأجبية ولا يهمنا كلام الهراطقة وسوء فهمهم للآيات لأننا واثقين أن الكتاب المقدس بأكمله يثبت لاهوت السيد المسيح ووحدانية الثالوث القدوس.. فإن كنا فعلاً قد حرّفنا الكتاب كما يدّعى المسيئون ضد الكتاب، فلماذا لم نحذف كلمة "ولا الابن"؟ ولماذا لم نحذف من رسالة كورنثوس الأولى الآية التى شرحها قداسة البابا صباح اليوم أن الابن سيخضع لله "حينئذ الابن نفسه أيضاً سيخضع للذى أخضع له الكل كى يكون الله الكل فى الكل" (1كو 28:15).. لم نقم بحذف أو إضافة أى حرف لأن الكتاب يقول: "إن كان أحد يزيد على هذا يزيد الله عليه الضربات.. وإن كان أحـد يحذف.. يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة ومن المدينة المقدسة ومن المكتوب فى هذا الكتاب" (رؤ 18:22-19).
ومن المعروف أن المسيحية قامت ضدها هرطقات منذ القرن الأول الميلادى - ليس فقط فى زماننا هذا - ولم يحدث إطلاقاً أن اليهود أو الوثنيين أو الهراطقة اتهموا المسيحيين بتحريف الكتاب المقدس. لقد بدأ القديس يوحنا الرد على الغنوسيين فى إثبات لاهوت السيد المسيح فى القرن الأول الميلادى.. ومذكور فى سفر الرؤيا "تعاليم النقولاويين الذى أبضغه" (رؤ 15:2)، وتكلّم بولس الرسول عن أناس هراطقة ينكرون القيامة ويقلبون الإيمان "اللذان زاغا عن الحق قائلين إن القيامة قد صارت فيقلبان إيمان قوم" (2تى 18:2).. استمرت الهرطقات على مدى الزمان، فإذا تجاسر أحد أن يُغيّر آية فى العهد الجديد؛ لكانوا وضعوا أمامه الآية التى تقول: "إن كان أحد يزيد على هذا يزيد الله عليه الضربات المكتوبة فى هذا الكتاب. وإن كان أحـد يحذف من أقوال كتاب هذه النبوة يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة ومن المدينة المقدسة ومن المكتوب فى هذا الكتاب" (رؤ 18:22-19). فمن الذى يجرؤ أمام هذه الآية أن يغيّر؛ يحذف أو يزيد كلمة من الكتاب المقدس.. ينظر الهراطقة بالمرصاد فإذا تغيّر أى حرف فى الكتاب المقدس؛ لقاموا بإعلان الحرب والفضائح بتحريف الكتاب. إن المسيحيين قد استشهدوا من أجل الإنجيل، وقد دفـعوا الثمن غالياً. فكيف يمكن إنسان أن يحرّف الحقيقة وفى نفس الوقت يضحى بحياته فى سبيل حقيقة محرّفة؟!! فمن جيل إلى جيل لم توجد ديانة فى العالم كله احتملت الاضطهاد وقدمت شهداء مثل المسيحية. منذ فجر المسيحية الأول وإلى ملء التاريخ.

و كيف يمكن تحريف الإنجيل مع وجود خلافات بين الكنائس؟!

حدثت انقسامات فى الكنيسة وصار هناك نساطرة، وكاثوليك، وخلقيدونيون، ولا خلقيدونيون.. جماعات كثيرة انشقت عن الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، فكيف يمكن أن تتفق هذه الكنائس كلها على التحريف؟! 
ومازال كل هؤلاء موجودين إلى يومنا هذا. وقد أصدرت لكم كتاب عن الكنيسة الآشورية تاريخها وعقيدتها بين الماضى والحاضر.. مازالت تقول هذه الكنيسة على نسطور إنه قديس وتذكر اسمه، وتلعن القديس كيرلس عمود الدين، والقديس ساويرس الأنطاكى تاج السريان.. ولا تؤمن هذه الكنيسة بأن عمانوئيل إله حقيقى، ولا بأن العذراء مريم والدة الإله.. وعلى الرغم من هذا كله لم تجرؤ هذه الكنسية أن تتهمنا بتحريف الكتاب المقدس..

و كيف يمكن تحريف الإنجيل بعد تعدد النسخ فى أنحاء العالم كله؟!

لقد كانت عادة المسيحيين عند دفن موتاهم. إنهم يضعون نسخة من الكتاب المقدس تحت رأس المنتقل. وقد وجدوا فى حفريات نجع حمادى فى مصر فتاة قبطية وتحت رأسها نسخة من سفر المزامير بأكمله باللغة القبطية من القرون الأولى للمسيحية.. كيف يستطيع أحد بعد ذلك أن يجمع كل هذه النسخ المنتشرة فى أنحاء العالم ليحرّف فيها؟!
"فقال الرب لى: أحسنت الرؤية لأنى أنا ساهر على كلمتى لأجريها" (إر 12:1). فهل الله لم يستطع أن يحفظ ولو نسخة واحدة من الكتاب المقدس؟!! إنه يوجد نسخ من الكتب المقدسة موجودة فى المتاحف، بعضها أجزاء من الكتاب المقدس وبعضها نسخ كاملة من الكتاب المقدس تشمل العهدين القديم والجديد موجودة مثل النسخة الفاتيكانية، والنسخة السينائية، والنسخة الإسكندرية.
فالنسخة الفاتيكانية خطت سنة 328م بأمر الملك قسطنطين، وهى محفوظة الآن فى الفاتيكان وكتبت فى مصر، وتتضمن العهدين القديم والجديد باللغة اليونانية. والنسخة السينائية خطت فى أواخر القرن الرابع الميلادى على رقوق مرهفة من أربعة أعمدة فى الصفحة الواحدة وقد عثر عليها العالِم شندروم فى دير سانت كاترين عند سفح جبل سيناء وهى موجودة الآن فى المتحف البريطانى. والنسخة الإسكندرية خطت فى القرن الخامس الميلادى، وظلت فى حفظ بطاركة الإسكندرية حتى عام 1828م حيث أهداها البطريرك لوكارس الكريدى (الملكانى) إلى ملك بريطانية شارل الأول وهى الآن محفوظة فى المتحف البريطانى فى إنجلترا.
إلى جانب أنه وُجدت قصاصات متناثرة من الأناجيل فى أماكن متعددة فى العالم موجودة بالمتاحف، ولم يحدث إطلاقاً أن وجدت قصاصة من صفحة من صفحات الإنجيل، ووُجدت مختلفة عن الأناجيل الذى بين أيدينا الآن. مهما كان عمرها، إن رجعت إلى القرن الأول الميلادى أو الثانى أو ما بعد ذلك.. لذلك لا يمكن أن نقبل إطلاقاً إدّعاء تحريف الكتاب المقدس.
أحياناً يرى البعض اختلافات فى الكتاب المقدس بين أجزاء وأجزاء. مثال لذلك إنجيل يوحنا يقول عن المريمات: "جاءت مريم المجدلية إلى القبر باكراً والظلام باق" (يو 1:20). وإنجيل آخر هو إنجيل مرقس يقول: إنهن "أتين إلى القبر إذ طلعت الشمس" (مر 2:16). لكن فى الحقيقة إن هذا ليس اختلافاً ولكنه سوء فهم من القارئ لأنه عندما يقول "إذ طلعت الشمس" يقصد نور الشمس وليس قرص الشمس. وعند طلوع الشمس من ناحية الشرق يكون الظلام باق من ناحية الغرب. فليس هناك أى تناقض. وأى تناقض ظاهرى يراه القارئ يكون نتيجة عدم فهم وسرعة فى الحكم على الآية.
فمن الطبيعى أننا نقرأ الكتاب المقدس فى خشوع، وفى احترام، ونسأل الآباء ومعلمى البيعة ونستشير أقوال وكتابات الآباء القديسين إذا اُغلق علينا فهم أى جزء من أجزاء الكتاب المقدس لأن الكتاب كله هو موحى به من الله "كل نبوة الكتاب ليست من تفسير خاص. لأنه لم تأتِ نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان، بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس" (2بط 20:1،21).
بعد كل ما سبق وأوضحناه؛ للرد عليهم نستطيع أيضاً أن نسألهم؛ كيف بعد أن كُتبت الأناجيل كلها وانتشرت فى العالم كله، يستطيع أحد بعد ذلك أن يحرّف فيها؟!! كيف يستطيع أن يُجمِّع كل هذه النسخ المنتشرة فى أنحاء العالم أجمع ليُحرِّف فيها؟!!

مكتبة الإسكندرية

الذين يتهموننا بتحريف الكتاب المقدس؛ لماذا حرقوا مكتبة الاسكندرية؟ إن أولادنا الأقباط العاملين بمكتبة الإسكندرية لديهم أوامر أن يكذبوا على السواح الزائرين المكتبة ويقولون لهم إن الأقباط هم الذين حرقوا المكتبة.. لماذا سنحرق نحن المكتبة؟!! وكيف نحرق نحن أقوال آبائنا أبطال الإيمان القديس أثناسيوس والقديس كيرلس عمود الدين؟! لقد أرسل بابا الإسكندرية القديس كيرلس عمود الدين البابا الرابع والعشرون رسالة إلى الإمبراطور ثيئودسيوس الثانى يقول له: أرسلت لك نسخة أصلية منسوخة من النسخة الأصلية لرسالة أبينا الطيب الذِكر أثناسيوس البابا العشرين لأبيكتيتوس عن طبيعة السيد المسيح (الكريستولوجى)، لوجود بعض أناس يحرّفون كتابات القديس أثناسيوس.. لذلك أرسل له النسخة الأصلية. ولو قرأت رسالة القديس أثناسيوس لأبيكتيتوس؛ تجدها تماماً مثل تعليم القديس كيرلس عمود الدين عن تجسد الكلمة وعن الكريستولوجى؛ مثلاً: يقول القديس أثناسيوس لقد جاء الله الكلمة فى شخصه الخاص، أى شخص الله الكلمة هو شخص يسوع المسيح نفسه ولم يتخّذ شخص من البشر وهكذا شرح القديس كيرلس عبارة "الكلمة صار جسداً" بمعنى أن الكلمة اتخذ جسداً؛ وليس أن الكلمة تحوّل إلى جسد؛ مثلما نقول "صار لعنة لأجلنا" أى حمل لعنة خطايانا وليس بمعنى تحوّل إلى لعنة..فمن هو الذى يحرق مكتبة الإسكندرية؟ هل بطاركة الإسكندرية الذين كانوا هم مديرى الكلية الإكليريكية بمدرسة الإسكندرية أعظم مدرسة لاهوتية فى العالم.. ظلت الكتب تُحرق لمدة ستة شهور، وبعد كل ذلك يأمرون أولادنا الأقباط أن يكذبوا على السواح ويقولوا أن الأقباط هم الذين حرقوا المكتبة. ولكن:

الحق يتكلم حتى ولو صمت. ويتكلم ولو بدا أنه قد ضاع لأن الحق لا يمكن أن يضيع
ولإلهنا المجد الدائم إلى الابد....أمين​
يااااااارب تفهموا الكلام ده :yaka:​


----------



## Basilius (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

اخر مرة يا اسكندراني تحط مشاركات من النوع دة 
بلاش شغل العيال دة تاني 
ودة اخر تحذير اداري


----------



## al7kem (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

 لماذا تحذف مشاركتي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ارجو من الاصدقاء ان يقولو لي لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ انا في مشاركتي لم اضع اي شي قاله المسلمون بل من كبار المسيحين !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! هل لا تستطيعون الاجابه ثم تحذف المشاركه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اعترفو بعدم القدره..........


----------



## اسكندرانى (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*



justice_in_him قال:


> *الاخ اسكندراني، تفضل بعرض المخطوطات ولن يحذف ردك احد، ما دام ردك في صلب الموضوع*
> 
> *ولكن التعليقات والكلام الخارجي يجب ان يحذف يا عزيزي*
> 
> ...




شكرا لك عزيزى


غدا ان شاء الله سأبدأ بالنشر 


تحياتى


----------



## Tabitha (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*



اسكندرانى قال:


> كان دخولى فى اول الأمر تعليقى على هروب انستاسيا من المناظرة



يا إلهي! بأي عقل إنت بتفكر وبأي عقل بتفهم الكلام ! 

*أهرب من إيه وليه أساسا! وإمتى أنا هربت! 
*



يا اسكندراني لو سنك صغير قولي عشان اعذرك 
ولو بردك عندك اي مشاكل في استيعابك مافيش اي مشاكل بردك
قولي وانا زي اختك واكيد حالتمس لك العذر 


نفسي اشوفلك تعليق لي قيمة وداخل سياق الموضوع ولو مرة واحدة 
ربنا يشفيك يا اسكندراني


----------



## اسكندرانى (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

============================


ــ بداية أخوانى الكرام لمخطوطات البحر الميت أهمية ودور كبيرين لاثبات عدم تحريف كتاب النصارى ..وقد وجدت معظم مؤلفات النصارى حول عصمة كتابهم المقدس وعدم تحريفه تفرد بابا كاملا لمخطوطات البحر الميت لاثبات عصمة كتابهم ...
ــ نبذة عن مخطوطات البحر الميت تاريخيا:


قصة إكتشاف هذه المخطوطات : ــ 

فى أعقاب الحرب العالمية الثانية وفى منطقة قمران تحديدا .. وقف الصبي الأردنى محمد يبحث عن عنزته الضالة..
فرمى حجراً في ثقب في تل على الجانب الغربي للبحر الميت، على بعد ثمانية أميال جنوب أريحا، واندهش لسماع صوت تحطُّم آنية فخارية. ولما تفحَّص الأمر شاهد في الكهف العديد من الأواني الفخارية التي تحتوي على مخطوطات جلدية ملفوفة في قماش من الكتَّان .. وهى عبارة عن مخطوطات عبرية وآرامية قديمة للكتاب المقدس. وفى صباح اليوم التالى عاد محمد ومعه أحد أصدقائه إلى الكهف حيث ساعده على الصعود إليه وقد عثر بداخله على لفافات تحتوى على سبع مخطوطات ..
وسرعان ماظهرت المخطوطات عند تاجر للأنتيكات فى بيت لحم يدعى باسم كاندو ... وقد قام مار أثناسيوس صموئيل ـ رئيس دير سان مارك للكاثوليك السوريين ــ بشراء أربع مخطوطات بينما اشترى الأستاذ أليعاذر سوكينوك الثلاث الباقية لحساب الجامعة العبرية للقدس . ولما قامت الحرب سنة 48 على أثر إعلان دولة إسرائيل خشى أثناسيوس على مصير المخطوطات التى اشتراها ..فأرسل المخطوطات الأربع لعرضها للبيع هناك واشتراها ايجال يادين ابن الأستاذ سوكينوك ــ لحساب الجامعة العبرية فى القدس ... وهكذا أصبحت المخطوطات السبع الأولى فى حوزة الجامعة العبرية الاسرائيلية ..(1)

وعندما تم إعلان الهدنة بين الدول العربية وإسرائيل يوم 7 يناير 1949 أصبحت منطقة قمران تحت سيطرة المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية.. وبدأ الأردنيون ينظمون عمليات أثرية للبحث عن المخطوطات .. وقد انتهت عمليات البحث سنة 1956 باكتشاف مجموعة من 11 كهف تم ترقيمها ..


ان شاء الله سأنشر المخطوطات تباعا 

برجاء ارجاء اى تعليق حتى انهى النشر


تحياتى للجميع


----------



## أرزنا (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

سلام المسيح:

تحية لك  يا اسكندارني أنا سأعلق الآن ولن أنتظر نشر المخطوطات 
 ألف شكر لك على ذكر اكتشافات قمران في الأردن لما لها من أهميّة تاريخية في كتابة الكتاب المقدس


----------



## اسكندرانى (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*



sleiman64 قال:


> سلام المسيح:
> 
> تحية لك  يا اسكندارني أنا سأعلق الآن ولن أنتظر نشر المخطوطات
> ألف شكر لك على ذكر اكتشافات قمران في الأردن لما لها من أهميّة تاريخية في كتابة الكتاب المقدس




سليمان


اهلا بك اخى العزيز ..... وفى انتظار المتابعة


----------



## اسكندرانى (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

*حرر بواسطة My Rock مع تحذير*
*بسبب نقل العضو من مواقع اسلامية جون مصادر*


----------



## Basilius (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

*انجز *
*وبلاش الهبل و الهطل اللي عمال تنقلة من الكتب الاسلامية دة *


*اي مصدر اسلامي للمسيحية سيحرر *
*ودة اخر تحذير لك يا اسكندراني *


----------



## justice_in_him (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

*اخ اسكندراني استنينا كتير وتفطرنا على بصلة!! معلش على التعبير بس اثار قمران مافيش ايي حاجه تعيبها*
*لو اتكلمت قبل 15 سنه قبل ما يكشفوا عنها كلها كان ممكن المسلم اللي قلبو مريض يدعي انه في حاجات مخبينها اليهود والخرافات بتاعت المسلمين دي بس انتا جاي تتكلم في واحده من اكثر المكتشفات المسيحية اهمية مش عارف انتا عايز ايه*


----------



## اسكندرانى (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*



اسكندرانى قال:


> *حرر بواسطة My Rock مع تحذير*
> *بسبب نقل العضو من مواقع اسلامية جون مصادر*




طبعا انا قبل النشر قلت للادارة هل تقبلون النشر ام لا .!!!!!!!!!!!!!

انت ياروك تقول ان السبب هو نقل من موقع اسلامى

اولا مخطوطات قمران وهى تكشف تحريف الكتاب المقدس بالطبع لن ينشرها

اى موقع مسيحى ........

ثانيا لو فى اى تغيير فى تلك المخطوطات من حقك ان تعترض .... 

ثالثا اسجل احتجاجى على الحذف لانى قبل النشر استأذنت الادارة


رابعا فى انتظار رد من الادارة لأواصل باقى النشر

تحياتى


----------



## kimo14th (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*



اسكندرانى قال:


> اولا مخطوطات قمران وهى تكشف تحريف الكتاب المقدس بالطبع لن ينشرها
> 
> اى موقع مسيحى ........
> 
> ...



*!!!!!!!!!!!!! *

*مخطوطات قمران تكشف التحريف !!!!!!!!!!!!!! *

*فن قلب الحقائق ليه ناسه بردو *

*اجماع علماء المخطوطات على اهميه مخطوطات قمران فى اثبات صحه الكتاب المقدس *

*ولكن عند البعض تكشف تحريفه ..!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## al7kem (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

 ارجو ان تسمحو لي ان اعرض الدلائل على تحريف الكتاب من اقوال كبار المسيحين ومن المخطوطات ولكن اريد وعد ان لاتحذف المشاركات اذا اردت التحاور والدليل....وشكرا


----------



## fredyyy (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

*al7kem*
*ارجو ان تسمحو لي ان اعرض الدلائل على تحريف الكتاب *

*هل تريد أن تقف وقت الظهير في يوم مشمس *

*وتغمض عينيك وتقول إني لا أرى الشمس *

*الشمس تضيئ ولن ُتخفي ضيائها*

*الكتاب المقدس كلام الله محفوظ من التحريف حفظ الله لذاته *

*ولن يُفيدك ما أنت تفعل فأنت تريد تكسر الصخر برأسك*

*الكتاب المقدس يحمل لك بشرى السلام مع الله*

*فآمن بمن مات من أجلك وقام لتنتصر به*


----------



## al7kem (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

  الى الصديق المحترم fredyyy  اشكرك على النصيحى..ولكنك لم تجبني هل استطيع ان اعرض الدلائل من غير حذف المشاركه..ووعد مني ان لا اتي بدليل ليس من موقع مسيحي او من اقوال القديسين وشكرا


----------



## fredyyy (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

*al7kem*

*معلش لم تأخذ بالك مما كتبت *

*فالعبارة :*

*الكتاب المقدس كلام الله محفوظ من التحريف حفظ الله لذاته *

*تعني أن الله ُكلي القدرة, وهذا ما ُنريد أن نصف به الله*

*فإذا قلت عكس ذلك ... فأنت تتهم الله بالضعف *

*وأقول لك ما لديك هو قش سيحترق أمام كلام الله الصادق الذي نحمله نحن*


----------



## My Rock (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*



al7kem قال:


> الى الصديق المحترم fredyyy اشكرك على النصيحى..ولكنك لم تجبني هل استطيع ان اعرض الدلائل من غير حذف المشاركه..ووعد مني ان لا اتي بدليل ليس من موقع مسيحي او من اقوال القديسين وشكرا


 

لا نسمح بالنسخ و اللصق و التكرار
اي شئ جديد عندك اطرحه نقطة نقطة و سنتناقش

سلام و نعمة


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

*سؤال من الذي حرف الكتاب المقدس؟*
*هل اليهود ام المسيحين*

*وهذه صورة من مخطوطات قمران لسفر اشعياء يعود ل100ق.م فاين التحريف يا مسلم؟؟*​ 
*وهو مطابق مع الذي مع اليهود والذي معنا *
*سؤال كيف اتفق اليهود مع المسيحين على التحريف رغم الخلافات التي بينهم؟؟*​ 
* Chapters1-1 to 1-26*​


----------



## al7kem (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

  اولا لنتفق على اساس التحريف 

 أولاً : التحريف بالزيادة : بمعنى أنّ بعض الكتاب الذي بين أيدينا  ليس من كلام الكتاب الأصلي .

1- الزيادة في الآية بحرف أو أكثر  . 

2- الزيادة في الآية بكلمة أو أكثر . 

3- الزيادة في جزء من الكتاب . 

4- الزيادة في مجموع الكتاب . 

ثانيا : التحريف بالنقص : بمعنى أنّ بعض الكتاب الذي بين أيدينا لا يشتمل على جميع ما كتبه الأنبياء بالروح ، بأنْ يكون قد ضاع بعضه - 7 -

إمّا عمداً ، أو نسياناً ، وقد يكون هذا البعض حرفاً أو كلمةً أو آية أو جزءاً من الكتاب . 

1 - النقص في الآية بحرف أو أكثر . 

2 - النقص في الآية بكلمة أو أكثر . 

3 - النقص في جزء واحد . 

4 - النقص في مجموع الكتاب . 

  أي التحريف في تبديل كلمة بدل أخرى ، التحريف في تبديل حرف بآخر ، التحريف في تبديل حركة بأخرى 

ولنتفق ايضا على ضياع النسخ الاصليه: 

http://www.baytallah.com/insp/insp5.html


----------



## My Rock (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

يا اخ al7kem
هات من الاخر


----------



## Basilius (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

*ايوة بالظبط *
*هات من الاخر كدة و اتكلم *

*ثانيا ... انا لا اؤمن ان الله يوحي بالحرف و هذا رايي الشخصي فقط *

*وبما انك تتكلم عن النسخة الاصلية فهل ما نزل على محمد موجود الى الان ؟* 
*هل ما نزل من جبريل و دون اول تدوين موجود ؟*

*لا يا حبيبي انتم اخترعتم حكاية التحريف دي او بالاولى محمد لكي يقول ان الانجيل اللذي نزل على عيسى الخيالي ليس هوو هذا الانجيل فاين انجيل المدعو عيسى هذا ؟؟؟ مفيش *
*ثم لجاتم عوضا عن ذلك الى الحيلة و الخبث في ان ضياع حرف مع الالتزام بالمعنى هو تحريف *
*بل بالاحرى هو افلاس منكم *


----------



## enass (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

*اسمحو لي بمداخلة صغيرة 

التحريف هو تغير بعض الكلمات او الايات

والمسلمون يقولون عن ايات انها محرفه ويطعنون بها وايات يأخدونها كتنبأ لنبيهن...

اذا السؤال هنا هل لديكم النسخة الاصلية للانجيل حتى تكون متأكديين اية اية هي المحرفة وايها لا؟؟

ان كانت هناك انجيل اين هو؟؟ :banned:

من حرف الانجيل المسيحين ام اليهود وما هو الغرض من تحريف الانجيل؟؟!!

نرى انه يوجد نسخ من الانجيل ولكن اذا قرأناها سوف نجد ان الجوهر بها واحد:

قصة ولادة المسيح
موت المسيح على الصليب
صعود المسيح*

*ايها المسلم الم تمل من هذا الموضوع اجب فقط عن سؤال واحد اين النسخة الاصلية؟؟*

*الا تقولون بما معنا ان الله انزل الذكر وانه حافظ له؟ هذا ينطبق على القران فقط؟؟

طبعا لا بل على الكتاب المقدس الذين تعتقدون انه كان موجود وان الكتاب الذي بيدنا محرف اذا سؤالي هل الله الذين تعبدونه يكذب؟ ان كان هذا صحيح مرة اخرى اين الكتاب الذي حفظة الله؟*


----------



## fredyyy (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

*al7kem*
*وقد يكون هذا البعض حرفاً أو كلمةً أو آية أو جزءاً من الكتاب *

*معلش أخي العزيز روك بعض الناس قالوا لحكيم كلام *

*وجاي يستعرضة بدون تفكير *

*وأحب أحرق أحد هذة الكروت لحكيم (وهو معذور لأنه مش فاهم)*

*الآيتين التاليتين *

*إشعياء  61 : 2 *
*لأُنَادِيَ بِسَنَةٍ مَقْبُولَةٍ لِلرَّبِّ وَبِيَوْمِ انْتِقَامٍ لإِلَهِنَا. لأُعَزِّيَ كُلَّ النَّائِحِينَ. 
*
* لوقا  4 : 19*
* وَأَكْرِزَ بِسَنَةِ الرَّبِّ الْمَقْبُولَةِ. *

*المسيح لم يُكمل الآية ولم يقول (ويوم إنتقام لإلهنا)*

*ذلك لأن من بداية ظهور المسيح وحتى رفع المؤمنين المسيحيين لملاقات الرب في الهواء *

*هذة هي ( سنة الرب المقبولة ) وهذا ما أرد المسيح أن يخبرنا به*

*وبعد رفع الكنيسة من الأرض سوف يبدأ ( يوم إنتقام لإلهنا ) *

*وهذا ما سوف يراه كل من لم يؤمن بصليب المسيح*

*لوقا 21 *
*20 وَمَتَى رَأَيْتُمْ أُورُشَلِيمَ مُحَاطَةً بِجُيُوشٍ فَحِينَئِذٍ اعْلَمُوا أَنَّهُ قَدِ اقْتَرَبَ خَرَابُهَا. 
21 حِينَئِذٍ لِيَهْرُبِ الَّذِينَ فِي الْيَهُودِيَّةِ إِلَى الْجِبَالِ وَالَّذِينَ فِي وَسَطِهَا فَلْيَفِرُّوا خَارِجاً وَالَّذِينَ فِي الْكُوَرِ فَلاَ يَدْخُلُوهَا 
22 لأَنَّ هَذِهِ أَيَّامُ انْتِقَامٍ لِيَتِمَّ كُلُّ مَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ. *

*وهذا ما لم يكرز به المسيح لأن وقته لم يَحِن بعد *

*لأن المسيح جاء ليفدي ... وليس لينتقم *

*لكن الإنتقام أتي لا محالة ... وذلك بعد فوات أوان زمان قبول المسيح كالفادي *

*حينئذ سوف تتم تكملة الآية الواردة في أشعياء 61 : 2 (ويوم إنتقام لإلهنا)*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*




*سؤال اذا كان الكتاب المقدس فعلا محرف فلماذا لا نجد مخطوطة واحدة تقول ان المسيح قال كما جاء بسورة الصف61 وَمُبَشِّرًا بِرَسُولٍ يَأْتِي مِنْ بَعْدِي اسْمُهُ أَحْمَدُ هل يعقل ان كل النسخ احرقت واختفت والانجيل كانت منتشرا؟ ولماذا لا نجد اي شي من كتابات الاباء يشير او يلمح الى هذه النبوة من قريب او بعيد؟؟ هل اجد جواب عند المسلمين؟؟*
​


----------



## كوكو1971 (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

اخي العزيز
لي اصدقاء كثيرين مسلمين احبهم حقا
انا معك انه لا يجب الرد عليك بسخرية 
لكن اخي العزيز هل تسأل فعلا للمعرفة ؟
ام ان كل ما تريده هو اثبات وجهة نظر مؤمن ومتعصب لها؟
ارجو الرد بامانة لنفسك اولا


----------



## My Rock (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

رجاءا عدم الخروج عن الموضوع
الموضوع عن خرافة تحريف الكتاب المقدس
فرجاءا التزموا بالموضوع
كل المشاركات الخارجة تم حذفها
سلام و نعمة


----------



## georgesal001 (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: سؤال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟*

*سلام يسوع*
وين اختفيت يا al7kem الشباب منتظرين وأنا واحد منهم, شو رايح تجيب معلومات من على سطح القمر؟
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## grges monir (16 نوفمبر 2008)

لى تعليق على ما يقولة المسلمون حول هذا الموضوع انهم يريدون ان يقنعوا انفسهم بهذا الجهل حتى يعطوا سببا لوجود القرأن لانة اذا كان الانجيل غير محرف وخاصة انة يضم العهد الفديم  ولا بقول انة محرف ليثبت نفسة مثل القرأن


----------



## مونيكا 57 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

شاب سلفى قال:


> *هل الكتاب الذى تزعمون انه مقدس حرف ام لا0
> 
> ارجو الرد بنعم ام بلا دون تطويل*



[]*الكتاب المقدس لم يحرف بشهادة القرأن
الكتاب المقدس لا يجرئ بشر على تحريفة لأنة كتاب سماوى مكتوب بالروح القدس (روح الله)
الكتاب المقدس الله قادر على حمايته
أخى المسلم إذا كنت أمين مع نفسك وتريد معرفة الحقيقة *


]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64672​


----------



## +pepo+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

استحاله ان يقوم المسحين باتحريف؟​
سيصطدمون باليهود فى ما يخص العهد القديم

وسيطدمون بعضهم ببعض لان الاخلافات المذهبيه التى ظهرت بعد مجمع خلقدونيه فى القرن الخامس تمنعهم من اتفاقهم على التحريف

بالاضافه الى ان اقتباسات الاباء الاوائل حتى القرن الرابع الميلادى كانت تتضمن كل العهد الجديد فيما عدا (11 ايه)
فهل كان هناك شخص يستطيع ان يصل الى كل هذه المخطوطات و الترجمات وايضا كل الكتابات و اقوال الاباء الاوائل فى كتاباتهم ويصل الى اتفاق مع كل اليهود وكل المسحين باختلاف طوائفهم لعمل هذا التغيير (التحريف)
اين تم تحريف الكتاب ؟​أولا العهد القديم
لو كان مبداأ التحريف موجودا لحزف اليهود 


الاحداث التى تسئ اليهم والى انبيائهمالفترات التارخيه التى تشير الى عبوديتهم وذلهم مثل فتره العبوديه فى مصر وعنادهم المستمر لمشيئه واراده الله والاسر (السبى) فى بلاد ما بين النهرين


النبوات و الاشارات والرموز التى يمتلئ بها العهد القديم و التى تتحدث عن الرب يسوع المسيح وبخاصه انهم رفضوا الايمان به

تابع​


----------



## +pepo+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ثانيا العهد الجديد
ان التاريخ يشهد ان الاضطهاد والموت كان هو نصيب كل من يتبع المسيح ويؤمن بالعهد الجديد طوال القرن الثلاثه الاولى للمسيحيه باضافه الى انه ومع بدايه القرن الخامس اصبحت هناك الكنيسه الشرقيه و الكنيسه الغربيه وبسبب هذا كان هناك ما يمنع افاقهما على تغير ولو كلمه واحدة من الكتاب المقدس


----------



## +pepo+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

عنى محدش رد عليا ليه​


----------



## fredyyy (23 نوفمبر 2008)

zrozro قال:


> الشهادة بتحريف الكتاب المقدس من الكتاب نفسه​
> 
> 1 - (ارميا8: 8) كيف تقولون إننا حكماء وكلمة الرب معنا؟ حقا إنه الى الكذب حوّلها قلم الكتبة الكاذب.
> 2 - (ارميا6: 10) هاإن كلمة الرب صارت لهم عاراً لا يسرّون بها... لأنهم من صغيرهم الى كبيرهم: كل واحد مولع بالربح: من النبي الى الكاهن. كل واحد يعمل بالكذب. (ارميا 8: 10)
> ...


 

*1 - كلمة الكتبة هنا لا تعني كتبة الوحي لأن كتب الوحي كتبوا ما أملاه الروح القدس عليهم *

*ولم يُذكر عنهم ما جاء في ... متى 23 : 13 
* 
*لكنها وظيفة دينية وإليك الآية :*

متى 23 : 13 
«لَكِنْ وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا *الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ* *الْمُرَاؤُونَ* لأَنَّكُمْ *تُغْلِقُونَ* مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ فَلاَ تَدْخُلُونَ أَنْتُمْ *وَلاَ تَدَعُونَ* الدَّاخِلِينَ يَدْخُلُونَ! 

**********************

*2 - لم يذكر الكتاب هنا أن ما فعلوه بالكذب وما قالوه *

*أنه هو أقوال الله*

*بل أنحرفوا عاملين مشيئات الجسد ولم يُطيعوا أقوال الرب *

*وإليك قول واحد منهم كيف تصرف , وكيف كانت طبيعته قبلاً , وكان واحد من الباقيين ( غير المؤمنين )*

أفسس 2 : 3 
الَّذِينَ نَحْنُ أَيْضاً جَمِيعاً *تَصَرَّفْنَا قَبْلاً* بَيْنَهُمْ فِي شَهَوَاتِ جَسَدِنَا، *عَامِلِينَ مَشِيئَاتِ* الْجَسَدِ وَالأَفْكَارِ، *وَكُنَّا بِالطَّبِيعَةِ* أَبْنَاءَ الْغَضَبِ *كَالْبَاقِينَ* أَيْضاً، 

**********************
 
*3- أنظر م**اذا يقول الكتاب عن هويتهم *

*لم أرسلهم ولا أمرتُهم ولا كلمتُهم*

*إذا هم ليسوا رجال الله *

أرميا 23 : 38 
وَإِذَا كُنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ: وَحْيُ الرَّبِّ - فَلِذَلِكَ هَكَذَا *قَالَ الرَّبُّ*: مِنْ أَجْلِ *قَوْلِكُمْ* هَذِهِ الْكَلِمَةَ: وَحْيُ الرَّبِّ وَقَدْ أَرْسَلْتُ إِلَيْكُمْ قَائِلاً *لاَ تَقُولُوا*: وَحْيُ الرَّبِّ 

**********************

*4 - ما هذا الذي أضفته من عندك () باللون البني *

*لا ُتضيف ولا تحذف من كلام الله ... كن صادقاً مع نفسك *

**********************

*5 - بما أنهم ليسوا رجال الله لقد حرفوا أو بالحري إنحرفوا عن كلام الله *

*بأفعالهم وأقوالهم لكن كلمة الرب في الكتاب المقدس ثابتة ثبات الله في عرشة*

**********************

*6 - في هذة الآية قول الرب لكل من يُريد أن يعيش طاهراً ُمقدرا لكلام الله بالإنفصال عن الأشرار*

*( كقسيسيهم ) ؟؟ !! .... ما هذاالذي أضفته الى الآية ؟؟ !!*

**********************

*7 - الآية هنا تتكلم عن عدم إستيعاب عقولنا المحدودة ونحن في أجساد الضعف على الأرض*

*كل ما يُعلنه الله لنا وما للمؤمنين في بيت الآب من أمجاد *

*لكن سيأتي وقت سنعرف كما  ُعرفنا من الميسح*

كورنثوس الأولى : 13 
9 لأَنَّنَا نَعْلَمُ بَعْضَ الْعِلْمِ وَنَتَنَبَّأُ بَعْضَ التَّنَبُّؤِ. 
10 وَلَكِنْ مَتَى جَاءَ *الْكَامِلُ* فَحِينَئِذٍ يُبْطَلُ مَا هُوَ بَعْضٌ. 
11 لَمَّا كُنْتُ *طِفْلاً* كَطِفْلٍ كُنْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ وَكَطِفْلٍ كُنْتُ أَفْطَنُ وَكَطِفْلٍ كُنْتُ أَفْتَكِرُ. وَلَكِنْ لَمَّا صِرْتُ رَجُلاً *أَبْطَلْتُ* مَا لِلطِّفْلِ. 
12 فَإِنَّنَا نَنْظُرُ الآنَ فِي مِرْآةٍ فِي لُغْزٍ لَكِنْ حِينَئِذٍ وَجْهاً لِوَجْهٍ. الآنَ أَعْرِفُ بَعْضَ الْمَعْرِفَةِ *لَكِنْ حِينَئِذٍ سَأَعْرِفُ كَمَا عُرِفْتُ*.


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*احلى حاجة بجد المقالات الطويلة اللى بتكتبوها*
*بجد مش عارفة بتجيبوها منين ولا بتقروها أصلاً ولا لأ*​ 
*بس عاوزة افرحك*
*بأن القرآن نفسه*
*بيشهد بصحة الكتاب المقدس وبخلوه من اى تحريف*
*ياريت تراجعى كويس سورة المائدة وهتفهمى انا بتكلم عن ايه*​


----------



## cross in ksa (1 ديسمبر 2008)

قرأت 13 صفحه لم اجد شبها واحده من مسلم   استطيع ان ابحث وارد عليها فهل يوجد مسلم اكاديمى يستطيع ان ينقد مخطوطات


----------



## histamine (1 ديسمبر 2008)

ساعدوووووني
أريد أن أعتنق المسيحية بس في كم سؤال محيرني  

أرجوكم


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 ديسمبر 2008)

histamine قال:


> ساعدوووووني
> أريد أن أعتنق المسيحية بس في كم سؤال محيرني
> 
> أرجوكم



*أمامك منتدى الأسئلة, أسأل فيه عن ما تريد *


----------



## Christian Knight (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*الملكة اسيا لعبتك مكشوفة, أقرأوا ماذا كتبت هنا:
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65179
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1068922&posted=1#post1068922

طبعاً أنا عاذرك على انك مكسوفة تقولى انك مسلمة لأنه بالفعل دين مخجل, عموما قلوبنا معكى.*


----------



## الملكة آسيا (12 ديسمبر 2008)

ههههههههه  ربما !!

لكن انا لا مسيحية وولا مسلمة انا يهودية !!


----------



## oesi no (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*الملكة اسيا *
*ياترى يا يهودية *
*حاطه صورتك الرمزيه الصليب ومكتوب عليه *
*jesus is lord of all *
*ايه تفسيرك*
*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*ولا هى صورة تحبك الدور وخلاص*
*طيب هما اليهود مش مؤمنين بالعهد القديم انه من عند الله ؟؟؟*​


----------



## My Rock (12 ديسمبر 2008)

الملكة آسيا قال:


> ههههههههه  ربما !!
> 
> لكن انا لا مسيحية وولا مسلمة انا يهودية !!




نعم يهودية و تكذب الكتاب المقدس و تصدق القرعان و تعيش في مصر و هي تكتب اسرائيل في عضويتها

هذا هو اسلامك, اسلام الكذب و الغش و الخداع

تم ايقاف عضويتك لانك كاذبة و مخادعة


----------



## Christian Knight (15 ديسمبر 2008)

neno_512 قال:


> ماهو سبب اسلام عدد كبير من النصارى هذه الايام؟​



*أكذوبة دخول غير مسلمين إلى الإسلام تم الرد عليها أكثر من مرة بالمنتدى ويمكنك أن تراجع قسم الشهادات لتتأكد بنفسك أن المسلمين هم الذين يدخلون المسيحية أفواجاً وليس العكس
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=29
وستجد ايضاً شهادات العديد من المسلمين المتنصرين هنا
http://www.jitow-radios.com/tabid/105/language/ar-JO/Default.aspx[/B][/SIZE]**


neno_512 قال:




وما سبب تعدد الاناجيل؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...


نحن نؤمن بكتاب واحد وهو الكتاب المقدس, والكتاب المقدس يحتوى على73سفر, والسفر هو مثل السورة عندكم. ومن ضمن ال73سفر يوجد أربعة أناجيل, أى أن تعدد الأناجيل عندنا هو مثل تعدد السور عندكم.


neno_512 قال:




وما دليل الصلب من غير الانجيل لانى مش معترف بيه زى ما انتو عارفين؟
  بشىء من العقل بدون سخريه​

أنقر للتوسيع...


يعنى حضرتك مش معترف بالانجيل الذى كتبه الرسل اللى عاشوا مع المسيح وشهدوا صلبه وقيامته ومعترف بكتاب جاء بعد المسيح ب600عام وخالف الانجيل وكل المراجع التاريخية التى أيدت صلب المسيح وجاى تتكلم عن العقل!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

أشكرك يا الله على نعمتى المسيحية والعقل.*


----------



## Christian Knight (15 ديسمبر 2008)

الإسلام حق قال:


> طبعا محرف وأنتم تعلمون ذلك علم اليقيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
> 
> كل الله طبع على قلوبكم لانكم وقود النار



*نشكرك أخونا العزيز على اعترافك بعدم وجود دليل على تحريف كتاب الله وبأن حجتكم الوحيدة هى فرض الرأى والتى تعبر عن افلاسكم*


----------



## Christian Knight (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*الرد عل الادعاء بتحريف الكتاب المقدس من زاوية جديدة

منطقية ادعاء التحريف, كثيراً ما نتناسى نحن كمسيحيين هذه النقطة ويتجاهلها المسلمين عمداً لعدم قدرتهم على الحوار فيها. اسمحوا لى أن اشرح المقصود ب(منطقية ادعاء التحريف),...

يزعم المسلمون أن الله أنزل التوراة فحرفها اليهود.......
ثم أنزل الانجيل فحرفه المسيحيون.........
ثم أنزل القرآن وتعهد بحفظه........

لكن هذا الزعم يضع المسلمين امام ثلاثة مشاكل كبرى:

اولاً أنهم يتهمون الله بالاهمال فى حفظ كتبه وهو ما ننزه الله عنه كمسيحيين.
ثانياً أنهم يتعاملون مع الله على أنه كائن يخطىء ويتعلم من أخطائه ونحن كمسيحيين ايضاً ننزه الله عن هذا.
ثالثاً أنهم يتهمون الله بالغباء لأنهم يقولون أن الله تعلم من خطئه بعد المرة الثانية وليس بعد المرة الأولى, علماً أن الإنسان الذى خلقه الله يتعلم من أخطاؤه بعد المرة الأولى.

إذاً لماذا يضع المسلمون أنفسهم فى هذا المأزق؟
الإجابة بكل بساطة هى التعصب لدين الأباء والأجداد والذى يجعلهم يفضلون أن يعبدوا إله به كل الصفات السابق ذكرها على أن يستخدموا عقولهم ويعترفوا بأن الله منزه عن هذه الصفات.
كما أن هذا هو التبرير الوحيد الذى يستطيعوا أن يقدموه عن مخالفة القرآن لكتاب الله, ولهذا فأنا اسألهم...........

أيهما أكثر منطقية؟
1-أن نؤمن أن الله أنزل كتاباً يناقض كتابه السابق وأن الله مهمل فى حفظ كتبه ويخطىء ويتعلم من أخطاؤه بعد المرة الثانية؟
2-أن نؤمن أن الله له كتاب واحد يحفظه من التحريف وأن الله منزه عن كل العيوب السابق ذكرها؟

واترك الجواب لذوى العقول

+الرب معكم+*


----------



## Christian Knight (17 ديسمبر 2008)

يا هادى قال:


> *-
> 
> 
> النص ده اكتب اضافه ولم يكتبه يوحنا يعتبر تحريف ولا لا  *


*

النص ليس مضاف أخونا العزيز ونحن لا نعرف من فادى هذا وبالتالى لا يوجد أى تحريف.
ثم هل أى شخص يدعى إنه مسيحى ويقول أن الكتاب المقدس محرف يبقى كلامه حجة علينا؟
أنا شخصياً مستعد أجيبلك شهادة خمسين من علماء الشيعة ومنهم الخمينى بأن القرآن محرف, فهل ستعتبر كلامهم حجة عليك كمسلم؟


يا هادى قال:



			وبالمناسبه هو كتابك اتكتب قبل ما تتعرف المسيحيه ولا بعدها ؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


يا هادى قال:


> شكرا



سؤالك غير واضح, ما معنى قبل ما تتعرف المسيحية ولا بعدها؟

العفو


----------



## Rosetta (15 يناير 2009)

> 10\40--من يقبلهم يقبلني ومن يقبلني يقبل الذي ارسلني اي ان عيس رسول الله ولكن نسي المحرف ان يحرفها



*اخي العزيز انا ساعلق فقط على هذه الاية و ساترك الباقي لزملائي لانني لست بمحاورة..

المسيح هو روح الله و عندما تحدث بهذه الكلمات فقد كان الناسوت هو الذي يتكلم اي الطبيعة البشرية .. لان المسيح هو الله المتجسد .كما ان المسيح قال (انا و الاب واحد) (من راني فقد رأى الاب)..طبعا الاية واضحة و ما بدها شرح..
بس انا متاكدة انك مش هتستوعبها انت و زملائك المسلمين..لانه تجسد الله على هيئة البشر في المسيح لايستطيع العقل البشري المحدود المتعلق بالامور الدنيوية ان يستوعبها.. فانا اعذرك!!!​*


----------



## suf_ch (16 يناير 2009)

المسلمين في افلاس دائم وذلك لالغائهم العقل .. حيث امرهم قرأنهم بعدم الجدال واخذ القرأن كما هو بعيوبه ومشاكله وتناقضاته الذي اطلقوا عليه الناسخ والمنسوخ وغيره ..

المسيح هو الطريق والحق والحياة​


----------



## ماجد1963 (19 فبراير 2009)

تحياتي لكم وهذه بصدق اول مشاركة لى في هذا المنتدى واود ان اوضح لكم بصدق وموضوعية ما يجول بخاطري وانا اتصفح محتوياته وما يثار به من قضايا هي في الواقع تضعنا امام عقائد تؤدي لاتخاذ اخطر واهم القرارات التي من شأنها تقرير مصيرنا ولذلك فاني التمس منكم الانتباه الى ما يلي :
1- من الواجب لاي حوار يؤمل منه الوصول بالمطلعين عليه الى خلاصات واسنتاجات منطقية وهذا ببساطة لا يمكن تحقيقه الا بالاتفاق على قواعد للحوار وهذا بالطبع لا يعني تقييد المحتوى الذي يخدم موضوع الحوار بل القالب الذي يقدم فيه وبعنى ادق وضع منهج لما يمكن ان اسميه اخلاقيات الحوار .
2- ان اي خلاصات واي استنتاجات منطقية لا شك انها ستعبد الطريق وتسهل الوصول الى الحقيقة والتي يجب ان تكون هي غاية المتحاورين ولذلك على الجميع ان يضع تعاطفه مع القناعات التي يحملها قبل واثناء الحوار جانبا ويبدي موضوعية مطلقة مع مادة الحوار .
3- ان محاولة الوصول الى انتصار نفسي او معنوي على حساب المنطق الصحيح لن يؤدي في الحقيقة الى الوصول الى الغاية المرجوة لاي متحاور صادق فليس الامر هنا موضوع انتصار انتخابات رئاسية او ما شابه بل الانتصار بالوصول الى الحقيقة .
4- ان الوصول الى الاستنتاج بجهل اي من المتحاورين لا يعني بالضرورة صحة موقف الطرف الاخر بل يجب الوصول الى صيغة وخلاصة تقنع الجميع الجاهل والعالم .
5- احيانا يؤدي عرض جزء مبتور من حقيقة لموضوع ما الى قلب هذه الحقيقة 180 درجة ولذلك فان الاحاطة والشمولية في مثل هذه الحالات شرط موضوعي يفرض نفسه .
6- ان احترام الطرف الاخر هو امر في غاية الاهمية لاننا اذا التزمنا النقاط التي ذكرتها سابقا فاننا نكون شركاء متساوون بالبحث الصادق عن الحقيقة .


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 فبراير 2009)

ماجد1963 قال:


> تحياتي لكم وهذه بصدق اول مشاركة لى في هذا المنتدى واود ان اوضح لكم بصدق وموضوعية ما يجول بخاطري وانا اتصفح محتوياته وما يثار به من قضايا هي في الواقع تضعنا امام عقائد تؤدي لاتخاذ اخطر واهم القرارات التي من شأنها تقرير مصيرنا ولذلك فاني التمس منكم الانتباه الى ما يلي :
> 1- من الواجب لاي حوار يؤمل منه الوصول بالمطلعين عليه الى خلاصات واسنتاجات منطقية وهذا ببساطة لا يمكن تحقيقه الا بالاتفاق على قواعد للحوار وهذا بالطبع لا يعني تقييد المحتوى الذي يخدم موضوع الحوار بل القالب الذي يقدم فيه وبعنى ادق وضع منهج لما يمكن ان اسميه اخلاقيات الحوار .
> 2- ان اي خلاصات واي استنتاجات منطقية لا شك انها ستعبد الطريق وتسهل الوصول الى الحقيقة والتي يجب ان تكون هي غاية المتحاورين ولذلك على الجميع ان يضع تعاطفه مع القناعات التي يحملها قبل واثناء الحوار جانبا ويبدي موضوعية مطلقة مع مادة الحوار .
> 3- ان محاولة الوصول الى انتصار نفسي او معنوي على حساب المنطق الصحيح لن يؤدي في الحقيقة الى الوصول الى الغاية المرجوة لاي متحاور صادق فليس الامر هنا موضوع انتصار انتخابات رئاسية او ما شابه بل الانتصار بالوصول الى الحقيقة .
> ...




*حسناً, نتمنى أن نراك مع باقى أخوانك تطبقون هذا المنهج
تحياتى*


----------



## ماجد1963 (19 فبراير 2009)

*تم تحرير الرد بواسطة My Rock*
*لتطرق العضو للقرأن و النصوص الاسلامية*


----------



## abdoelrhman (21 فبراير 2009)

*تم تحرير الرد بواسطة My Rock*
*لعدم احتواء الرد على اي دليل بل إفتراء شخصي لا يقدم و لا يأخر*


----------



## عماد حسين (13 مارس 2009)

سلام ونعمة برجاء توضيح معنى كلمة المسيح...... شكرا:Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## jamil (17 مارس 2009)

اخى القائل بان الكتاب المقدس محرف ....... اقول لكم اولك هل لديك الكتاب الغير محرف حسب رايكم ... طبعا لا لان كل هذه ابتداعات من قبل المسلمين ليضعو الشكوك فى نفوسنا ولكننا اقوى من هذه المواضيع كلها بالاضافه الى ذلك انتم تقولون بان سيدنا يسوع المسيح روح الله حسب ما مدون بالقران لديكم وانتم نفسكم لا تومنون بهذه العباره ولننا نومن بها ونومن الا ب والابن وايضا الروح القدس هما واحد فهذه اكبر منكم لتفهموها ولو فهمتم هذه لتحولت حياتكم مباشرة.


----------



## fredyyy (24 مارس 2009)

sadory قال:


> ............ اذا انتم تعبدون الملائكة وما رائيكم فى باقى الملائكة وانتم تعلمون ان روح القدس منهم هل هم اخوة لله يعنى ربنا له اخوة
> ....


 

*لا لا لا إنت كدة غير جادي في سؤالك *

*صحح معلوماتك وبلاش لخبطة في أمور الله*

*قبل أن أطلب حذف عضويتك للتشتيت المتعمد*

*مشرف الأجوبة والأسئلة المسيحية*


----------



## fredyyy (25 مارس 2009)

sadory قال:


> .... وتحكموا عقولكم وبلاش فبركة او سفسطة فى الاجابة ياريت بلاش حذف لانه دليل على الافلاس العقلى


 



*يجب الإلتزام بآداب الحديث *


----------



## fredyyy (25 مارس 2009)

sadory قال:


> ... يريد الغاء العقل ام الذى يريد استعماله فليشهد القارئ انى اخاطبك بالعقل لانه هو الوحيد الذى يحكم بينى بينك وانك تريد منى ان اغيب عقلى فلا يلعب دوره فى الحياة اذا لما خلقه الله


 


*من طلب منك ذلك ... هل تكذب وتريدني أن أصدقك*

*أم أنت تعبِّر عن نفسك ... الكلام ده عندك فقط ( ولا تسألوا عن .... )*

*الباقي أنت عارفه ... **حدد سؤال بتركيز *


----------



## انت الفادي (25 مارس 2009)

sadory قال:


> سيبك من قضية غالب ومغلوب  خليك اكبر من هذا خلى القضية الوصول للحق   والله انى اتمنا من الله العلى القدير ان  يهديك لما يحب ويرضى  وانى احب لك الخير لان الدنيا لا تغنى عن  الاخرة شيئا    وان الانسان  يحاسب فى الاخرة على اعماله   ويتمنى المخطاء الرجوع بعد موته للدنيا ليصحح معتقده  ولكن لا رجوع   وانى سالت هذه الاسئلة  ولم ارى  اجابة  ان تقول انى اكذب اين هو الكذب ان اتحدث بالعقل لم الغى جانب العقل واريد الخير واهدد بالطرد       والغاء عضويتى    المهم ما فيه مشكلة ان شاء الله  واتمنا ان يكون هدفك الوصول لرضى الله سبحانه  وياريت تكون بيننا اخوة صادقة  من خلال  معرفة الحق والعمل به ومعرفة الباطل وتركه والتنفير منه  ارجو ان توسع صدرك  وتعلم انى احبك و احب لك الخير والله



*الاخ سادوري..
لا تندفع في اجاباتك بهذه الحماسة متخليا عن الحزر و التفكير حتي لا تدحل نفسك في احراجات.
بأختصار شديد..
لماذا تستنكر الثالوث القدوس؟؟؟
الست انت ايضا لديك عقل و روح و جسد؟؟
فهل اقدر ان اقول ان عقلك هو جسدك؟؟؟ او روحك هي عقلك؟؟؟ بالطبع لا.. و مع ذلك فعقلك يمثلك و جسدك يمثلك ايضا و روحك تمثلك ايضا.
ام لديك رأي اخر؟؟؟ ان نسمي عقلك و روحك و جسدك ثلاث اشخاص مختلفين عنك؟؟؟
لديك الفرصة ان تستخدم العقل بطريقة جيدة و ستكتشف ان الثالوث لا يشرح ثلاثة اشخاص بل شرح الاله الواحد. 
فتأني مستقبلا في مشاركاتك.

ثانيا: الروح القدس ليس هو ملاك.. بل هو احد الاقانيم الثلاثة. هو روح الله. و هذه مشكلة وقع فيها القرأن.. لانه لو قال ان الروح القدس هو روح الله.. اذن فهو يثبت ان هناك علي الاقل اقنومين. و كي يخرج من المأذق فقال ان الروح القدس هو ملاك (جبريل) و لكنه وقع في خطاء اخر.. انه لا يوجد روح قدوس سوي روح الله.. و ذلك في حد ذاته اشراك بالله.

ثالثا: الموضوع يتحدث عن هل الكتاب المقدس محرف؟؟
دعنا نعود الي الموضوع.و كفي تشتيت و خروج عن الموضوع.. لان  الهنا اله نظام.. هل لديك اضافة علي ردودنا بصدد الموضوع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (25 مارس 2009)

الاخ انت الفادي المحترم
تحية طيبة
ارجو ان تسمح لي بهذه المداخله 
في القران وردت كلمة يحرفون 3 مرات ( سورة النساء الايه 46 وكذلك مرتان في سورة المائدة الايه 13 و 41 ) ولنرى *تفسير مفاتيح الغيب ، التفسير الكبير/ الرازي *
في تفسير سورة النساء 46 يقول
فإن قيل: كيف يمكن هذا في الكتاب الذي بلغت آحاد حروفه وكلماته مبلغ التواتر المشهور في الشرق والغرب؟

قلنا لعله يقال: القوم كانوا قليلين، والعلماء بالكتاب كانوا في غاية القلة فقدروا على هذا التحريف، *والثاني: أن المراد بالتحريف: إلقاء الشبه الباطلة، والتأويلات الفاسدة، وصرف اللفظ عن معناه الحق إلى معنى باطل بوجوه الحيل اللفظية، كما يفعله أهل البدعة في زماننا هذا بالآيات المخالفة لمذاهبهم، وهذا هو الأصح*. الثالث: أنهم كانوا يدخلون على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ويسألونه عن أمر فيخبرهم ليأخذوا به، فإذا خرجوا من عنده حرفوا كلامه.
المسألة الرابعة: ذكر الله تعالى ههنا: { عَن مَّوٰضِعِهِ } وفي المائدة
{ مِن بَعْدِ مَوٰضِعِهِ }
*[المائدة: 41] والفرق أنا إذا فسرنا التحريف بالتأويلات الباطلة، فههنا قوله: { يُحَرّفُونَ ٱلْكَلِمَ عَن مَّوٰضِعِهِ } معناه: أنهم يذكرون التأويلات الفاسدة لتلك النصوص، فههنا قوله: { يُحَرّفُونَ ٱلْكَلِمَ عَن مَّوٰضِعِهِ } معناه: أنهم يذكرون التأويلات الفاسدة لتلك النصوص، وليس فيه بيان أنهم يخرجون تلك اللفظة من الكتاب. *
وفي تفسيره لسورة المائده الايه 13 يقول
*ثم أنه تعالى ذكر بعض ما هو من نتائج تلك القسوة فقال { يُحَرّفُونَ ٱلْكَلِمَ عَن مَّوٰضِعِهِ } وهذا التحريف يحتمل التأويل الباطل، ويحتمل تغيير اللفظ، وقد بينا فيما تقدم أن الأول أولى لأن الكتاب المنقول بالتواتر لا يتأتى فيه تغيير اللفظ.*
وقوله في تفسير المائده الايه 41 فيقول
يقول الرازي
ثم إنه تعالى وصف هؤلاء اليهود بصفة أخرى فقال { يُحَرّفُونَ ٱلْكَلِمَ مِن بَعْدِ مَوٰضِعِهِ } أي من بعد أن وضعه الله مواضعه، أي فرض فروضه وأحل حلاله وحرّم حرامه.
 قال المفسرون:
اذن فنستنتج ان التحريف المقصود منه هو التغير بالتاويل والمعنى وليس التغيير الا اذا اعتبرنا التفاسير الكثيرة للقران كلها تحريفا
تقبل احترامي


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (26 مارس 2009)

> ممكن حد يجوبنى ويقولى لى اجابه سوال سالنى ايه شاب مسلم ما هو مفتاح الجنه ولك جزيل الشكر
> ويبعتلى الرد على الايميل بتاعى elzawawy1986@yaoo.com


الجواب وبكل بساطه لا الله الا الله المسيح هو الله​وشكرا لك


----------



## fredyyy (28 مارس 2009)

sadory قال:


> ... هل يعقل ان هذه الكتب المتناقضة نزلت من عند الله هل ممكن الله ينزل كتبا متناقضة .....


 


*الأستاذ / sadory*

*لِما تتهم الله بالكذب ... هل الله غير قادر أن يحفظ كلمته ؟*

*أنا ُأقر أن الله قادر أنه إذا أعطانا كلمته فهو قادر أن يحفظها وإلا فلن يكون إلهاً*

*قالوا لك أن هناك تناقضات ... لكنك لم تدرس ما قيل لك*

*فأنت تخاف أن تقرأ الأنجيل ... وإلا فقدت ما تحتضنه من معتقدات حتى لو كانت ضد شريعة الله*

*دعنا نعبر على بعض الأساسيات التي تقوم عليها المسيحية *

*هل ُذِكَر في الكتاب *

*1 - أن المسيح لم يُصلب *
*2 -أن التطهير من الخطية بدم غير دم المسيح *
*3 - أن المُصالحة بين الله والانسان تتم بوسيط غير المسيح *
*4 - أن الله لم يحب العالم حتى بذل المسيح لفداء الانسان وخلاصه*
*5 - أن المسيح في يومٍ من الأيام قال ينبغي أن تتزوج إثنين أو ثلاثة*
*6 - أن المسيح أرسل تلاميذه لقرية ليقتلوا من لم يؤمن به أو يحرقوهم بالنار*
*7 - أن المسيح أرسل تلاميذه لغير أن يُبشروا به ويشفوا المرضى ويحرروا المُقيدين بالشياطين *
*8 - هل أمر المسيح بمعاداة الأعداء أم طلب أن ُنباركهم ونحسن الى مبغضينا *
*9 - هل طلب المسيح أن ُنكفر الحكومات ولا ندفع الضرائب*
*10 - هل طلب المسيح أن نضرب زوجاتنا في المضاجع *
*11 - أين ذكر أن المسيح ليس الطريق الوحيد الى الله*
*12 - هل طلب المسيح ألا ُنكرم الملوك ونخاف الله*
*13 - هل لم يؤكد المسيح نوالنا الحياة الأبدية *
*14 - أين ذكر أن المسيح ليس نور العالم *

*وهذه الآيات المؤيدة لما ورد *

*1* - لوقا 24 : 20 
كَيْفَ أَسْلَمَهُ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَحُكَّامُنَا لِقَضَاءِ الْمَوْتِ *وَصَلَبُوهُ*. 
2 - أفسس 1 : 7 
الَّذِي *فِيهِ لَنَا الْفِدَاءُ،* *بِدَمِهِ غُفْرَانُ الْخَطَايَا،* حَسَبَ غِنَى نِعْمَتِهِ، 
3 - كورنثوس الثانية 5 : 19 
أَيْ إِنَّ اللهَ كَانَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ *مُصَالِحاً* الْعَالَمَ لِنَفْسِهِ، *غَيْرَ حَاسِبٍ لَهُمْ خَطَايَاهُمْ،* وَوَاضِعاً فِينَا كَلِمَةَ الْمُصَالَحَةِ. 
4 - يوحنا 3 : 16 
لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا *أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ* الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى *بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ* لِكَيْ *لاَ يَهْلِكَ* كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. 
5 - متى 19 : 4 
فَأَجَابَ: «أَمَا قَرَأْتُمْ أَنَّ الَّذِي خَلَقَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ *خَلَقَهُمَا* *ذَكَراً* وَ*أُنْثَى*؟» 
6 - متى 10 : 8 
*اشْفُوا* مَرْضَى. *طَهِّرُوا* بُرْصاً. *أَقِيمُوا مَوْتَى*. *أَخْرِجُوا* شَيَاطِينَ. مَجَّاناً أَخَذْتُمْ مَجَّاناً أَعْطُوا. 
7 - لوقا 10 : 9 
*وَاشْفُوا* الْمَرْضَى الَّذِينَ فِيهَا وَقُولُوا لَهُمْ: قَدِ *اقْتَرَبَ* مِنْكُمْ *مَلَكُوتُ اللهِ* 
8 - متى 5 : 44 
وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: *أَحِبُّوا* *أَعْدَاءَكُمْ*. *بَارِكُوا* لاَعِنِيكُمْ. *أَحْسِنُوا* إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ *وَصَلُّوا* لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ 
9 - تيموثاوس الأولى 2 : 1 , 2 
فَأَطْلُبُ أَوَّلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ أَنْ *تُقَامَ طِلْبَاتٌ وَصَلَوَاتٌ* وَابْتِهَالاَتٌ وَتَشَكُّرَاتٌ *لأَجْلِ جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ، *
*لأَجْلِ الْمُلُوكِ* وَجَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ *هُمْ فِي مَنْصِبٍ،* لِكَيْ نَقْضِيَ حَيَاةً مُطْمَئِنَّةً هَادِئَةً فِي *كُلِّ تَقْوَى وَوَقَارٍ،* 
10 - أفسس 5 : 25 
أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ، *أَحِبُّوا نِسَاءَكُمْ* كَمَا *أَحَبَّ الْمَسِيحُ* أَيْضاً الْكَنِيسَةَ وَأَسْلَمَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِهَا، 
11 - يوحنا 14 : 6 
قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «*أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ* وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي. 
12 - بطرس الأولى 2 : 17 
*أَكْرِمُوا الْجَمِيعَ*. أَحِبُّوا الإِخْوَةَ. خَافُوا اللهَ. *أَكْرِمُوا الْمَلِكَ*. 
13 - يوحنا 3 : 15 
لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ *بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ*. 
14 - يوحنا 8 : 12 
ثُمَّ كَلَّمَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً قَائِلاً: أَنَا *هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ*. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي *فلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ* بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ. 



*عزيزي وثِق كلماتك ... ولا تطلق الخيال لعقلك*​


----------



## jamil (2 أبريل 2009)

رائع جدا الكلام  ايها الزميل فريدى وليباركك الرب امين


----------



## jamil (22 أبريل 2009)

الاخ العزيز فريدى ان المسلمين يعرفون الحقيقه لا يومنون بها كاليهود فى زمان سيدنا يسوع المسيح انخم يامنون ان المسيح روح الله ولكنهم يفسرون ذلك على هواهم ولا يومنون بالحقيقه الواقعه وذلك خوفا على مكانتهم وكذلك المسلمين والعارف لا يعرف


----------



## Strident (22 أبريل 2009)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84435


----------



## egylat1 (23 أبريل 2009)

وما رايكم في\\

1ثُمَّ فِي أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ، أَوَّلَ الْفَجْرِ، أَتَيْنَ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ حَامِلاَتٍ الْحَنُوطَ الَّذِي أَعْدَدْنَهُ، وَمَعَهُنَّ أُنَاسٌ. 2فَوَجَدْنَ الْحَجَرَ مُدَحْرَجًا عَنِ الْقَبْرِ، 3فَدَخَلْنَ وَلَمْ يَجِدْنَ جَسَدَ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ. 4وَفِيمَا هُنَّ مُحْتَارَاتٌ فِي ذلِكَ، إِذَا رَجُلاَنِ وَقَفَا بِهِنَّ بِثِيَابٍ بَرَّاقَةٍ. 5وَإِذْ كُنَّ خَائِفَاتٍ وَمُنَكِّسَاتٍ وُجُوهَهُنَّ إِلَى الأَرْضِ، قَالاَ لَهُنَّ:«لِمَاذَا تَطْلُبْنَ الْحَيَّ بَيْنَ الأَمْوَاتِ؟ 6لَيْسَ هُوَ ههُنَا، لكِنَّهُ قَامَ! اُذْكُرْنَ كَيْفَ كَلَّمَكُنَّ وَهُوَ بَعْدُ فِي الْجَلِيلِ 7قَائِلاً: إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُسَلَّمَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي أَيْدِي أُنَاسٍ خُطَاةٍ، وَيُصْلَبَ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ». 8فَتَذَكَّرْنَ كَلاَمَهُ، 9وَرَجَعْنَ مِنَ الْقَبْرِ، وَأَخْبَرْنَ الأَحَدَ عَشَرَ وَجَمِيعَ الْبَاقِينَ بِهذَا كُلِّهِ. 10وَكَانَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَيُوَنَّا وَمَرْيَمُ أُمُّ يَعْقُوبَ وَالْبَاقِيَاتُ مَعَهُنَّ، اللَّوَاتِي قُلْنَ هذَا لِلرُّسُلِ. 11فَتَرَاءَى كَلاَمُهُنَّ لَهُمْ كَالْهَذَيَانِ وَلَمْ يُصَدِّقُوهُنَّ. 12فَقَامَ بُطْرُسُ وَرَكَضَ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ، فَانْحَنَى وَنَظَرَ الأَكْفَانَ مَوْضُوعَةً وَحْدَهَا، فَمَضَى مُتَعَجِّبًا فِي نَفْسِهِ مِمَّا كَانَ. لوق24


1وَبَعْدَ السَّبْتِ، عِنْدَ فَجْرِ أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ، جَاءَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَمَرْيَمُ الأُخْرَى لِتَنْظُرَا الْقَبْرَ. 2وَإِذَا زَلْزَلَةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ حَدَثَتْ، لأَنَّ مَلاَكَ الرَّبِّ نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَجَاءَ وَدَحْرَجَ الْحَجَرَ عَنِ الْبَابِ، وَجَلَسَ عَلَيْهِ. 3وَكَانَ مَنْظَرُهُ كَالْبَرْقِ، وَلِبَاسُهُ أَبْيَضَ كَالثَّلْجِ. 4فَمِنْ خَوْفِهِ ارْتَعَدَ الْحُرَّاسُ وَصَارُوا كَأَمْوَاتٍ. 5فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ وَقَالَ لِلْمَرْأَتَيْنِ :«لاَ تَخَافَا أَنْتُمَا، فَإِنِّي أَعْلَمُ أَنَّكُمَا تَطْلُبَانِ يَسُوعَ الْمَصْلُوبَ. 6لَيْسَ هُوَ ههُنَا، لأَنَّهُ قَامَ كَمَا قَالَ! هَلُمَّا انْظُرَا الْمَوْضِعَ الَّذِي كَانَ الرَّبُّ مُضْطَجِعًا فِيهِ. 7وَاذْهَبَا سَرِيعًا قُولاَ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ: إِنَّهُ قَدْ قَامَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ. هَا هُوَ يَسْبِقُكُمْ إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ. هُنَاكَ تَرَوْنَهُ. هَا أَنَا قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمَا». 8فَخَرَجَتَا سَرِيعًا مِنَ الْقَبْرِ بِخَوْفٍ وَفَرَحٍ عَظِيمٍ، رَاكِضَتَيْنِ لِتُخْبِرَا تَلاَمِيذَهُ. 9وَفِيمَا هُمَا مُنْطَلِقَتَانِ لِتُخْبِرَا تَلاَمِيذَهُ إِذَا يَسُوعُ لاَقَاهُمَا وَقَالَ:«سَلاَمٌ لَكُمَا». فَتَقَدَّمَتَا وَأَمْسَكَتَا بِقَدَمَيْهِ وَسَجَدَتَا لَهُ. 10فَقَالَ لَهُمَا يَسُوعُ:«لاَ تَخَافَا. اِذْهَبَا قُولاَ لإِخْوَتِي أَنْ يَذْهَبُوا إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ، وَهُنَاكَ يَرَوْنَنِي». متي28
1وَفِي أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ جَاءَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ بَاكِرًا، وَالظَّلاَمُ بَاق. فَنَظَرَتِ الْحَجَرَ مَرْفُوعًا عَنِ الْقَبْرِ. 2فَرَكَضَتْ وَجَاءَتْ إِلَى سِمْعَانَ بُطْرُسَ وَإِلَى التِّلْمِيذِ الآخَرِ الَّذِي كَانَ يَسُوعُ يُحِبُّهُ، وَقَالَتْ لَهُمَا:«أَخَذُوا السَّيِّدَ مِنَ الْقَبْرِ، وَلَسْنَا نَعْلَمُ أَيْنَ وَضَعُوهُ!». 3فَخَرَجَ بُطْرُسُ وَالتِّلْمِيذُ الآخَرُ وَأَتَيَا إِلَى الْقَبْرِ. 4وَكَانَ الاثْنَانِ يَرْكُضَانِ مَعًا. فَسَبَقَ التِّلْمِيذُ الآخَرُ بُطْرُسَ وَجَاءَ أَوَّلاً إِلَى الْقَبْرِ، 5وَانْحَنَى فَنَظَرَ الأَكْفَانَ مَوْضُوعَةً، وَلكِنَّهُ لَمْ يَدْخُلْ. 6ثُمَّ جَاءَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ يَتْبَعُهُ، وَدَخَلَ الْقَبْرَ وَنَظَرَ الأَكْفَانَ مَوْضُوعَةً، 7وَالْمِنْدِيلَ الَّذِي كَانَ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ لَيْسَ مَوْضُوعًا مَعَ الأَكْفَانِ، بَلْ مَلْفُوفًا فِي مَوْضِعٍ وَحْدَهُ. 8فَحِينَئِذٍ دَخَلَ أَيْضًا التِّلْمِيذُ الآخَرُ الَّذِي جَاءَ أَوَّلاً إِلَى الْقَبْرِ، وَرَأَى فَآمَنَ، 9لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَكُونُوا بَعْدُ يَعْرِفُونَ الْكِتَابَ: أَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَقُومَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ. 10فَمَضَى التِّلْمِيذَانِ أَيْضًا إِلَى مَوْضِعِهِمَا.
11أَمَّا مَرْيَمُ فَكَانَتْ وَاقِفَةً عِنْدَ الْقَبْرِ خَارِجًا تَبْكِي. وَفِيمَا هِيَ تَبْكِي انْحَنَتْ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ، 12فَنَظَرَتْ مَلاَكَيْنِ بِثِيَابٍ بِيضٍ جَالِسَيْنِ وَاحِدًا عِنْدَ الرَّأْسِ وَالآخَرَ عِنْدَ الرِّجْلَيْنِ، حَيْثُ كَانَ جَسَدُ يَسُوعَ مَوْضُوعًا. 13فَقَالاَ لَهَا:«يَا امْرَأَةُ، لِمَاذَا تَبْكِينَ؟» قَالَتْ لَهُمَا:«إِنَّهُمْ أَخَذُوا سَيِّدِي، وَلَسْتُ أَعْلَمُ أَيْنَ وَضَعُوهُ!». 14وَلَمَّا قَالَتْ هذَا الْتَفَتَتْ إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ، فَنَظَرَتْ يَسُوعَ وَاقِفًا، وَلَمْ تَعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ يَسُوعُ. 15قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ:«يَا امْرَأَةُ، لِمَاذَا تَبْكِينَ؟ مَنْ تَطْلُبِينَ؟» فَظَنَّتْ تِلْكَ أَنَّهُ الْبُسْتَانِيُّ، فَقَالَتْ لَهُ:«يَا سَيِّدُ، إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ قَدْ حَمَلْتَهُ فَقُلْ لِي أَيْنَ وَضَعْتَهُ، وَأَنَا آخُذُهُ». 16قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ:«يَا مَرْيَمُ» فَالْتَفَتَتْ تِلْكَ وَقَالَتْ لَهُ: «رَبُّونِي!» الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: يَا مُعَلِّمُ. 17قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ:«لاَ تَلْمِسِينِي لأَنِّي لَمْ أَصْعَدْ بَعْدُ إِلَى أَبِي. وَلكِنِ اذْهَبِي إِلَى إِخْوَتِي وَقُولِي لَهُمْ:إِنِّي أَصْعَدُ إِلَى أَبِي وَأَبِيكُمْ وَإِلهِي وَإِلهِكُمْ». 18فَجَاءَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَأَخْبَرَتِ التَّلاَمِيذَ أَنَّهَا رَأَتِ الرَّبَّ، وَأَنَّهُ قَالَ لَهَا هذَا.\\ يوحنا 20

الروايات مختلفة
لوق قال\\1)وجدن الحجر مدحرج 2) وَكَانَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَيُوَنَّا وَمَرْيَمُ أُمُّ يَعْقُوبَ وَالْبَاقِيَاتُ مَعَهُنَّ، اللَّوَاتِي قُلْنَ هذَا لِلرُّسُلِ. اكثير من النساء
3)رجلان او ملاكان دخلا عليهن 
4)المسيح يظهر لاثنين من تلاميدَه وهما مسافران إِلَى قَرْيَةٍ بَعِيدَةٍ عَنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ بعد ان اخبرتهما النساء ولم يصدقا النساء

متي قال\1) مريمتان فقط ولم يدخلا \ 2)زلزال حدث 3)ملاك واحد حرك الحجر \ 4)المسيح يلاقيهما في الطريق \5)التلاميدَ دَهبوا الي الجليل
6)الحراس ارتعبوا 

يوحنا قال
1) مريم واحدة فقط وجدت الحجر مرفوع ولا ملائكة فرجعت 2)اخبرت ثلاث تلاميد 3)كانت خارج القبر تبكي ورات وهي في الخارج ملكين جالسين عند الراس والقدمين وكلماها 4)فجاة المسيح ظهر لها خارج القبر 5) المسيح ظهر للتلاميدَ رغم الابواب مغلقة ولم يدَهب الي الجليل


كيف تفسرون كل هدَا الاختلاف ؟؟
كم امراة ( 1 او 2 او كتيبة)
كم ملاك (0 او 1 او 2 )
اين ولمن ظهر المسيح ؟؟

اليس هدَا تحريفا وتخريفا ام ستقولون (المعني الروحي


----------



## egylat1 (23 أبريل 2009)

johnnie قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84435




لأَنَّهُ كَمَا كَانَ يُونَانُ فِي بَطْنِ الْحُوتِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَال، هكَذَا يَكُونُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي قَلْب الأَرْضِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَال. متي 12\40

3 ايام و3 ليالي 

ولو افترضنا معكم ال***** أن أي جزء من اليوم يحسب يوما كاملا كما تقول أيضا 

تعالي بنا نحسب كم مر على المسيح في القبر من وقت

دخل المسيح القبر يوم الجمعة ........جزء من يوم ...... نعتبره يوم

جاء الليل .........ليلة السبت ......... ومر يوم السبت ........يوم وليلة

جاء الليل بعد ذلك .......ليلة الأحد ....... إلى أن أشرقت شمس الأحد... جزء من يوم ...نعتبره يوم .....يوم وليلة 

إذن مجموع ما سبق يكون كالتالي

3 أيام ............. جمعة وسبت وأحد 
ليلتان فقط .......ليلة السبت وليلة الأحد 

معضلة كبيرة جدا ..........لم تتحقق النبوءة التي أوردها متى في السيد المسيح على الإطلاق لأنه أقر بثلاثة أيام وثلاثة ليالي بينما الظاهر أمامنا 3 أيام وليلتان فقط .

إن هذا الأمر يضعنا أمام خيارين لا ثالث لهم :-

الخيار الأول :- أن يكون متى لا علم له بموضوع صلب المسيح أصلا وبالتالي يسقط استدلاله ويسقط إنجيله أيضا لما يحتوي على الخطأ.ويصبح رجل محرف وكادَب

الخيار الثاني :- أن يكون متى على علم بما يقول من تقرير 3 أيام و3 ليالي وبالتالي لم تحقق النبوءة أصلا قي المسيح وبالتالي لم يقم المسيح أصلا في هذه الحالة وفي هذه الحالة تسقط العقيدة النصرانية طبقا لكلام بولس الوارد في الرسالة الأولى إلى كورونثوس إصحاح 15 عدد 14 :-

وإن لم يكن المسيح قد قام فباطلة كرازتنا وباطل أيضا إيمانكم 14


----------



## Strident (23 أبريل 2009)

egylat1 قال:


> ولو افترضنا معكم ال***** أن أي جزء من اليوم يحسب يوما كاملا كما تقول أيضا


لم أفهم المحذوف...أرجو ان تكون جريئاً أو مؤدباً...

QUOTE=egylat1;1304518]
إن هذا الأمر يضعنا أمام خيارين لا ثالث لهم :-

الخيار الأول :- أن يكون متى لا علم له بموضوع صلب المسيح أصلا وبالتالي يسقط استدلاله ويسقط إنجيله أيضا لما يحتوي على الخطأ.ويصبح رجل محرف وكادَب

الخيار الثاني :- أن يكون متى على علم بما يقول من تقرير 3 أيام و3 ليالي وبالتالي لم تحقق النبوءة أصلا قي المسيح وبالتالي لم يقم المسيح أصلا في هذه الحالة وفي هذه الحالة تسقط العقيدة النصرانية طبقا لكلام بولس الوارد في الرسالة الأولى إلى كورونثوس إصحاح 15 عدد 14 :-

وإن لم يكن المسيح قد قام فباطلة كرازتنا وباطل أيضا إيمانكم 14[/QUOTE]

يمكنني أن أعطيك 3 خيارات إضافية...
الخيار الثالث: إما أن السائل جاهل
الخيار الرابع: أو أن السائل منافق
الخيار الخامس: أو أن السائل كسول لا يقرأ

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25499

و كأن اليهود، و الرومان، و المسلمين في كل زمان لم يلتفتوا لهذا الموضوع، و أنت بكل عبقرية وجدته...


----------



## fadi_sanouri (3 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بعد غياب طويل احاول ان ادرس الاديات بموضوعية و بما ان الكتب السماوية هي  من اساس الديان فاريد ان اسأل سؤال 
انتم تتهمون القران بالتحريف من خلال القراءات السبعة, ولكن كل المسلمون يعرفون و كل العالم يعرف ان القران نزل على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم اي ان القران من وحي الله على محمد كما يعتقد المسلمون و انه من عند محمد (ص) كما يعتقد غير المسلمون ولا يوجد اختلاف في ذلك 
السؤال هو من كتب العهد القديم ؟؟؟!!!!على من نزل ؟!!!! ومن كتب العهد الجديد و على من نزل ؟و كيف سلمتم انه كتاب مقدس ؟؟؟؟
اعذروني على جهلي
و شكرا


----------



## fredyyy (3 مايو 2009)

fadi_sanouri قال:


> ..................
> السؤال هو من *كتب* العهد القديم ؟؟؟!!!!على من نزل ؟!!!! ومن *كتب* العهد الجديد و على من نزل ؟و كيف سلمتم انه *كتاب مقدس* ؟؟؟؟
> اعذروني على جهلي
> و شكرا


 

*نصوص كتابية *

تيموثاوس الثانية 3 : 16 
*كُلُّ* الْكِتَابِ *هُوَ مُوحىً بِهِ مِنَ اللهِ،* وَنَافِعٌ لِلتَّعْلِيمِ وَالتَّوْبِيخِ، لِلتَّقْوِيمِ وَالتَّأْدِيبِ الَّذِي فِي الْبِرِّ، 

بطرس الثانية 1 : 21 
لأَنَّهُ لَمْ تَأْتِ نُبُوَّةٌ قَطُّ *بِمَشِيئَةِ إِنْسَانٍ،* بَلْ تَكَلَّمَ *أُنَاسُ اللَّهِ الْقِدِّيسُونَ مَسُوقِينَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 
*​* 
*


----------



## Strident (3 مايو 2009)

لماذا كمسيحي لا أريد أن يكون القرآن محرف؟

لأن به أشياء تدمر الدين كله...

مثل: نسخ الكتاب لسابقيه، "شُبِّه لهم"، التخاريف العلمية، ... إلخ

أشياء كثيرة خاطئة و صارخة في القرآن...

لا أريد أن يقول لي أحد: لا! الإسلام خير من ذلك و هذا ليس كتابه!
فالقرآن خير شهادة على خطئه!


----------



## Strident (5 مايو 2009)

لا أعرف هل المفروض أن أجيبك أم لا...

السؤال أسهل من أن يتم إجابته...لو أنك تريد إجابة فعلاً...و قد أجابك أحدهم من قبل...

يعني ماذا تريد؟
آيات من الكتاب المقدس أنه صحيح؟ أكثر من الكثرة و أجيبت قبلاً!
رد على الشبهات؟ عندك أطنان من الردود في قسم الرد على الشبهات...هناك خاصية اسمها "البحث" Search
لم تجد رد على سؤالك؟ افتح موضوع به!

لذلك فعلى خلاف عادتي لن أجيب...

و سأترك القرار لاخوتي...ربما أكون أنا مخطئاً و مندفعاً...لذلك إن رأى أحد أمل في هذا الشخص أن يكون مهتماً حتى بأن يقرأ الإجابات فأجيبوه من فضلكم...

ثم أرجوك طالما أنت متأكد من قرآنك هكذا أدخل في قسم الحوار الإسلامي و أفدنا!!
خصوصاً شبه لهم، و نسخ و تحريف الكتب السابقة...

لأن بقالي شهر، سألت 3 أسئلة بس و محدش عارف يجيب أي إجابة!!

برضه عشان مبقاش غلطان و أشيل ذنبك:

متى 5: 18 فاني الحق اقول لكم الى ان تزول السماء والارض لا يزول حرف واحد او نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل



متى 24: 35 السماء والارض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول



مرقس 13: 31 السماء والارض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول



لوقا 21: 33 السماء والارض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول



عدد 23: 19 ليس الله انسانا فيكذب. ولا ابن انسان فيندم. هل يقول ولا يفعل او يتكلم ولا يفي



يشوع 23: 14 وها انا اليوم ذاهب في طريق الارض كلها. وتعلمون بكل قلوبكم وكل انفسكم انه لم تسقط كلمة واحدة من جميع الكلام الصالح الذي تكلم به الرب عنكم. الكل صار لكم. لم تسقط منه كلمة واحدة



يشوع 23: 15 ويكون كما انه اتى عليكم كل الكلام الصالح الذي تكلم به الرب الهكم عنكم كذلك يجلب عليكم الرب كل الكلام الرديء حتى يبيدكم عن هذه الارض الصالحة التي اعطاكم الرب الهكم



مزامير 19: 7 ناموس الرب كامل يرد النفس. شهادات الرب صادقة تصيّر الجاهل حكيما



اشعياء 40: 8 يبس العشب ذبل الزهر واما كلمة الهنا فتثبت الى الابد



زكريا 1: 6 ولكن كلامي وفرائضي التي اوصيت بها عبيدي الانبياء أفلم تدرك آباءكم. فرجعوا وقالوا كما قصد رب الجنود ان يصنع بنا كطرقنا وكاعمالنا كذلك فعل بنا


----------



## Strident (5 مايو 2009)

2 تيموثاوس 2: 13 ان كنا غير امناء فهو يبقى امينا لن يقدر ان ينكر نفسه



تيطس 1:2 على رجاء الحياة الابدية التي وعد بها الله المنزه عن الكذب قبل الازمنة الازلية

مزامير 119: 98 وصيتك جعلتني احكم من اعدائي لانها الى الدهر هي لي

عبرانيين 3: 7 لذلك كما يقول الروح القدس اليوم ان سمعتم صوته



عبرانيين 4: 12 لان كلمة الله حية وفعالة وامضى من كل سيف ذي حدين وخارقة الى مفرق النفس والروح والمفاصل والمخاخ ومميزة افكار القلب ونياته



2 بطرس 1: 19 وعندنا الكلمة النبوية وهي اثبت التي تفعلون حسنا ان انتبهتم اليها كما الى سراج منير في موضع مظلم الى ان ينفجر النهار ويطلع كوكب الصبح في قلوبكم



2 بطرس 1: 20 عالمين هذا اولا ان كل نبوة الكتاب ليست من تفسير خاص



*2 بطرس 1: 21 لانه لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة انسان بل تكلم اناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس*


----------



## Strident (5 مايو 2009)

اعمال 1:16 ايها الرجال الاخوة *كان ينبغي ان يتم هذا المكتوب* الذي سبق الروح القدس فقاله بفم داود عن يهوذا الذي صار دليلا للذين قبضوا على يسوع

متى 26: 54 فكيف *تكمل *الكتب انه هكذا ينبغي ان يكون



متى 26: 56 واما هذا كله فقد كان لكي *تكمل *كتب الانبياء. حينئذ تركه التلاميذ كلهم وهربوا

المزمور، 118، القطعة ال12:
 يا رب كلمتك دائمة في السموات إلى الأبد، وإلى جيل فجيل حقك. أسست الأرض فهي ثابتة بأمرك، والنهار أيضا ثابت. لأن كل الأشياء متعبدة لك. لو لم تكن شريعتك تلاوتي لهلكتُ حينئذ في مذلتي. وإلى الدهر لا أنسى وصاياك لأنك بها أحييتني يا رب. لك أنا فخلصني يا رب، لأني لوصاياك طلبتُ. إياي انتظر الخطاة ليهلكوني، ولشهاداتك فهمت. لكل تمام رأيت منتهى أما وصاياك فواسعة جدا

قطعة 19:
قريب أنت يا رب، وكل وصاياك حق هي. منذ البدء عرفتُ من شهاداتك أنك إلى الدهر أسسته

قطعة 20:
*بدء كلامك حقٌ، وإلي الأبد كل أحكام عدلك *



و أرجوك قارن أننا لا نؤمن بأن الله ينسخ كلامه و لا يغيره و لا يرجع فيه، و لا يتركه للعبث بلا حفظ...


أما اعتراضاتك فإما تبحث عنها بنفسك، لأنها موجودة و بسهولة أو تفتح بها مواضيع!

أظن عداني العيب كده!!


----------



## fadi_sanouri (6 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سبحان الله سؤالبسيط مثل هذا لا اجد الجابة عليه و تحجبون اجابتي و اي عيب تتكلم عنه هذا حوار اديان وليس حوار احزاب او سياسي ما في هزار
سؤالي واضح من كتب العهد القديم و العهد الجديد ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Strident (7 مايو 2009)

هو كل اللي موجود قبل اللي انت كاتبه ده إيه؟! انت كل الآيات دي مش عاجباك؟!


----------



## fadi_sanouri (8 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
يا اخ جوني انا مقدر تعبك معي و مش حابب اغلبك اكثر من هيك 
انا سؤالي واضح ,ارجو اجابة مباشرة 
من كتب العهد القديم و العهد الجديد؟!!!!!! على من نزل و كيف تم تدوينه 
اعطني اسماء لو سمحت 
وليس ايات مبهمة 
مثال : القران نزل على محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم او كتبه محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم كما انتم تعتقدون (حاشا لله ) و لا يوجد اختلاف على ذلك 
اجب على سؤالي بكل هذه البساطة ارجوك 
و شكرا


----------



## fredyyy (8 مايو 2009)

fadi_sanouri قال:


> من كتب العهد القديم و العهد الجديد؟!!!!!! على من نزل و كيف تم تدوينه
> وليس ايات مبهمة
> اجب على سؤالي بكل هذه البساطة ارجوك


 


*عزيزي / *fadi_sanouri

** **العهد القديم ... والعهد الجديد ... ليس لهما تنزيل *

*فالتنزيل تسمية ... غير مسيحية ... لعملية غير إلهية *

*الكتاب المقدس بعهديه َكتبه رجال الله بالروح القدس لتدويين ما أراد الله*

** أخي إن كانت آيات الكتاب ... بالنسبة لك ... آيات مبهمة *

*فأنت تحتاج الى أن يفتح الله ذهنك لتفهم كلمات الله *

** إن كلمات الله في آيات الكتاب المقدس ما أبسطها لطالب الفهم *

*لكن ما أعثرها للبعيد عن الله حياة ً وفكرًا وتطبيقاً*


----------



## fadi_sanouri (8 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
استاذ فريدي شكرا للاجابة 
يعني افهم من كلامك انكم لا تعرفون اسماء الاشخاص الذين دونوا العهد القديم والعهد الجديد ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:t9:


----------



## My Rock (8 مايو 2009)

fadi_sanouri قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> استاذ فريدي شكرا للاجابة
> يعني افهم من كلامك انكم لا تعرفون اسماء الاشخاص الذين دونوا العهد القديم والعهد الجديد ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:t9:


 
أترك أسلوب المراوغة هذا, فالاخ فريدي قال لك بالحرف الواحد



fredyyy قال:


> *الكتاب المقدس بعهديه َكتبه رجال الله بالروح القدس لتدويين ما أراد الله*


 
يعني نعرف من دون كتابنا شئت أم أبيت


----------



## fredyyy (8 مايو 2009)

*من كتاب العهد القديم *

*موسى - يشوع - صموئيل - إرميا *
*عزرا الكاتب - نحميا - مرخاي - أيوب *
*داود - آساف - سليمان - بني قورح - أيثان *
*أشعياء - **حزقيال - دانيال - هوشع - يوئيل - عاموس - **عوبديا *
*يونـان - **ميخـا - ناحـوم - حبقـوق - صفنيـا - حجـي - زكريـا - ملاخـي *

**************************************

*من كتاب العهد الجديد *

*متى - مرقس - لوقا - يوحنا *
*بولس - يعقوب - بطرس - يهوذا ... ( ليس الأسخريوطي )*


----------



## fadi_sanouri (8 مايو 2009)

*حرر بواسطة My Rock*
*بسبب الخروج عن الموضوع*


----------



## My Rock (8 مايو 2009)

الأخ fadi_sanouri
الرجاء الإلتزام بالموضوع
إن أردت السؤال عن كاتب سفر ما, فالرجاء أن تقدمه في موضوع منفصل
شكراً لتفهمك مقدماً


----------



## قلم من نار (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*اذا وما رايكم فى النصوص الكاملة التى يتم حذفها من ترجمة بينما تتواجد فى ترجمة اخرى هل هذا ايضا ليست من التحريف ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 سبتمبر 2009)

قلم من نار قال:


> *اذا وما رايكم فى النصوص الكاملة التى يتم حذفها من ترجمة بينما تتواجد فى ترجمة اخرى هل هذا ايضا ليست من التحريف ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


 

الترجمات هي ترجمات ، وما يتم فيها ليس له اي علاقة بالتحريف او عدمه ، نحن نتكلم عن الاصول الموجود وهي متطابقة . 

تريد اثبات التحريف ، هات نسخة اصلية عبرية للعهد القديم او يونانية للعهد الجديد ، وتختلف عن النسخ الاصلية الموجودة في متناول الجميع .


----------



## مرتد (22 سبتمبر 2009)

يا استاذ شب سلفى ماذا يفيدك الانجيل محرف ام لا انتا اساسا غير مقتنع من الا ساس ولو اتيت بالف دليل انه غير محررف ستحول انك تئتى بدليل حتى ولو ضعيف بانة محرف 

ولو اثبتانا انه صحيح 100100 لن تقتنع ولو اثبتنا انه 100100 غلط هذا لا يثبت صحة الاسلام
 
واساسا ماهو معنى تحريف


----------



## Kiril (22 سبتمبر 2009)

و مش عارف مشاركته هدفها ايه؟
لو اخذنا بكلامه فالقران مغلوط لأن محمد الجاهل "في اعتقادهم" هو اللي كتبه
فكيف سيعرف محمد الجاهل اكثر من الله؟

لو سمحت دليل تاريخي
من حرف الكتاب المقدس
اين حرف الكتاب المقدس
متي حرف الكتاب المقدس "في الظن الاسلامي"


----------



## تونى وائل (22 سبتمبر 2009)

باختصار وبدون تطويل الكتاب المقدس طبعا مش محرف 
والناس اللى بتقول ان الكتاب المقدس محرف 
فاكرين انه زى كتبهم مش كدة برضوا
  حاشا


----------



## قلم من نار (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*السيد نيو مان وضعت تعليقى على اخر رد لك ولكن تم حذفه دون اى مبرر كذلك تسالت هل يمكنى ان استمر بالحوار كذلك تم حذف السؤال ولم يتم الرد على فهل يمكن ان اتابع الحوار معكم فى هذا الموضوع دون حذف الردود ولاحظ اقول حوار فلن يكون عبارة عن قص ولزق كما تزعمون *


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ قلم من نار 

اظنك تعرف جيدا لماذا تم حذف المشاركات المخالفة 
المنتدى هنا للحوار وليس للقص واللصق ...

يمكنك المشاركة والمناقشة حسب الاصول وقوانين المنتدى 
واي مشاركة مخالفة سيتم حذفها .


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*الأخ قلم من نار اتحداك امام المنتدى كله ان تصمد فى 4 اعداد فقط التى ادعيت انها غير موجودة

فإختر الأعداد التى تعتقد انها غير موجودة وسوف اجعلك اول المؤمنين بها

ولكن بداية 

هل انت تعلم علم الذرة فى النقد النصى ؟؟؟؟

لأنى لا احاور الا فاهما فيه على الأقل يكون المستمع فاهما 
*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 أكتوبر 2009)

قلم من نار قال:


> *لا تكن متحمسا لهذا القدر فمازال فى الجعبة الكثير ومازال هناك ما ستتفاجأ به فانتظر قليلا حتى نرى هل ستحذف ردودى مرة اخرى ام سيسمح لى بالنقاش بعدها لك ما تريد لكن اتمنى بعدها ان تستطيع اكمال الحوار فكما اخبرتك مازال فى الجعبة الكثير والكثير وانا فى الانتظار لنرى حقا هل الكتاب القدس محرف ام لا *


 

يا اخ قلم من نار 

لا يتم حذف الا المشاركات المخالفة لقوانين المنتدى 
وانت تعلم جيدا ما تم حذفه ، فلا داعي للغمز باي شيء 
اذا لا يعجبك ما افعله ، لديك قسم الشكاوي يمكنك تقديم شكوى بحقي .


----------



## قلم من نار (3 أكتوبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> الترجمات هي ترجمات ، وما يتم فيها ليس له اي علاقة بالتحريف او عدمه ، نحن نتكلم عن الاصول الموجود وهي متطابقة .
> 
> تريد اثبات التحريف ، هات نسخة اصلية عبرية للعهد القديم او يونانية للعهد الجديد ، وتختلف عن النسخ الاصلية الموجودة في متناول الجميع .



*حسنا سيد نيو مان 
فهل جميع الترجمات تؤدى الى معنى واحد ؟؟؟
اى لا تختلف ترجمة عن ترجمة اخرى فى المعنى ام ان الاختلاف فى الترجمات يؤدى الى اختلاف فى المعنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 أكتوبر 2009)

قلم من نار قال:


> *حسنا سيد نيو مان *
> *فهل جميع الترجمات تؤدى الى معنى واحد ؟؟؟*
> *اى لا تختلف ترجمة عن ترجمة اخرى فى المعنى ام ان الاختلاف فى الترجمات يؤدى الى اختلاف فى المعنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *


 
الترجمة تخضع لثقافة وقدرة المترجم وحصيلته اللغوية ، وقوة اللغة المستضيفة للترجمة ، كما ان هناك ترجمات حرفية وترجمات تفسيرية ، فالاخيرة طبعا قد تحوي ما فهمه المترجم ، بمعنى اذا كان للكلمة الاصلية اكثر من معنى ، فاختيار المترجم للكلمة المقصودة قد يجعلك تفهم المعنى بصورة مختلفة . 

ممكن يكون كلامي مش واضح بالنسبة لك ، ولذلك يفضل ان نطرح مثال . 

فهل من الممكن ان تطرح مثالا يوضح فكرتك ، وساقوم بوضع مثال يوضح الرد ( اذا احببت ) ..

ولكني احب ان انوه بشده ، ان اختلاف الترجمة او اي خطأ فيها لا يمكن اعتباره (تحريف الكتاب المقدس ) لانه كما قلت لك ان التحريف معناه تغيير في الاصل ، وهذا بالطبع شيء غير موجود ، فالاصل يمكن فحصه انه لم يتم التلاعب فيه ،وهذا هو المقياس الوحيد على ( تحريف او عدم تحريف ) الكتاب المقدس .


----------



## Kiril (3 أكتوبر 2009)

هل الان نعتبر التحريف تحريف في ترجمات و ليس اصول؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*هل لازال المسلم يخلط بين معنى كلمة التحريف ومعنى كلمة الإختلاف فى الترجمات ؟؟؟؟؟

ذكرونى بالشبهه الجميلة التى تتكلم عن ( ومعه عشة آلاف قديس ) وبيقولوا انها مش موجودة فى ترجمات أخرى

مع انهم شايفين بعنيهم كلمة ربوة ولكن والربوة 10000 شخص يبقى الواحد مش عارف يقول اية على الناس دى*​


----------



## قلم من نار (3 أكتوبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> الترجمة تخضع لثقافة وقدرة المترجم وحصيلته اللغوية ، وقوة اللغة المستضيفة للترجمة ، كما ان هناك ترجمات حرفية وترجمات تفسيرية ، فالاخيرة طبعا قد تحوي ما فهمه المترجم ، بمعنى اذا كان للكلمة الاصلية اكثر من معنى ، فاختيار المترجم للكلمة المقصودة قد يجعلك تفهم المعنى بصورة مختلفة .
> 
> ممكن يكون كلامي مش واضح بالنسبة لك ، ولذلك يفضل ان نطرح مثال .
> 
> ...



*حسنا سيد نيو مان نضرب مثالا فبالمثال يتضح المقال 
[الفـانـدايك] اصعدوا أنتم إلى هذا العيد.أنا لست أصعد بعدُ إلى هذا العيد؛ لأن وقتي لم يكمل بَعْدُ
[الترجمة اليسوعية] اصعدوا أنتم إلى العيد، فأنا لا أَصْعَدُ إلى هذا العيد؛لأن وقتي لم يَحِنْ بَعْدُ
مارأيك سيد نيو مان هل ما يفهم من النصين واحد ام يختلف فهم الفاندايك عن اليسوعية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 أكتوبر 2009)

لماذا يأتى المسلم ليقول هكذا

2*10 = 20 وايضا ولكن 40/2 = 20 ومن المؤكد ان تصبح 4*5 = 20 و 100 / 5 = 20 ..........إلخ ؟؟؟؟؟؟

هات ما عندك ايها المسلم ولكن كن متأكدا منه قبلا وتأكد من ردودنا السالفة عليه قبل ان تضع نفسك فى موقف محرج لن تحمد لخاطرك عقباه 

ولكن اخبرنا بمدى علمك او ماذا قرأت على الأقل فى علم النقد النصى لكى لانكون كما يقال ننفخ فى قربة مخرومة 
​


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 أكتوبر 2009)

قلم من نار قال:


> *حسنا سيد نيو مان نضرب مثالا فبالمثال يتضح المقال *
> *[الفـانـدايك] اصعدوا أنتم إلى هذا العيد.أنا لست أصعد بعدُ إلى هذا العيد؛ لأن وقتي لم يكمل بَعْدُ*
> *[الترجمة اليسوعية] اصعدوا أنتم إلى العيد، فأنا لا أَصْعَدُ إلى هذا العيد؛لأن وقتي لم يَحِنْ بَعْدُ*
> *مارأيك سيد نيو مان هل ما يفهم من النصين واحد ام يختلف فهم الفاندايك عن اليسوعية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


 
الاخ قلم من نار ، 

هذا ليس تحريف ، هذا اختلاف في الترجمات ، وكما قلت لك يخضع لثقافة وحصيلة المترجم اللغوية 

وللرد : 


اولا : اذكر لي ما هو الاختلاف الذي ( فهمته ) بين الترجمتين 

ثانيا: اذا اردت ان تعرف اقرب الترجمتين الى النص اليوناني ، عليك بمراجعة الترجمات الاخرى سواء العربية او الانجليزية او اي لغة اخرى تعرفها ، وستصل الى الجواب .

ثالثا: ماذا لو طبقنا نفس القاعدة على القرآن وترجماته ، هل ستصل الى نفس النتيجة ام ستجد مبررا لاختلاف الترجمات ؟؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 أكتوبر 2009)

تعليق الاشراف :
برجاء التركيز في الموضوع المطروح
سيتم حذف المشاركات ذات الطابع للحوار الشخصي 
طلبات فتح المواضيع تتم على الرسائل الداخلية
اذا استمر اسلوب الحوار بصورة غير راقية او علمية 
سيتم اغلاق الموضوع ، وحذف جميع المشاركات من بداية المداخلات المكتوبة بغرش التشتيت


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل قلم من نار 



قلم من نار قال:


> *ومن هنا يتضح جليا اهمية كلمة بعد فهى تثبت تهمة الكذب على يسوع او تنفيها حسب وجودها بالترجمة من عدمها ارأيت ياسيد نيو مان افلا يعتبر هذا تحريف ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *فالمعنى اختلف تماما فأى من الترجمتين نقبل اذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


 
الاجابة ببساطة : لا يعتبر المثال الذي تفضلت به تحريفا .

اولا : لان اختلاف الترجمة لا يعتمد عليه في نسبة التحريف ، بل الاصل اليوناني فقط ( في حالتنا نتكلم عن العهد الجديد ) .

ثانيا: لم توضح لي ما هو الاختلاف في الترجمتين ، فكلتاهما تفيد نفس المعنى .

الاثنتنان قالتا ( لا اصعد ) و ( لست اصعد ) والاثنتان قالتا (لاني وقتي لم يكمل بعد ) و ( لاني وقتي لم يحن بعد ) . 

انت الان اعتمدت على تفسير في محاولة نسبة اختلاف الى الترجمتين ، في حين ان التفسير لم يتطرق الى هذا مطلقا ،ولكنه يقوم بتفسير احدى الترجمتين ويفيد ان المسيح لم يقل ( لن اصعد مطلقا ) بل قال لن اصعد الان ، والترجمتان تفيدان نفس المعنى .

ثالثا: اذا اردت القياس على صحة الترجمة او عدمها فعليك الرجوع الى الاصل اليوناني ، فاذا لم تعرف اللغة اليونانية ، عليك بالرجوع الى الترجمات الاخرى العربية او الانجليزية (او اي لغة تعرفها ) وهذا لم تفعله في ردك ، هل لك ان تكتب لنا الاصل اليوناني ، وتترجمه لنا ؟؟

رابعا: لم تجب على سؤالي ، اذا كان مقياسك لاختلاف الترجمات هو اثبات التحريف ، فماذا عن اختلاف ترجمات القرآن للانجليزية ، هل هذا يثبت ايضا تحريف القرآن ؟؟؟

انتظر ردك على اسئلتي جميعها .
وتحياتي


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*السيد نيو مان والأخ الكبير 
هل تسمح لى بتوجية سؤالا واحدا اريد ان اسأله للعضوا السائل وهو

هل لو كانت الآية بها هذة الكلمات

اصعدوا أنتم إلى هذا العيد. أنا لست أصعد بعد إلى هذا العيد لأن وقتي لم يكمل بعد


تختلف فى نسب الكذب اللى الله عن لو كانت هكذا


إصعدوا أنتم إلى العيد، فأنا لا أصعد إلى هذا العيد، لأن وقتي لم يحن بعد


اريد ردك بالإجابه او بالنفى الواضح منهما

وشكرا ..........
*


----------



## My Rock (4 أكتوبر 2009)

الرجاء عدم السماح بهذا المستوى الهابط في الحوار، الترجمات ليست حجة على أحد، فالترجمة هي عمل بشري يعتمد على براعة المترجم و معرفته اللغوية

كل من يتحجج بإختلاف الترجمات بأنها تحريف هو إنسان أبله و لن نسمح له بأن يملاً صفحات الموقع بهذا الهراء، أي رد سيتكلم عن الترجمات سيُحذف بدون سابق إنذار

كفاكم جهل و غباوة يا أمة ضحكت من جهلها الأمم.


----------



## Kiril (6 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي حتي الان تدعي و لم تأتي بدليل
تفتري علي الكتاب المقدس بالتحريف و لم تأتي بدليل
و كل ما اتيت به اختلاف ترجمات
ما رأيك لو طبقنا بالمثل علي القران من ترجمة بريطانية و امريكية و اخري استرالية؟
3 دول مختلفة , مترجمين مختلفين , بقدرات لغوية مختلفة "علي سبيل المثال"
فالتحريف يكون في الاصل و ليس في الترجمة

اذا كان عندك دليل فضعه من فضلك و يكفي مهاترات


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*المشكلة ان أسألتكم كلها تقريباً واحدة فى كل المواقع وماشية بنفس السيستم

وبعدين اسمحلى اتهم حضرتك بالجهل بدينك
إذا كان قرآنك يقدس الكتاب المقدس ويصفه بأنه نبراس بيهتدى بيه كل تائه وبأنه هدى ونور ؛ تيجى انت تقول الكلام الفارغ ده وتقول بتدعوا انه مقدس ؟

ياسيدى مش مصدقنا احنا صدق دينك
لو هو محرف مكنش قرآنك جعله هدى ونور ولا كان اقتُبِس منه أجزاء تم تحريفها فى ديانة تانية 
*​


----------



## تونى وائل (12 نوفمبر 2009)

الفصل الأول هل يمكن تحريف الكتاب المقدسDIV.Section1 { page: Section1 } SPAN.MsoFootnoteReference { VERTICAL-ALIGN: super } SPAN.ZchnZchn { FONT-FAMILY: SimSun } للمشككين غير المسحيين 

ما قاله القرآن عن الإنجيل ووحي التلاميذ الحواريين :
وعندما جاء القرآن في القرن السابع وبعد مرور ستة قرون على انتشار الإنجيل كما كتبه التلاميذ الأربعة ، لم يقل أن الإنجيل الأصلي فُقد وأن هذه الأناجيل ليست هي الإنجيل الذي نزل على المسيح ، بل تكلم عن الإنجيل الموجود بالفعل مع المسيحيين ، في أيامه ، الذي فيه هدى ونور ، وطلب من المسيحيين أن يحكموا بما جاء فيه ، ويقول أن الله جعل في قلوبهم رأفة ورحمة :
" ثُمَّ قَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِم بِرُسُلِنَا وَقَفَّيْنَا بِعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ *وَآتَيْنَاهُ الْإِنجِيلَ وَجَعَلْنَا فِي قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُ رَأْفَةً وَرَحْمَةً* " (الحديد 26) . 
" وَآتَيْنَاهُ *الإِنجِيلَ فِيهِ هُدًى وَنُورٌ* وَمُصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ َيدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَةً لِّلْمُتَّقِينَ " (المائدة 45) .
" *وَلْيَحْكُمْ أَهْلُ الإِنجِيلِ* بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فِيهِ وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ " (المائدة 46) .
كما تكلم عن الحواريين باعتبارهم أنصار الله وأن الله كان يوحي إليهم كما يوحي إلى بقية الأنبياء ، وأنهم آمنوا بالمسيح وصدقوه وكانوا شهوداً على معجزاته وأعماله التي صنعها أمامهم : 
" فَلَمَّا أَحَسَّ عِيسَى مِنْهُمُ الْكُفْرَ قَالَ مَنْ أَنصَارِي إِلَى اللّهِ *قَالَ الْحَوَارِيُّونَ نَحْنُ أَنصَارُ اللّهِ *آمَنَّا بِاللّهِ وَاشْهَدْ بِأَنَّا مُسْلِمُونَ " (آل عمران 51و52) .
" يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا كُونوا أَنصَارَ اللَّهِ كَمَا قَالَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ لِلْحَوَارِيِّينَ مَنْ أَنصَارِي إِلَى اللَّهِ *قَالَ الْحَوَارِيُّونَ نَحْنُ أَنصَارُ اللَّهِ* فَآَمَنَت طَّائِفَةٌ مِّن بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَكَفَرَت طَّائِفَةٌ فَأَيَّدْنَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا عَلَى عَدُوِّهِمْ فَأَصْبَحُوا ظَاهِرِينَ " (الصف 13) . 
" *وَإِذْ أَوْحَيْتُ إِلَى الْحَوَارِيِّينَ أَنْ آمِنُواْ بِي وَبِرَسُولِي قَالُوَاْ آمَنَّا وَاشْهَدْ بِأَنَّنَا مُسْلِمُونَ* . إِذْ قَالَ الْحَوَارِيُّونَ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ هَلْ يَسْتَطِيعُ رَبُّكَ أَن يُنَزِّلَ عَلَيْنَا مَآئِدَةً مِّنَ السَّمَاءِ قَالَ اتَّقُواْ اللّهَ إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ . قَالُواْ نُرِيدُ أَن نَّأْكُلَ مِنْهَا وَتَطْمَئِنَّ قُلُوبُنَا وَنَعْلَمَ أَن قَدْ صَدَقْتَنَا *وَنَكُونَ عَلَيْهَا مِن الشَّاهِدِينَ* " (‏المائدة 110 – 113) .
فهل كان يمكن أن يتكلم القرآن بهذا الأسلوب عن كتاب محرف أو من تأليف البشر ؟ وإذا كان قد تكلم عن الحواريين باعتبارهم أنصار الله الذين آمنوا بالمسيح بناء على وحي من الله ذاته ، وأنهم كانوا شهوداً للمسيح ، فهل يمكن أن يقال أن هؤلاء الرجال الموحى إليهم قد جمعوا ودونوا الإنجيل بدون وحي ؟!!


----------



## تونى وائل (12 نوفمبر 2009)

الفصل الأول هل يمكن تحريف الكتاب المقدسDIV.Section1 { page: Section1 } SPAN.MsoFootnoteReference { VERTICAL-ALIGN: super } SPAN.ZchnZchn { FONT-FAMILY: SimSun } *ما هو التحريف وما معناه ؟ لقدس ابونا عبد المسيح بسيط*

تعني كلمة تحريف في أي كتاب مقدس تحريف الكلام بمعنى تفسيره على غير معناه بدون دليل وإعطائه معنى يخالف معناه الحقيقي . *ويعني اصل التحريف في اللغة تبديل المعنى* . و*التحريف اصطلاحاً *له معانٍ كثيرة منها *: التحريف الترتيبي* : أي نقل الآية من مكانها إلى مكان آخر . ومنها *تحريف المعنى وتبديله* إلى ما يخالف ظاهر لفظه ، وهذا يشمل التفسير بالرأي ، وكل من فسر الكلام بخلاف حقيقته وحمله على غير معناه فهو تحريف *. ومنها تحريف اللفظ : وهو يشمل كل من الزيادة أو النقص ، والتغيير والتبديل* .
*أولاً : التحريف بالزيادة :* بمعنى أنّ بعض الكتاب الذي بين أيدينا ليس من كلام الكتاب الأصلي .
1- الزيادة في الآية بحرف أو أكثر . 
2- الزيادة في الآية بكلمة أو أكثر . 
3- الزيادة في جزء من الكتاب . 
4- الزيادة في مجموع الكتاب . 


*ثانيا : التحريف بالنقص :* بمعنى أنّ بعض الكتاب الذي بين أيدينا لا يشتمل على جميع ما كتبه الأنبياء بالروح ، بأنْ يكون قد ضاع بعضه - 7 -​


إمّا عمداً ، أو نسياناً ، وقد يكون هذا البعض حرفاً أو كلمةً أو آية أو جزءاً من الكتاب . 
1 - النقص في الآية بحرف أو أكثر . 
2 - النقص في الآية بكلمة أو أكثر . 
3 - النقص في جزء واحد . 
4 - النقص في مجموع الكتاب . 
أي التحريف في تبديل كلمة بدل أخرى ، التحريف في تبديل حرف بآخر ، التحريف في تبديل حركة بأخرى . 
هذا معنى التحريف وأقسامه كما عرفها وبينها علماء المسلمين . والسؤال هنا هو : هل ينطبق معنى التحريف هذا على أسفار الكتاب المقدس ؟ وأن كان البعض يتصور ويزعم حدوث ذلك فهل يستطيع الإجابة على الأسئلة التالية ؟
(1) متى حُرف الكتاب المقدس ؟ وفي أي عصر تم التحريف ؟ 
(2) هل تم التحريف قبل القرن السادس الميلادي أم بعده ؟ 
(3) من الذي حرف الكتاب المقدس ؟ 
(4) أين حُرف الكتاب المقدس ؟ وفي أي بلد من بلاد العالم ؟ 
(5) لماذا حُرف الكتاب المقدس ؟ وما هو الهدف من ذلك ؟ 
(6) هل يستطيع أحد أن يقدم دليلاً تاريخياً على هذا الزعم ؟ 
(7) أين نسخة الكتاب المقدس الغير محرفة ؟ وما هي النصوص التي حُرفت ؟ وكيف تستطيع أن تميز بين ما حرف وما لم يحرف ؟


----------



## osama2000ziad (24 نوفمبر 2009)

احترام الدين ارجووووكم


----------



## يا هادى (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*



			4- الزيادة في مجموع الكتاب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مهو فعلا دا حاصل 

يهود السامره بيؤمنون بالخمس اسفار فقط لسيدنا موسى ورفضوا الباقى ليه طالما الباقى وحى من الله 

اما فى التوراه اليونانيه نجد زياده فى عدد الاسفار عن التوراه العبريانيه

اما الباقى فيؤمنوا بالعهد القديم المعروف


اما العهد الجديد

تفق الطوائف المسيحية على قائمة الكتب التى يقدسونها بالعهد الجديد، وعددها 27 سفرًا، باستئناء الكنيسة السريانية فهى تؤمن فقط ب 22 سفرًا، فهم لا يؤمنون بقدسية الرسالة الثانية لبطرس ، ولا بالرسالة الثانية والثالثة ليوحنا ، ولا برسالة يهوذا ، ولا بسفر الرؤيا. أما الكنيسة الإثيوبية فعدد كتبها غير ثابت إلى الآن ، ويصل فى بعض الأحيان من 35 إلى 38 سفرًا


يبقى ازاى مش محرف وعدد الاسفار لم تتفقوا عليها اصلا
*


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 نوفمبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> *مهو فعلا دا حاصل *
> 
> *يهود السامره بيؤمنون بالخمس اسفار فقط لسيدنا موسى ورفضوا الباقى ليه طالما الباقى وحى من الله *




كلام مرسل بدون دليل ، هات الدليل اولا ثم ناقشنا فيه  





> *اما فى التوراه اليونانيه نجد زياده فى عدد الاسفار عن التوراه العبريانيه*
> 
> *اما الباقى فيؤمنوا بالعهد القديم المعروف*


 
كلام مرسل مرة اخرى ، الترجمة اليونانية هي ترجمة للتوراة وكتب الانبياء وبعض الكتب التاريخية الاضافية ، ولكن اليهود انفسهم ماهو الكتاب الذي يؤمنون به ؟؟؟

امامك مواقع اليهود على الانترنت ، اكتب منها اسماء الكتب المقدسة عندهم . 




> *اما العهد الجديد*
> 
> *تفق الطوائف المسيحية على قائمة الكتب التى يقدسونها بالعهد الجديد، وعددها 27 سفرًا، باستئناء الكنيسة السريانية فهى تؤمن فقط ب 22 سفرًا، فهم لا يؤمنون بقدسية الرسالة الثانية لبطرس ، ولا بالرسالة الثانية والثالثة ليوحنا ، ولا برسالة يهوذا ، ولا بسفر الرؤيا. أما الكنيسة الإثيوبية فعدد كتبها غير ثابت إلى الآن ، ويصل فى بعض الأحيان من 35 إلى 38 سفرًا*


 
كلام مرسل بدون دليل مرة اخرى ، وعندنا بالمنتدى هنا مسيحيين من الكنيسة السريانية ، ويؤمنون بالكتاب المقدس كما باقي المسيحيين تماما  



> *يبقى ازاى مش محرف وعدد الاسفار لم تتفقوا عليها اصلا*


 
عدد الاسفار المقدسة التي يؤمن بها المسيحيون واحدة ، وعدد الاسفار التي يؤمن بها اليهود واحدة ، وليس هناك اي اختلاف ، فانت لم تقدم الدليل .

الله معك .


----------



## يا هادى (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*



			كلام مرسل بدون دليل ، هات الدليل اولا ثم ناقشنا فيه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...-Holy-Arabic-Bible-Dictionary/12_S/S_018.html

احتفظ السامريون بالتوراة العبرانية (الأسفار الخمسة الأولى من العهد القديم)

ويختلف النص السامري عن النص العبري فيما يقرب من ستة آلاف موضع, فمثلاً أبدلت التوراة السامرية عيبال بجرزيم (تث 27: 4 و 8) زيادة في إكرام جبلهم المقدس وتعزى معظم هذه الاختلافات إلى أخطاء في النقل وقعت من النساخ وقت الكتابة أو إلى أخطاء متعمدة قاموا بها عن قصد وإصرار. ويتفق نص التوراة السامرية مع الترجمة السبعينية في ألف وتسعمائة موضع من هذه المواضع مما يدل على أن مترجمي السبعينية استخدموا نسخة عبرية تتفق مع النسخة السامرية إلا أن هذه الاختلافات ليست ذات بال




			كلام مرسل بدون دليل مرة اخرى ، وعندنا بالمنتدى هنا مسيحيين من الكنيسة السريانية ، ويؤمنون بالكتاب المقدس كما باقي المسيحيين تماما
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/أنتيلغومينا#cite_note-2

خلال الإصلاح البروتستنتي طرح لوثر مسألة الكتب المختلف عليها بين آباء الكنيسة.[5] ولأنه شكك بالرسالة إلى العبرانيين ورسالتي يعقوب ويهوذا ورؤيا يوحنا فقد سميت هذه الأسفار أحيانا أنتيلغومينا.

استخدم فرديناند باور العبارة في تصنيف رسائل بولس، حيث اعتبر الرسالة إلى أهل رومية ورسالتي كورنثوس الأولى والثانية مقبولة بينما اعتبر أنتيلغومينا الرسائل إلى أهل أفسس وأهل فيلبي وأهل كولوسي ورسالتي تسالونيكي ورسالة فليمون، بينما اعتبر رسائل تيماثوس وتيطس نوثا أي مزورة.[6]

تشير الكلمة في الاستعمال اللوثري الحالي إلى أسفار العهد الجديد المشكوك بمكانتها في قانون الكتاب المقدس أي رسائل يعقوب ويهوذا وبطرس الثانية ويوحنا الثانية والثالثة والرسالة إلى العبرانيين ورؤيا يوحنا.[7]





			الله معك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ومعك*


----------



## NEW_MAN (28 نوفمبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> *http://st-takla.org/full-free-copti...-holy-arabic-bible-dictionary/12_s/s_018.html*
> 
> *احتفظ السامريون بالتوراة العبرانية (الأسفار الخمسة الأولى من العهد القديم)*
> 
> *ويختلف النص السامري عن النص العبري فيما يقرب من ستة آلاف موضع, فمثلاً أبدلت التوراة السامرية عيبال بجرزيم (تث 27: 4 و 8) زيادة في إكرام جبلهم المقدس وتعزى معظم هذه الاختلافات إلى أخطاء في النقل وقعت من النساخ وقت الكتابة أو إلى أخطاء متعمدة قاموا بها عن قصد وإصرار. ويتفق نص التوراة السامرية مع الترجمة السبعينية في ألف وتسعمائة موضع من هذه المواضع مما يدل على أن مترجمي السبعينية استخدموا نسخة عبرية تتفق مع النسخة السامرية إلا أن هذه الاختلافات ليست ذات بال*


 
تعال نشوف هل تفهم ما تنقله ام لا ؟؟

اولا : من هم السامريون الذين يتكلم عنهم الاقتباس ؟؟

ثانيا : ما معنى استبدلوا عيلام بجرزيم ، وكيف يثبت هذا تحريف الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟

اذا لم تضع اجابات لهذه الاسئلة ، سوف يتم حذف مداخلتك التي نقلتها بدون فهم لانها تشتيت للموضوع ولا علاقة له اصلا بما نقوله .



> *خلال الإصلاح البروتستنتي طرح لوثر مسألة الكتب المختلف عليها بين آباء الكنيسة.[5] ولأنه شكك بالرسالة إلى العبرانيين ورسالتي يعقوب ويهوذا ورؤيا يوحنا فقد سميت هذه الأسفار أحيانا أنتيلغومينا.*
> 
> *استخدم فرديناند باور العبارة في تصنيف رسائل بولس، حيث اعتبر الرسالة إلى أهل رومية ورسالتي كورنثوس الأولى والثانية مقبولة بينما اعتبر أنتيلغومينا الرسائل إلى أهل أفسس وأهل فيلبي وأهل كولوسي ورسالتي تسالونيكي ورسالة فليمون، بينما اعتبر رسائل تيماثوس وتيطس نوثا أي مزورة.[6]*
> 
> *تشير الكلمة في الاستعمال اللوثري الحالي إلى أسفار العهد الجديد المشكوك بمكانتها في قانون الكتاب المقدس أي رسائل يعقوب ويهوذا وبطرس الثانية ويوحنا الثانية والثالثة والرسالة إلى العبرانيين ورؤيا يوحنا.[7]*


 
ترجمة الكتاب المقدس المسماة ( الترجمة البيروتية ) او ( فاندايك ) هي ترجمة بروتستانتينية للعهد الجديد .

هل تجد بها الرسالة الى العبرانيين ورؤيا يوحنا ورسائل يعقوب ويهوذا وبطرس الثانية ويوحنا الثانية والثالثة ، ام لا تجدها ؟؟؟

وكيف يثبت اقتباسك تحريف الكتاب المقدس ؟؟


من الواضح ان اقتباساتك مبتورة ومختلة ( الطريقة المعروفة للمسلمين ) وسوف نكشف هذا باجابتك عن الاسئلة .

فتفضل دع الاجابات ، والا فليس لمشاركاتك المبتورة الا الحذف .


----------



## يا هادى (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*



			تعال نشوف هل تفهم ما تنقله ام لا ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بفهمه بفضل الله 




			اولا : من هم السامريون الذين يتكلم عنهم الاقتباس ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وعندما عاد المسبيون جاء السامريون وطلبوا من زربابل أن يشتركوا معه في بناء الهيكل قائلين أنن كنا نعبد الر إله إسرائيل منذ أيام أسرحدون (عزرا 4: 2) ولكن زربابل رفض الطلب, فلم يطلب أهل السامرة الاشتراك في البناء مرة أخرى, بل عملوا على محاربة اليهود في البناء




			ثانيا : ما معنى استبدلوا عيلام بجرزيم ، وكيف يثبت هذا تحريف الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يعنى غيروه يانيومان غيروا فى كتاب موحى به من الله 

طبعا يثبته دول بيدلوا فى توراه موسى 

وليس هذا فقط الخطا بل سته الاف اختلاف



			وتعزى معظم هذه الاختلافات إلى أخطاء في النقل وقعت من النساخ وقت الكتابة أو إلى أخطاء متعمدة قاموا بها عن قصد وإصرار.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بس لو كان عن قصد فيه الترجمه السبعينيه اقتسبت منها

ويتفق نص التوراة السامرية مع الترجمة السبعينية في ألف وتسعمائة موضع  




			وإذا كانت قانونية الأسفار الخمسة قد تقررت حوالي عام 400 ق.م.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مين اللى قررها؟




			اذا لم تضع اجابات لهذه الاسئلة ، سوف يتم حذف مداخلتك التي نقلتها بدون فهم لانها تشتيت للموضوع ولا علاقة له اصلا بما نقوله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


احذف وايه يعنى




			ترجمة الكتاب المقدس المسماة ( الترجمة البيروتية ) او ( فاندايك ) هي ترجمة بروتستانتينية للعهد الجديد .

هل تجد بها الرسالة الى العبرانيين ورؤيا يوحنا ورسائل يعقوب ويهوذا وبطرس الثانية ويوحنا الثانية والثالثة ، ام لا تجدها ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هل مكتوب قدامك انها محذوفه فى النسخه البروتستانيه ؟




			من الواضح ان اقتباساتك مبتورة ومختلة ( الطريقة المعروفة للمسلمين ) وسوف نكشف هذا باجابتك عن الاسئلة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 .

واضح*


----------



## NEW_MAN (28 نوفمبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> *بفهمه بفضل الله *


 
اجاباتك لا تدل على ذلك 
ساعطيك فرصة ثانية ، واذا لم تجيب على الاسئلة ساضطر لحذف مداخلاتك كلها في هذا الموضوع ، فهو ليس للقص واللصق بغير فهم 




> *وعندما عاد المسبيون جاء السامريون وطلبوا من زربابل أن يشتركوا معه في بناء الهيكل قائلين أنن كنا نعبد الر إله إسرائيل منذ أيام أسرحدون (عزرا 4: 2) ولكن زربابل رفض الطلب, فلم يطلب أهل السامرة الاشتراك في البناء مرة أخرى, بل عملوا على محاربة اليهود في البناء*


 
لم يكن هذا سؤالي 

عندما عاد المسبيون ( اليهود ) وجدوا السامريين 

من هم السامريين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





> *يعنى غيروه يانيومان غيروا فى كتاب موحى به من الله *
> 
> *طبعا يثبته دول بيدلوا فى توراه موسى *
> 
> *وليس هذا فقط الخطا بل سته الاف اختلاف*


 

يا هادي اين الاجابة ؟؟؟؟

ما هو عيبال ، وما هو جرزيم

وبماذا استبدلوا عيبال وجرزيم به ؟؟؟ 

وكيف يثبت هذا تحريف الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟؟





> *هل مكتوب قدامك انها محذوفه فى النسخه البروتستانيه ؟*


 
واذا كانت هذه الاسفار غير محذوفة في النسخة البروتستانينية ، فكيف يثبت اقتباسك الثاني تحريف العهد الجديد ؟؟؟


----------



## يا هادى (29 نوفمبر 2009)

> اجاباتك لا تدل على ذلك



انا بردوا ؟!!!!!!!!!!



> من هم السامريين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



موجود فى السايت انا مش عارف انت عايز ايه اكتر من كده

المرة الوحيدة التي وردت فيها هذه الكلمة في العهد القديم في سفر الملوك الثاني 17: 29 وتعني السكان المتصلون بالمملكة الشمالية.

وفي كتابات العبرانيين المتأخرة التي جاءت بعد السبي كان معناها سكان إقليم السامرة الذي يقع في وسط فلسطين (لوقا 17: 11).

مش  فاهم انت عايز  ايه اكتر من كده




> ما هو عيبال ، وما هو جرزيم
> 
> وبماذا استبدلوا عيبال وجرزيم به ؟؟؟



دا جبل ودا جبل .......................ولكل جبل يعتبر عند كل طائفه مقدس



> وكيف يثبت هذا تحريف الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟؟



مكتوب فى النص السامرى بدل جبل عبيال جبل جزرايم دا مش تحريف ولا عادى 



> واذا كانت هذه الاسفار غير محذوفة في النسخة البروتستانينية ، فكيف يثبت اقتباسك الثاني تحريف العهد الجديد ؟؟؟


 
لان كنائس اخرى رفضتها وانا اصلا لم اقل انها ليست موجوده فى النخسه البروتستناتيه بل كنت اتكلم عن العهد القديم ركز فى مداخلتى كويس

والدليل انها رفضت من الكنائس فى حقبه معينه

http://web.orthodoxonline.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=38&Itemid=111


مناقشات عن كتب محددة من القانون خلال القرن الثالث:

في القرن الثالث لم تحدث أية مناقشات حول قانونية : الأناجيل الأربعة، الأعمال، رسائل القديس بولس الـ 13 والرسائل الجامعة الكبرى، أي الكتب التي كانت قد فُرضت كأسفار مقدسة منذ نهاية القرن السابق.

إلا أن الخلافات بين ترتيبات الكنائس المحلية يُلاحظ في الرسائل الجامعة الصغرى ( 2بط، 3+2 يو، يه ) كما عن الرسالة إلى العبرانيين (رُفضت بشكل رئيسي في الغرب ) وأيضاً الرؤيا (رُفضت بشكل رئيسي في الشرق).................................................

في الفئة الثانية : والتي تدعى (المشكوك بها ) لأن الكنائس لم توافق عليها بالإجماع وهي رسالة بطرس الثانية الجامعة، رسالة يوحنا الثانية والثالثة الجامعة، رسالة يعقوب، رسالة يهوذا


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 نوفمبر 2009)

انتظر معي قليلا يا اخ ياهادي 

من الواضح انك تنقل من الموقع كلاما انت لا تفهمه ، ولكنك تحاول تفسيره بطريقة تخدم بها غرضك !!

حقيقي انك مسكين ، هل تعتقد انك من الممكن ان تأتي من موقع كنيسة القديس تكلا باثبات تحريف الكتاب المقدس ؟؟

تعال لنكشف امام الجميع مستوى المسلمين الذي يحاولون ان يعلمونا ما لا نعلمه عن الكتاب المقدس :

سألتك من هم السامريين الذين تحاول ان تنسب اليهم تحريف الكتاب المقدس ، فجاء جوابك .






يا هادى قال:


> موجود فى السايت انا مش عارف انت عايز ايه اكتر من كده
> 
> المرة الوحيدة التي وردت فيها هذه الكلمة في العهد القديم في سفر الملوك الثاني 17: 29 وتعني السكان المتصلون بالمملكة الشمالية.
> 
> ...


 

من الواضح انك لا تفهم ولا تعرف من هم السامريين ، 
وبامكاني ان اعطيك الجواب السهل الذي يدمر ما تعتقد انه دليل على تحريف الكتاب المقدس بواسطة السامريين .

ولكني لن افعل ، لسبب واحد 

انني اريد ان اعطيك درسا في البحث والتقصي قبل ان تأتي باي كلام تقرأه وتضعه قصا ولصقا بدون فهم 

فما تفضلت به ليس اجابة عن من هم السامريين ، وما هو اصلهم .

اذا كان اول ذكر جاء لهم في سفر الملوك الثاني الاصحاح السابع عشر .

فياترى يوافق اي وقت هذا من عهود شعب بني اسرائيل ؟؟

وما علاقة السامريين بالكتاب المقدس حتى يكون لهم قدرة في تحريفه او عدم تحريفه ؟؟؟

ارجو ان تعطيني اجابة مفيدة عن الدليل الكبير الذي اتيت به ويثبت تحريف الكتاب المقدس ونحن لا نعلم ؟؟؟


----------



## يا هادى (29 نوفمبر 2009)

* 




			فما تفضلت به ليس اجابة عن من هم السامريين ، وما هو اصلهم .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اصلهم من اليهود من الاسباط.





			وما علاقة السامريين بالكتاب المقدس حتى يكون لهم قدرة في تحريفه او عدم تحريفه ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
كانوا بيعبدوا الله ازاى منين عرفوا لو لم تكن لهم علاقه باسفار موسى 

ارجو ان تعطيني اجابة مفيدة عن الدليل الكبير الذي اتيت به ويثبت تحريف الكتاب المقدس ونحن لا نعلم ؟؟؟ 

طبعا لاتعلمون كنت تكمل وتعلق على بقيت ردى بخصوص العهد الجديد وقانيونيه الرسائل التى رفضت من قبل وتم الاتفاق عليها بعد ذلك*


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 نوفمبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> *اصلهم من اليهود من الاسباط.*


 

خطأ كبير ، ليسوا من اليهود ، وليسوا من الاسباط 
وليس لهم علاقة باليهودية ولا الكتاب المقدس 

حاول الاجابة مرة اخرى 


*



كانوا بيعبدوا الله ازاى منين عرفوا لو لم تكن لهم علاقه باسفار موسى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
خطأ مرة اخرى ، لم يكونوا يعبدوا الله وليس لهم علاقة بموسى واسفار موسى .

حاول ان تقرأ مرة اخرى ، وتعال قل لنا من هم السامريين وما هي علاقتهم بتحريف الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟



*



			ارجو ان تعطيني اجابة مفيدة عن الدليل الكبير الذي اتيت به ويثبت تحريف الكتاب المقدس ونحن لا نعلم ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> طبعا لاتعلمون كنت تكمل وتعلق على بقيت ردى بخصوص العهد الجديد وقانيونيه الرسائل التى رفضت من قبل وتم الاتفاق عليها بعد ذلك


 
سوف نوضح للجميع على الملأ من الذي يعرف ومن الذي ينقل من موقع كنيسة القديس تكلا ليورط نفسه بالنقل قص ولصق بدون ان يفقه فيما ينقله .

في انتظار اجابة صحيحة عن السامريين :

من هم السامريين 

ما هو اصلهم وكيف بدأوا كشعب يعرف باسم السامريين لم يظهر الا في الاصحاح 17 من سفر الملوك الثاني ( اي بعد انتهاء حكم الملوك للملكة الاسرائيلية وسبيهم الى آشور ) .

ما علاقتهم بالاسباط او شعب بني اسرائيل 

هات الاجابات التي سوف توضح امام الجميع مستوى المسلم الذي يحاور فيما لا يفقه فيه .


----------



## اين دليلكم (29 نوفمبر 2009)

هذا الرابط سيجيب عن اسئلتك كلها

http://www.aslalyahud.org/subsubpage.php?id=26&cid=6


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 نوفمبر 2009)

اين دليلكم قال:


> هذا الرابط سيجيب عن اسئلتك كلها
> 
> http://www.aslalyahud.org/subsubpage.php?id=26&cid=6


 

انا اعلم الاجابة ، ولكني طلبتها من ياهادي الذي يقول ان السامريين من اليهود وانهم قاموا بتحريف الكتاب المقدس .

هذه الاجابة مقدمة من موقع يهودي ، فما علاقة السامريين بتحريف الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟

هم اذا شعب ليس من الاسباط لان الملك الآشوري اخذ الاسرائيليين ووضع بدلا عنهم هذا الشعب الغريب .

كونهم نقلوا تقديم الذبائح من هيكل الرب بجبل اورشليم الى جبل عيبال ، هذا مخالفة لنص التوراة ، وليس تحريف نص التوراة .

الان يا هادي هل عرفت الاجابة ، وان دليلك ليس له اي مصداقية في ادعائك بتحريف الكتاب المقدس ؟؟


----------



## يا هادى (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*



			هم اذا شعب ليس من الاسباط
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ولكن حسب أقوال السامريين إن أصلَهم من الأسباط العشرة الذين عاشوا في شمالي أرض إسرائيل.  وكذلك أيضاً موجود في كتاب المِدراش القديم (مِدراش تكوين الكبير ٤٦: ١٣).  قال الحاخام مِيئِير الذي عاش في القرن الثاني بعد الميلاد إلى شخصٍ من السامريين بأنهم يعودون بنسبهم إلى أحد أَبناء يَسَّاكَرَ بن يعقوب، شِمرون، وهم  السامريون (شومرون بالعبرية).




			كونهم نقلوا تقديم الذبائح من هيكل الرب بجبل اورشليم الى جبل عيبال ، هذا مخالفة لنص التوراة ، وليس تحريف نص التوراة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


دا النص التوراه عندهم مكتوب فيه كده جبل جزريم بدل عبيال 

واللى يفسر انهم لم يؤمنوا بقيت الاسفار الاتى:-



			وإذا كانت قانونية الأسفار الخمسة قد تقررت حوالي عام 400 ق.م. فلا تكون التوراة السامرية في هذه الحالة قد تأثرت بالتوراة التي كانت في حوزة اليهود بعد ذلك التاريخ. ويظهر أن الشقاق بين اليهود والسامريين وقع قبل تقرير قانونية الأنبياء.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

موقع الانبا تكلا




			وان دليلك ليس له اي مصداقية في ادعائك بتحريف الكتاب المقدس
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وإذا كانت قانونية الأسفار الخمسة قد تقررت حوالي عام 400 ق.

ويظهر أن الشقاق بين اليهود والسامريين وقع قبل تقرير قانونية الأنبياء

فعلا مفيش تحريف وقانيونيه الاسفار اصلا اللى حددها هم اليهود *


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 نوفمبر 2009)

لا اعرف هل هذا تدليس جديد ام سهو ولكن على كلٍ نضع الإجابة



> *ولكن حسب أقوال السامريين إن أصلَهم من الأسباط العشرة الذين عاشوا في شمالي أرض إسرائيل. وكذلك أيضاً موجود في كتاب المِدراش القديم (مِدراش تكوين الكبير ٤٦: ١٣). قال الحاخام مِيئِير الذي عاش في القرن الثاني بعد الميلاد إلى شخصٍ من السامريين بأنهم يعودون بنسبهم إلى أحد أَبناء يَسَّاكَرَ بن يعقوب، شِمرون، وهم السامريون (شومرون بالعبرية).*


*ركز فى اللون الأزرق


*


> *واللى يفسر انهم لم يؤمنوا بقيت الاسفار الاتى:-
> 
> *
> 
> ...



*من اين اتيت بهذة الجملة ؟؟؟*


​


----------



## NEW_MAN (30 نوفمبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> *
> 
> دا النص التوراه عندهم مكتوب فيه كده جبل جزريم بدل عبيال
> 
> فعلا مفيش تحريف وقانيونيه الاسفار اصلا اللى حددها هم اليهود *


 
مرة اخرى لم ارى اين اثبات تحريف الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟

اذا كان السامريين يزعمون انهم من اليهود ، وهم ليسوا كذلك ، فاذا فرضا كتبوا كتابا لانفسهم ، هل معناه انهم حرفوا الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟

التوراة مسئول بحفظها اليهود وليس السامريين (شعب لا صلة لهم بالاسباط )  .
هل قام اليهود بتغيير التوراة ؟؟؟
هذا هو السؤال .

هل لديك دليل ان اليهود قاموا بتحريف التوراة ؟؟
تفضل وضع الدليل ، اما ما تنقله عن موقع كنيسة القديس تكلا ، فهو تاريخ يقول ان محاولات السامريين لتغيير اي شيء في التوراة مكشوفة دائما ولم تنجح ، هذا دليل صدق التوارة وليس تحريفها .


----------



## يا هادى (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*



			ركز فى اللون الأزرق
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ومن ينكر قولهم الا الاسفار التى تم الاتفاق على قانيونيها؟




			من اين اتيت بهذة الجملة ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...-Holy-Arabic-Bible-Dictionary/12_S/S_018.html




			اذا كان السامريين يزعمون انهم من اليهود ، وهم ليسوا كذلك ، فاذا فرضا كتبوا كتابا لانفسهم ، هل معناه انهم حرفوا الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هات دليل واحد انهم كتبوا كتابا لانفسهم؟




			التوراة مسئول بحفظها اليهود وليس السامريين (شعب لا صلة لهم بالاسباط ) .
هل قام اليهود بتغيير التوراة ؟؟؟
هذا هو السؤال
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


حفظ ايه ان كانت قانيونيه الاسفار من قرر بقانيونها فى عام 400 ق.م

ومخطوطات قمران تتفق مع التوراه السامريه فى كثير من المواضع  تقولى حفظ 

سهل اوى انى اقولك اثبت ان اليهود لم يحرفوا التوراه اللى معاهم والله ما تعرف




			هل لديك دليل ان اليهود قاموا بتحريف التوراة ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


التوراه لم تسلم عن سيدنا موسى للاحبار وانما تم تقرير قانيونيه اسفارها الا يكفى هذا *


----------



## NEW_MAN (30 نوفمبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> *هات دليل واحد انهم كتبوا كتابا لانفسهم؟*


 
اذا فهم لم يكتبوا لانفسهم كتابا ؟؟

اين التحريف اذا ؟؟؟



> *حفظ ايه ان كانت قانيونيه الاسفار من قرر بقانيونها فى عام 400 ق.م*


 
مرة اخرى اشكرك من اعماق اعماق القلب يا هادي 
انت اذا لا تعرف تاريخ آخر نبي كتب في العهد القديم ؟؟؟

ارجو ان تذكر لي اسم آخر نبي ارسله الله ليكتب في العهد القديم لكي يضاف الى كتب الانبياء السابقين ككتاب واحد يتم تقريره من اليهود ان هذا هو آخر نبي ارسله الله قبل المسيح .

تفضل وضع لنا من علمك الغزير ، الذي به تثبت ان هذه الفقرة تثبت تحريف الكتاب المقدس وليس مصداقيته وعصمته .


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 نوفمبر 2009)

> *ومن ينكر قولهم الا الاسفار التى تم الاتفاق على قانيونيها؟*



*اسلوب اسلامى مكشوف
انك تقول كلاما غير مسند وتطالبنا بالرد المسند عليه وكأن كلامك انت دليل
ونفس الأمر هنا

من اكد لهم كلامهم اصلا حتى اقوم بالرد عليه ؟؟؟؟*



> وإذا كانت قانونية الأسفار الخمسة قد تقررت حوالي عام 400 ق.م. فلا تكون التوراة السامرية في هذه الحالة قد تأثرت بالتوراة التي كانت في حوزة اليهود بعد ذلك التاريخ. ويظهر أن الشقاق بين اليهود والسامريين وقع قبل تقرير قانونية الأنبياء.




*ركز فى اللون الأزرق ايضا ؟؟؟*




> *هات دليل واحد انهم كتبوا كتابا لانفسهم؟*



من نفس موقعك



> ويختلف النص السامري عن النص العبري فيما يقرب من ستة آلاف موضع, فمثلاً أبدلت التوراة السامرية عيبال بجرزيم (تث 27: 4 و 8) زيادة في إكرام جبلهم المقدس وتعزى معظم هذه الاختلافات إلى أخطاء في النقل وقعت من النساخ وقت الكتابة أو إلى أخطاء متعمدة قاموا بها عن قصد وإصرار. ويتفق نص التوراة السامرية مع الترجمة السبعينية في ألف وتسعمائة موضع من هذه المواضع مما يدل على أن مترجمي السبعينية استخدموا نسخة عبرية تتفق مع النسخة السامرية إلا أن هذه الاختلافات ليست ذات بال. وربما ترجع التوراة السامرية إلى العصر الذي طرد فيه منسى حفيد ألياشيب رئيس الكهنة وصهر سنبلط من أورشليم (نح 13: 23 - 30 آثار يوسيفوس 11: 7 و 8) والتجأ إلى السامريين, فبنى هيكلاً على جبل جرزيم لينافس هيكل أورشليم,



*هل رأيت كلمة " لو فرضنا " فى رد نيو مان " ؟؟؟*




> *حفظ ايه ان كانت قانيونيه الاسفار من قرر بقانيونها فى عام 400 ق.م
> *



*قررت لمن ؟؟؟*




> * ومخطوطات قمران تتفق مع التوراه السامريه فى كثير من المواضع  تقولى حفظ *


*
اكيد لأن التوراه السامرية اصلا مأخوذ جزء كبير منها من التوراه اليهودية وكما ذكر الموقع ولست انا*



> *سهل اوى انى اقولك اثبت ان اليهود لم يحرفوا التوراه اللى معاهم والله ما تعرف*



*مين قال ان ده سؤال ؟؟؟؟*

*وانا ممكن اسألك السؤال معكوس !!*




> *التوراه لم تسلم عن سيدنا موسى للاحبار وانما تم تقرير قانيونيه اسفارها الا يكفى هذا*


*
هنا يظهر مستواك الحقيقى فى الفهم جليا

هل تعرف ما هى القانونية اصلا ؟؟؟

هل تعرف من الذى حدد القانونية وفى اى توراة ؟؟؟*​


----------



## يا هادى (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*



			اذا فهم لم يكتبوا لانفسهم كتابا ؟؟

اين التحريف اذا ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


التوراه الل معاهم تختلف فى نصوصها عن توراه العبرانيه\

عرفت فين التحريف




			انت اذا لا تعرف تاريخ آخر نبي كتب في العهد القديم ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...





			وإذا كانت قانونية الأسفار الخمسة قد تقررت حوالي عام 400 ق.م.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ايه العلاقه بكتابه تاريخ اخر نبى؟*


----------



## NEW_MAN (30 نوفمبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> *التوراه الل معاهم تختلف فى نصوصها عن توراه العبرانيه\*
> 
> *عرفت فين التحريف*


 
قلنا ان اليهود هم المسئولون عن حفظ العهد القديم وليس السامريين وليس الهنادوة وليس البوذيين وليس الاشوريين او البابليين وليس اي كائن من كان .

هل فهمت ؟؟؟

يعني الامريكان كتبوا مصحف ، هل هكذا تم تحريف القرآن ؟

الايرانيين يكتبون مصحف الشيعة بزيادة سورتينوغير مسموح له بالدخول الى السعودية ، فهل بهذا حرفوا القرآن ؟؟؟




> *ايه العلاقه بكتابه تاريخ اخر نبى؟*


 

لان آخر نبي كتب في العهد القديم كان حوالي سنة 400 ق. م 

فكيف يتم تقرير كتاب العهد القديم قبل ان يكتب آخر نبي ارسله الله رسالته في الكتاب ؟؟؟

هذا التاريخ يؤكد ان آخر نبي كتب في العهد القديم هو الذي قرر قانونية الاسفار السابقة له .

هذا دليل اثبات صحة الكتاب القدس وليس نفيه .

المشكلة انك تتكلم من غير دراسة ولا تعرف اي شيءتتكلم فيه ، وتعتقد انك سوف تعلمنا ما لم نعلمه ؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 نوفمبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> *
> 
> التوراه الل معاهم تختلف فى نصوصها عن توراه العبرانيه\
> 
> ...



*دا انت مغيب خالص

هو ملا انا يبقى معايا كتاب مختلف عن كتاب ابقى حرفت الكتاب الأولانى ؟؟

يا عالم فوقوا بقى

لما التوراة السامرية تكون مختلفة عن التوراة المحفوظة اليهودية يبقى التوراة اليهودية اتحرفت

انت عارف فعل " اتحرفت " دة عائد على مين اساسا ولا لأ ؟؟؟؟
*​

> *ايه العلاقه بكتابه تاريخ اخر نبى؟*




*نو كومنت

هنا يظهر جهلك الشديد بكل شئ تتكلم فيه فأنت اصلا لاتعرف المعنى الذى تتكم فيه
*​


----------



## يا هادى (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*



			قلنا ان اليهود هم المسئولون عن حفظ العهد القديم وليس السامريين وليس الهنادوة وليس البوذيين وليس الاشوريين او البابليين وليس اي كائن من كان .

هل فهمت ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


للمره التلشيلون : لو كانت التوراه محفوظه عند اليهود كما تسلموها وكذلك الاسفار الاخرى فلماذا رفض السامرين الاسفار الباقيه

يجيبنا قاموس الكتاب تحت كلمه السامرين




			وإذا كانت قانونية الأسفار الخمسة قد تقررت حوالي عام 400 ق.

ويظهر أن الشقاق بين اليهود والسامريين وقع قبل تقرير قانونية الأنبياء
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...-Holy-Arabic-Bible-Dictionary/12_S/S_018.html

دا اكبر دليل ان لو كانت التوراه مسلمه ومحفوظه لما قال تقررت قانيونيه اسفار الانبياء او تقررت الاسفار الخمسه

انت اللى فهمت كلامى




			يعني الامريكان كتبوا مصحف ، هل هكذا تم تحريف القرآن ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ولايمد للقران الكريم باى صله وانما العمل على شاكلته مش اكتر  




			الايرانيين يكتبون مصحف الشيعة بزيادة سورتينوغير مسموح له بالدخول الى السعودية ، فهل بهذا حرفوا القرآن ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مصحف الشيعه لايوجد به اى سور زائيه فين ده زيه زى القران الكريم السنى بالضبط مافيه ساقطات نسخ ولا غيره كما فى التوراه السامريه والتوراه العبريه

السورتين دول تم الرد عليهم من قبل الشعيه نفسهم وهما اللى ردوا على كل من قال بان يوجد عندهم سوريتن زائديتين 

لكن السامرين بيتهوا العبرانيين بتحريف التوراه والعبرانيين بيتهوا السمرين بتحريف التوراه 

دا الفرق




			لان آخر نبي كتب في العهد القديم كان حوالي سنة 400 ق. م
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


دليلك




			فكيف يتم تقرير كتاب العهد القديم قبل ان يكتب آخر نبي ارسله الله رسالته في الكتاب ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لم اقل كتاب العهد القديم وانما الاسفار الخمسه فقط تم اقرار قانيونها عام 400 ق.م ودا اللى مكتوب




			هذا التاريخ يؤكد ان آخر نبي كتب في العهد القديم هو الذي قرر قانونية الاسفار السابقة له
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

.

هو انت شايف ان التاريخ ده 400 ق.م فى الكلام المكتوب فى الاقتباس قرر فيه قانيونيه العهد القديم  ولا قانيونيه الاسفار الخمسه لموسى؟




			وإذا كانت قانونية الأسفار الخمسة قد تقررت حوالي عام 400 ق.م

أنقر للتوسيع...





			هذا دليل اثبات صحة الكتاب القدس وليس نفيه .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


علشان انت مش فاهم انا بكتب ايه




			المشكلة انك تتكلم من غير دراسة ولا تعرف اي شيءتتكلم فيه ، وتعتقد انك سوف تعلمنا ما لم نعلمه ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مهو واضح *


----------



## NEW_MAN (30 نوفمبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> *للمره التلشيلون : لو كانت التوراه محفوظه عند اليهود كما تسلموها وكذلك الاسفار الاخرى فلماذا رفض السامرين الاسفار الباقيه*


 
السامريون ليسوا يهودا وغير مسئولين عن حفظ العهد القديم ، شأنهم في هذا الامر مثل المسلمين ، سواء قبولهم التوراة او عدم قبولهم لا يثبت صحة التوراة او تحريفها .



> *لكن السامرين بيتهوا العبرانيين بتحريف التوراه والعبرانيين بيتهوا السمرين بتحريف التوراه *
> 
> *دا الفرق*


 
يا سيدي الفاضل ، المسلمون ايضا يتهمون بتحريف التوراة والكتاب المقدس ، اين الدليل ؟؟؟




> *لم اقل كتاب العهد القديم وانما الاسفار الخمسه فقط تم اقرار قانيونها عام 400 ق.م ودا اللى مكتوب*
> 
> *هو انت شايف ان التاريخ ده 400 ق.م فى الكلام المكتوب فى الاقتباس قرر فيه قانيونيه العهد القديم ولا قانيونيه الاسفار الخمسه لموسى؟*


 
التوراة لفظ تطلق على اسفار موسى الخمس ، او على كتاب العهد القديم كله .

انت فعلا تتكلم بغير علم ولا دراسة ، فحين اقول لك ان آخر نبي كتب في التوراة ( او العهد القديم ) كان سنة 400 ق.م ، تطلب الدليل ، وهذا الف باء معلومات لدارسي العهد القديم .

اليك الدليل الذي تطلبه :

http://www.kdec.net/student/talmaza/group48/3517.html


كانت رسالة ملاخي بعد قرن من الزمن تقريباً من رسالة حجي وزكريا. في زمنه،انحدر الشعب انحداراً رهيباً، حتى أن كلمة الله لم تجد آذاناً صاغية من الناس. وقد توقف الله عن إرسال أنبيائه للشعب- بعد ملاخي- لمدة (400 )سنة تقريباً إلي أن جاء يوحنا المعمدان برسالة التوبة ممهداً الطريق للمسيا


وهذا الدليل ايضا 

http://www.masi7i.net/uploads/1789/3691/__.pdf


وهذا ايضا :

http://www.thegrace.com/shakhsya/malachi.htm


في نحو النصف الأول من القرن الخامس قبل ميلاد المسيح أي ما بين 450 - 425 ق.م. دون لنا النبي ملاخي بإحاء من الله هذا السفر .


اذا فالاتفاق على قانونية اسفار العهد القديم ( او تسمى التوراة ايضا ) ، كان لابد ان يتم بعد كتابة آخر نبي لسفره بوحي من الله كما ترى .

اذا من كل ما تقدم ، كل هذه ادلة على صحة الكتاب المقدس وليس على تحريفه المزعوم .


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 نوفمبر 2009)

> *مصحف الشيعه لايوجد به اى سور زائيه فين ده زيه زى القران الكريم السنى بالضبط مافيه ساقطات نسخ ولا غيره كما فى التوراه السامريه والتوراه العبريه*



*
سؤال واضح وبسيط

كم عدد السور فى مصحف الشيعة وكم عددها فى مصحف السنة ؟؟؟*​


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (30 نوفمبر 2009)

> مصحف الشيعه لايوجد به اى سور زائيه فين ده زيه زى القران الكريم السنى بالضبط مافيه ساقطات نسخ ولا غيره



*بل يوجد لديهم صور زائده وعدم تثبيتها بالقران لا يعني عدم وجودها كذلك نص آية الكرسي لديهم فيها الكلام الزائد الذي كان يقرأ به الامام الرضا .!

والشيعه لا يعترفون بالقران الموجود حاليا فهم يفعلون هذا مؤقتاً الى ان يظهر الامام المهدي عندهم , وحينها يظهر القرآن الاصلي ..

واليك صورة هذا الكتاب .. حتى لو كان هذا يزعجك !

http://www.dhr12.com/images/w_b/1-59-2.jpg

فعدم اختلاف نسخ القرآن المتداول اليوم بين السنة والشيعة ..
لا يعني سلامته من التحريف والتزوير ..

فأن قوة أي سلسلة حديدية في العالم .. تساوي قوة أضعف حلقة فيها .*



> لو كانت التوراه محفوظه عند اليهود كما تسلموها وكذلك الاسفار الاخرى فلماذا رفض السامرين الاسفار الباقيه



*قبول اسفار ورفض اخرى لا يعني التحريف ..
فلم يقم احد بحرق جميع نسخ الكتاب المقدس ليخفي تحريفه وقام بتاليف غيرها كما حصل عندكم .*



> لكن السامرين بيتهوا العبرانيين بتحريف التوراه والعبرانيين بيتهوا السمرين بتحريف التوراه



*هذا الكلام عندكم انتم ..
السنه والشيعه كل طرف يلقي على الآخر مسؤولية التحريف .. والتهمة قد صدرت من أتباع واصحاب الكتاب نفسه !!

فالقرآن قد تم تحريفه وتزويره وكله بالادلة والبراهين ..
ثم تم نشر وتوزيع هذا المحرف في كل مكان ..!*


----------



## NEW_MAN (30 نوفمبر 2009)

الحقيقة والحق قال:


> *هذا الكلام عندكم انتم ..*
> *السنه والشيعه كل طرف يلقي على الآخر مسؤولية التحريف .. والتهمة قد صدرت من أتباع واصحاب الكتاب نفسه !!*
> 
> *فالقرآن قد تم تحريفه وتزويره وكله بالادلة والبراهين ..*
> *ثم تم نشر وتوزيع هذا المحرف في كل مكان ..!*


 
اضف الى كلامك اخي الحبيب نقطة هامة :

ان الموجودين الان بالعالم هم اليهود وليس السامريين .

فاليهود باقون ومعهم كتاب التوراة كما تسلموه من آبائهم واجدادهم ، فاذا كان السامريون هم الذين على حق ، فأين هم واين كتابهم ؟؟؟

ولماذا قال السيد المسيح ( لان الخلاص هو من اليهود ) (يوحنا 4: 22)
وايضا ( حينئذ خاطب يسوع الجموع وتلاميذه 2 قائلا.على كرسي موسى جلس الكتبة والفريسيون. 3 فكل ما قالوا لكم ان تحفظوه فاحفظوه وافعلوه.ولكن حسب اعمالهم لا تعملوا لانهم يقولون ولا يفعلون.)( متى 23: 1 - 2) 

اذا الكتبه والفريسيين اليهود هم الجالسون على كرسي موسى ، والمكلفون بحفظ التوراة لان الخلاص من اليهود وليس من السامريين .


----------



## يا هادى (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*



			بل يوجد لديهم صور زائده وعدم تثبيتها بالقران لا يعني عدم وجودها كذلك نص آية الكرسي لديهم فيها الكلام الزائد الذي كان يقرأ به الامام الرضا .!

والشيعه لا يعترفون بالقران الموجود حاليا فهم يفعلون هذا مؤقتاً الى ان يظهر الامام المهدي عندهم , وحينها يظهر القرآن الاصلي ..

واليك صورة هذا الكتاب .. حتى لو كان هذا يزعجك !

http://www.dhr12.com/images/w_b/1-59-2.jpg

أنقر للتوسيع...





			فعدم اختلاف نسخ القرآن المتداول اليوم بين السنة والشيعة ..
لا يعني سلامته من التحريف والتزوير
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

..

جبتلك حاجه حلوه تبقى تقراءها يلى بتقول ان الشيعه عندهم قران مختلف عن السنه




			هل صحيح أن قرآن الشيعة يختلف عن قرآن سائر المسلمين ، و إن فيه سورة تُسمَّى بالولاية ، و أخرى بالنورين ؟ 
الاجابة للشيخ صالح الكرباسي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


http://www.islam4u.com/almojib_show.php?rid=424




			قبول اسفار ورفض اخرى لا يعني التحريف ..
فلم يقم احد بحرق جميع نسخ الكتاب المقدس ليخفي تحريفه وقام بتاليف غيرها كما حصل عندكم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


امال يعنى ايه ان كان قبول اسفار فى طائفه ترفضها طائفه اخرى ليس تحريف؟ 




			هذا الكلام عندكم انتم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...





			وإذا كانت قانونية الأسفار الخمسة قد تقررت حوالي عام 400 ق.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ان كانت الاسفار الخمسه لموسى محفوظه عند اليهود فلماذا قال تم الاقرار بها؟

-------------------------



			التوراة لفظ تطلق على اسفار موسى الخمس ، او على كتاب العهد القديم كله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ان كان فى موقع الانبا تكلا مكتوب بالنص

ويظهر أن الشقاق بين اليهود والسامريين وقع قبل تقرير قانونية الأنبياء

ودا اللى يفسر ان السامرين لم يؤمنوا الا بالاسفار الخمسه لموسى فقط لان تقرير قانيونيه الانبياء لم يكن قد حدث بعد

وتقولى يطلق لفظ التوراه على العهد القديم فين دليلك؟




			وقد توقف الله عن إرسال أنبيائه للشعب- بعد ملاخي- لمدة (400 )سنة تقريباً
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


توقف عن الارسال الانبياء لمده 400 سنه مش اخر نبى كان فى سنه 400 اقرا كويس يانيومان




			في نحو النصف الأول من القرن الخامس قبل ميلاد المسيح أي ما بين 450 - 425 ق.م. دون لنا النبي ملاخي بإحاء من الله هذا السفر .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


400 دا تقرير بقانيونيه الاسفار الخمسه فقط وملاخى كتب سفر ما بين 420-450 يعنى قرورا قانيونيه الاسفار الخمسه قبل كتابه اخر نبى كتابه

وان كانت الاسفار الخمسه محفوظه فهل هذا يحتاج بتقرير للاعتراف بقانيونيها يانيومان؟*


----------



## NEW_MAN (30 نوفمبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> *توقف عن الارسال الانبياء لمده 400 سنه مش اخر نبى كان فى سنه 400 اقرا كويس يانيومان*


 
كانت رسالة ملاخي بعد قرن من الزمن تقريباً من رسالة حجي وزكريا. في زمنه،انحدر الشعب انحداراً رهيباً، حتى أن كلمة الله لم تجد آذاناً صاغية من الناس. وقد توقف الله عن إرسال أنبيائه للشعب- بعد ملاخي- لمدة (400 )سنة تقريباً إلي أن جاء يوحنا المعمدان برسالة التوبة ممهداً الطريق للمسيا


*******

في نحو النصف الأول من القرن الخامس قبل ميلاد المسيح أي ما بين 450 - 425 ق.م. دون لنا النبي ملاخي بإحاء من الله هذا السفر .



*المدة 400 سنة من آخر نبي الى مجيء يوحنا المعمدان والمسيح*



> *400 دا تقرير بقانيونيه الاسفار الخمسه فقط وملاخى كتب سفر ما بين 420-450 يعنى قرورا قانيونيه الاسفار الخمسه قبل كتابه اخر نبى كتابه*


 هل تعرف كيف يتم العد قبل ميلاد المسيح ?
420 - 450 ق.م بعدها يأتي 400 ق.م بعشرين او خمسين سنة .



> *وان كانت الاسفار الخمسه محفوظه فهل هذا يحتاج بتقرير للاعتراف بقانيونيها يانيومان؟*


 

 
الاقرار كان بكتب اليهود المسماة التوراة : من  سفر التكوين الى سفر ملاخي .

ردك مالوش اي قيمة لانك تقص وتلصق وانت مش فاهم انت بتتكلم في ايه


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (30 نوفمبر 2009)

> جبتلك حاجه حلوه تبقى تقراءها يلى بتقول ان الشيعه عندهم قران مختلف عن السنه
> http://www.islam4u.com/almojib_show.php?rid=424



*وانا كمان جبتلك حاجة حلوه من هذا الموقع الإسلامي السني الذي نشر بحثا بعنوان
" السـور المفتراة في قرآن الرافضة المزعوم " !! :

http://islamicweb.com/arabic/shia/nurain.htm

وهذا كمان هديه من موقع شيعي :

"تحريف القــرآن عند أهل السنة والجماعة"

http://www.albrhan.org/wthaeq/books/tahrif/index.htm*



> امال يعنى ايه ان كان قبول اسفار فى طائفه ترفضها طائفه اخرى ليس تحريف؟



*التحريف يا زميل هو كما فعله عثمان بالضبط بحرق جميع المصاحف والتي دونها كتبه الوحي والمتداوله ايام رسولك وتاليف غيرها ومن ثم حرق الحجاج لمصاحف عثمان القديمة وتاليف غيرها !

هذا هو التحريف المتقن باخفاء اي اثر لما يمكن ان يكشف التلاعب والتغير والحذف !

فان اردت اثبات تحريف كتابنا فعليك اثبات المثل !

الكتاب المقدس يا زميل لا يحرف لانه منتشر بمليارات النسخ بالالف الترجمات وجميع نسخ الكتاب المقدس سواء القانونيه او الغير قانونية موجود لدينا ولم يحرق احد منها شي .

العب غيرها .*


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 نوفمبر 2009)

> *امال يعنى ايه ان كان قبول اسفار فى طائفه ترفضها طائفه اخرى ليس تحريف؟*


*
يابنى حرام عليك هو لما انا اكتب 113 سورة من المصحف واحطها فى كتاب ويبقى الكتاب دة معايا يبقى انا كدة غيرت فى المصحف اللى معاك انت

يا عالم فوقوا*




> *ان كانت الاسفار الخمسه لموسى محفوظه عند اليهود فلماذا قال تم الاقرار بها؟*


*
يابنى حرام على اللى بيكلمك

اللى اعترفوا بيها هم السامريين فقط لكن اليهود عندهم كل الأسفار

يعنى بالبلدى : هم مش عايزين اى حاجة من ايام رحبعام بما فيها الهيكل وكمان الأسفار فهما اللى اختاروا اسفار لكن اليهود كتابهم ثابت

*


> *ان كان فى موقع الانبا تكلا مكتوب بالنص
> 
> ويظهر أن الشقاق بين اليهود والسامريين وقع قبل تقرير قانونية الأنبياء
> 
> ...


*
واضح انك مسلم صحيح

افهم اللى اختار بقانونية هم السامريين مش اليهود 

فاهم ولا لسة ؟؟؟


*


> *توقف عن الارسال الانبياء لمده 400 سنه مش اخر نبى كان فى سنه 400 اقرا كويس يانيومان*


*
انت بتعرف تقرأ ولا بتتعلم ؟؟؟

تعرف اية هى الكتب التاريخية اللى اتكتبت قبل ميلاد رب المجد وهى الأسفار التاريخية ؟؟؟

سؤال للشطار


*


> * وان كانت الاسفار الخمسه محفوظه فهل هذا يحتاج بتقرير للاعتراف بقانيونيها يانيومان؟*


*
يابنى
اللى اتكلم فى القانونية هم السامريين مش اليهود

ربنا يهديك
*​


----------



## يا هادى (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*



			وانا كمان جبتلك حاجة حلوه من هذا الموقع الإسلامي السني الذي نشر بحثا بعنوان
" السـور المفتراة في قرآن الرافضة المزعوم " !! :
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وايه يعنى طالما الشعيه نفسهم قالوا مفيش كده خلاص انت بتتكلم فى ايه 

لكن السامريون لم يؤمنوا الا بالاسفار الخمسه فقط 




			وهذا كمان هديه من موقع شيعي :

"تحريف القــرآن عند أهل السنة والجماعة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وايه يعنى بيتكلموا عن الاحاديث زيكو كدا لكن لم يقولوا اصل السنه لاتؤمن الا بعشر سور فقط  كما تؤمن السامرين بخمس اسفار فقط




			فان اردت اثبات تحريف كتابنا فعليك اثبات المثل ,الكتاب المقدس يا زميل لا يحرف لانه منتشر بمليارات النسخ بالالف الترجمات وجميع نسخ الكتاب المقدس سواء القانونيه او الغير قانونية موجود لدينا ولم يحرق احد منها شي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اثبتلى الفاصله اليوحناويه انها كانت موجوده واتحداك لو عرفت​
---------------------------------​



			يابنى حرام عليك هو لما انا اكتب 113 سورة من المصحف واحطها فى كتاب ويبقى الكتاب دة معايا يبقى انا كدة غيرت فى المصحف اللى معاك انت
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

طبعا لما يكون الكتاب الاصلى 114 وانت عن حطيت 113 ليه الا لو حرفت فى عدد الاسفار المقدسه؟




			يعنى بالبلدى : هم مش عايزين اى حاجة من ايام رحبعام بما فيها الهيكل وكمان الأسفار فهما اللى اختاروا اسفار لكن اليهود كتابهم ثابت
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لو كانت الاسفار الباقيه مقدسه ومنقول لهم بالتواتر انها كتب الانبياء ومحفوظه فلماذا يرفضوها؟




			افهم اللى اختار بقانونية هم السامريين مش اليهود
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مهو علشان الخلاف وقع بينهم قبل الاقرار بقانيونيه الاسفار الاخرى لم يؤمنوا بها 

انت اللى فهمت




			تعرف اية هى الكتب التاريخية اللى اتكتبت قبل ميلاد رب المجد وهى الأسفار التاريخية ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


كل الاسفار مجهوله الهويه لايعرف من كاتبها وعندى الدليل على كده

يؤمنوا بها ازاى




			اللى اتكلم فى القانونية هم السامريين مش اليهود
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا اليهود ياعزيزى*


----------



## NEW_MAN (1 ديسمبر 2009)

يا هادي قبل القفز الى مواضيع اخرى 

قم بالرد على المداخلة التي تثبت انك لا تفقه ما تتكلم فيه 

 اين الرد على هذه المداخلة 


ام انك لم تستطع الرد عليها ؟؟؟




يا هادى قال:


> *توقف عن الارسال الانبياء لمده 400 سنه مش اخر نبى كان فى سنه 400 اقرا كويس يانيومان*


 
كانت رسالة ملاخي بعد قرن من الزمن تقريباً من رسالة حجي وزكريا. في زمنه،انحدر الشعب انحداراً رهيباً، حتى أن كلمة الله لم تجد آذاناً صاغية من الناس. وقد توقف الله عن إرسال أنبيائه للشعب- بعد ملاخي- لمدة (400 )سنة تقريباً إلي أن جاء يوحنا المعمدان برسالة التوبة ممهداً الطريق للمسيا


*******

في نحو النصف الأول من القرن الخامس قبل ميلاد المسيح أي ما بين 450 - 425 ق.م. دون لنا النبي ملاخي بإحاء من الله هذا السفر .



*المدة 400 سنة من آخر نبي الى مجيء يوحنا المعمدان والمسيح*



> *400 دا تقرير بقانيونيه الاسفار الخمسه فقط وملاخى كتب سفر ما بين 420-450 يعنى قرورا قانيونيه الاسفار الخمسه قبل كتابه اخر نبى كتابه*


هل تعرف كيف يتم العد قبل ميلاد المسيح ?
420 - 450 ق.م بعدها يأتي 400 ق.م بعشرين او خمسين سنة .

لا تعرف عد السنين قبل الميلاد ، وتريد ان تناقشنا في اي سنة جاءت قبل الاخرى ؟؟




> *وان كانت الاسفار الخمسه محفوظه فهل هذا يحتاج بتقرير للاعتراف بقانيونيها يانيومان؟*


 


الاقرار كان بكتب اليهود المسماة التوراة : من سفر التكوين الى سفر ملاخي .

ردك مالوش اي قيمة لانك تقص وتلصق وانت مش فاهم انت بتتكلم في ايه

انا لو مكانك ، التزم الصمت ، فهل تتوقع ان يقرأ احدا مداخلاتك بعد ذلك ، ويتوقع انك تعرف ماذا تقول ؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 ديسمبر 2009)

> *وايه يعنى طالما الشعيه نفسهم قالوا مفيش كده خلاص انت بتتكلم فى ايه *



*شيعة مين اللى قالوا كدة ؟؟
إذا كان قرآنهم نفسه فى سورتين زيادة ولو عايز نسخة اجيب لك *



> * لكن السامريون لم يؤمنوا الا بالاسفار الخمسه فقط *


*
كويس ابتديت تركز فى كلامك

يبقى السامريون تدخلوا فى الكتاب المقدس ولا أخذوا جزء وبعدوا عنه ؟؟؟

هل عرف عن ماذا نتكلم ؟

عن تحريف الكتاب المقدس وليس تحريف اسفار السامريون 
اتمنى التركيز

*


> *وايه يعنى بيتكلموا عن الاحاديث زيكو كدا لكن لم يقولوا اصل السنه لاتؤمن الا بعشر سور فقط  كما تؤمن السامرين بخمس اسفار فقط*



*رجعنا تانهى للتوهان

بيقول لك

تحريف القرآن مش الأحاديث 

انت مش ارف الفرق ولا اية ؟؟؟

*


> *اثبتلى الفاصله اليوحناويه انها كانت موجوده واتحداك لو عرفت*


*
يبدوا انك قديم جدا جدا جدا جدا 
ألم تسمع عن الفضائح الأخيرة لأنتى وللتاعب و و و و 

هل تعرف شئ عن قاعدة المتشابهات ام انك هنا لتفتى وخلاص ؟؟
*

*واية دخل الفاصلة دلوقتى ؟؟؟*



> *طبعا لما يكون الكتاب الاصلى 114 وانت عن حطيت 113 ليه الا لو حرفت فى عدد الاسفار المقدسه؟*


*
اشكرك انك حكمت على قرآنك بالتحريف فالشيعة لديهم 116 سورة وليس 114 سورة
وايضا فى مصر توزع كل سورة لوحدها حتى يسهل للعامة القراءه فشكرا لك انك حكمت ان قرآنك محرف*




> *لو كانت الاسفار الباقيه مقدسه ومنقول لهم بالتواتر انها كتب الانبياء ومحفوظه فلماذا يرفضوها؟*


*
يعنى انت بترد على اجابتى بنفس السؤال اللى كررت لك اجابتى عليه

شوف الإجابة تانى يمكن اللون مش عاجبك*



> *يعنى بالبلدى : هم مش عايزين اى حاجة من ايام رحبعام بما فيها الهيكل وكمان الأسفار فهما اللى اختاروا اسفار لكن اليهود كتابهم ثابت *





> *مهو علشان الخلاف وقع بينهم قبل الاقرار بقانيونيه الاسفار الاخرى لم يؤمنوا بها*



*طبعا ومن فمك ادينك

انت دلوقتى بتقول ان الخلاف وقع الأول قبل الإقرار بقانونية الأسفار 

يبقى حددوا على اساس الخلاف فقط الأسفار اللى عايزنها يبقى من ايام رحبعام ايضا

اشكرك بشدة

*


> *كل الاسفار مجهوله الهويه لايعرف من كاتبها وعندى الدليل على كده*


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
30:
إذا خرج العجب من اهل العجب فلا تتعجب 

يبدوا انك صفرين فى اى حاجة فى المسيحية وجاى تتحدى هنا

*


> *لا اليهود ياعزيزى*


*دليلك ؟*
*
*​


----------

